# TRAFFIC 4th Annual CAR SHOW



## TRAFFIC 58

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 01:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *



TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOWFOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/

STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM


CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:0 :thumbsup: see u there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

And just remember we don't charge for spectators.   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14526309
> *:0  :thumbsup: see u there  :biggrin:
> *


cool jesse socios in the house. thanks for your support


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14526371
> *cool jesse socios in the house. thanks for your support
> *



now I just have to cancel the hotel in Up land and move it to Ontario, you get a better deal when you reserve in advance :biggrin: got the new add?


----------



## doodoobrownlv

WE'LL BE THERE EARLY THIS TIME TO GET A GOOD SPOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Jul 20 2009, 12:55 PM~14526463
> *WE'LL BE THERE EARLY THIS TIME TO GET A GOOD SPOT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea! we felt real bad last year.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 12:52 PM~14526435
> *now I just have to cancel the hotel in Up land and move it to Ontario, you get a better deal when you reserve in advance  :biggrin:  got the new add?
> *


Sorry i'll buy you some tacos.


----------



## doodoobrownlv

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:56 PM~14526478
> *hell yea! we felt real bad last year.
> *


DON'T TRIP... WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

This is huge! Congrats to Mark and Traffic on securing an even better venue for the show! I will be there to support again this year! Jae


----------



## MEXICA

any cash prizes this year :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Yes there will be cash prizes for participation, car and truck. The information will be on flyer.


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *And just remember we don't charge for spectators.    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14526512
> *Sorry i'll buy you some tacos.
> *




:biggrin: 

last year in Upland


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14532487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> last year in Upland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Last year was cool. But this year will be better


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14532544
> *Last year was cool. But this year will be better
> *


AND THAT'S :werd:! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Boogieman

Congrats on the new Spot Mark, this show will go down in history as one of the biggest shows...
Maybe Bigger than Lowrider??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Now we really have to be there early with that List of Car Clubs Growing...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 20 2009, 10:20 PM~14532865
> *Congrats on the new Spot Mark, this show will go down in history as one of the biggest shows...
> Maybe Bigger than Lowrider???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Now we really have to be there early with that List of Car Clubs Growing...
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: WELL SPEAKING OF GROWING. BY PM WELCOME ALEXG1200!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 20 2009, 09:20 PM~14532865
> *Congrats on the new Spot Mark, this show will go down in history as one of the biggest shows...
> Maybe Bigger than Lowrider???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Now we really have to be there early with that List of Car Clubs Growing...
> *




I hope we can please everyone that attends this show. If not we will make it up to them when we throw our annual b.b.q. as our way of showing appreciation for all the clubs that support us. Just our way of saying thank you to all of you that support.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14526351
> *And just remember we don't charge for spectators.    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

SEE YOU THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman

*To The Top*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *


 Cool going to try and make it this year. Got a new job working weekends got to see if I get that weekend off.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *



:nicoderm: THIS SHOW IS ON MY SCHEDULE! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2009, 11:22 PM~14534216
> *Cool going to try and make it this year. Got a new job working weekends got to see if I get that weekend off.
> *


cool Ralph hope you can make it. Good luck with the new job :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

STREETLOW WILL BE THERE AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE" WITH US..........


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2009, 11:27 PM~14534243
> *:nicoderm:  THIS SHOW IS ON MY SCHEDULE!  :thumbsup:
> *


  ARE YOU RIDING DOWN WITH COOK :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 11:34 PM~14534304
> * ARE YOU RIDING DOWN WITH COOK  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 20 2009, 11:32 PM~14534291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOW WILL BE THERE AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE" WITH US..........
> *


  PAULIE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 PM~14534333
> * PAULIE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHAT FAMILY DOES....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14526512
> *Sorry i'll buy you some tacos.
> *


HEY MARK I HAVE A BUDDY THAT WANTS TO SELL TACOS AT YOUR SHOW...WHAT DOES HE HAVE TO DO??


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14534254
> *cool Ralph hope you can make it. Good luck with the new job  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 Thanks Mark.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2009, 11:22 PM~14534216
> *Cool going to try and make it this year. Got a new job working weekends got to see if I get that weekend off.
> *


WHAT UP RALPH?!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowri64

THIS ONE WILL BE BIGGER THAN LOWRIDER IM READY FOR THIS ONE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 10:17 PM~14533692
> *
> I hope we can please everyone that attends this show. If not we will make it up to them when we throw our annual b.b.q. as our way of showing appreciation for all the clubs that support us. Just our way of saying thank you to all of you that support.
> *


YOU'LL HAVE NO PROBLEM DOING THIS BRO..LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING YOU NEED HELP WITH.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 20 2009, 11:53 PM~14534478
> *YOU'LL HAVE NO PROBLEM DOING THIS BRO..LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING YOU NEED HELP WITH.
> *


THANKS SAL JUST COME AND ENJOY YHE SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE OFFER :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 20 2009, 11:48 PM~14534440
> *WHAT UP RALPH?!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Not much Paulie how you been brother, are you guys going to Santa Barbara this weekend?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 21 2009, 12:02 AM~14534535
> *THANKS SAL JUST COME AND ENJOY YHE SHOW WE APPRECIATE THE OFFER :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: OK


----------



## JROCK

BY PM PILOTEANDO.TV WILL BE IN HOUSE!


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYNASClothing




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 21 2009, 02:24 AM~14535137
> *BY PM PILOTEANDO.TV WILL BE IN HOUSE!
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 21 2009, 12:06 AM~14534567
> *Not much Paulie how you been brother, are you guys going to Santa Barbara this weekend?
> *


I'M COOL BROTHA THANKS, YEA WE'RE LEAVING FRIDAY NIGHT. WE'LL BE THERE SATURDAY AND SAN BERNADINO ON SUNDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 10:17 PM~14533692
> *
> I hope we can please everyone that attends this show. If not we will make it up to them when we throw our annual b.b.q. as our way of showing appreciation for all the clubs that support us. Just our way of saying thank you to all of you that support.
> *


SO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE CASH PRIZES THIS YEAR FOR BEST OF SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 02:25 PM~14540489
> *SO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE CASH PRIZES THIS YEAR FOR BEST OF SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 
 Best Car and Best truck and club participation


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14540677
> *:yes:
> Best Car and Best truck and club participation
> *


WHAT ABOUT BEST BIKE OR TRIKE DONT FORGET THE LIL HOMIES


----------



## westside66

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 06:08 PM~14531053
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> SOW LOWS CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


DAMN WITH A ROLL CALL LIKE THAT, WE BETTER SHOW UP EARLY....... :wow:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 05:35 PM~14541839
> *DAMN WITH A ROLL CALL LIKE THAT, WE BETTER SHOW UP EARLY....... :wow:
> *


 :werd: :yes: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by HYNASClothing_@Jul 21 2009, 10:03 AM~14536772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Chemo's 84

this show will be off the hook i cant wait for this one CONGRATS MARK on the new location cantwait!!! :0 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## BIG LOUU

GET READY FOR THE TRAFFIC SUPER SHOW :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 21 2009, 05:47 PM~14543098
> *GET READY FOR THE TRAFFIC SUPER SHOW :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jul 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14542965
> *this show will be off the hook i cant wait for this one CONGRATS MARK on the new location cantwait!!! :0  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


WUT'S UP CHEMO :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jul 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14542965
> *this show will be off the hook i cant wait for this one CONGRATS MARK on the new location cantwait!!! :0  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


*X'S TRAFFIC FAMILY
QUOTE;;; we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692 *


----------



## cook1970

COUNT ME IN :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 21 2009, 11:10 PM~14546086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT ME IN  :biggrin:
> *


It's always a pleasure to have this badass ride at our events. Can't wait to see it with the new touches that joe put on there  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 21 2009, 11:10 PM~14546086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT ME IN  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :h5: ths ride is 1 bad mamajama...... CNT W8 2 C it AGAIN....... WELCOME ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14546307
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ANGEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 21 2009, 11:35 PM~14546341
> *    ANGEL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't you sleep Mark :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 22 2009, 01:54 AM~14546837
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14527086
> *This is huge! Congrats to Mark and Traffic on securing an even better venue for the show! I will be there to support again this year! Jae
> *


thank's Jae we appriciate all the support that lowrider magazine has given us throughout the years. keep up the great work.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 02:47 PM~14540741
> *WHAT ABOUT BEST BIKE OR TRIKE DONT FORGET THE LIL HOMIES
> *


COOL ILL GO ITS A COOL DATE RIGHT AFTER THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND JUST BEFOR THE NEW YEARS EVE PICNIC


----------



## locs_650

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



let's take the cruise down south LOCS, you won't regret it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 12:26 PM~14550349
> *let's take the cruise down south LOCS, you won't regret it  :biggrin:
> *


I am going ... already planning on it ....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2009, 12:28 PM~14550372
> *I am going ... already planning on it ....
> *



let's plan a trip to TJ on that weekend :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Here is something my friends at Corrupt also Rebel X Magazine came up with for the show. Thanks Chris, Kyle, and Iggy


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 22 2009, 03:23 PM~14552227
> *Here is something my friends at Corrupt also Rebel X Magazine came up with for the show. Thanks Chris, Kyle, and Iggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 22 2009, 03:23 PM~14552227
> *Here is something my friends at Corrupt also Rebel X Magazine came up with for the show. Thanks Chris, Kyle, and Iggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 21 2009, 11:44 PM~14546398
> *Don't you sleep Mark :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: Sometimes i have trouble when i'm excited.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: WASSUP "MARK" NICE FLYER BRO!! DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL B THUR!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 22 2009, 07:08 PM~14554492
> *:biggrin: Adam thanks for you support Together in the house :wave: :wave:*


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 22 2009, 03:23 PM~14552227
> *Here is something my friends at Corrupt also Rebel X Magazine came up with for the show. Thanks Chris, Kyle, and Iggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64-

NOW THATS HOW A SHOW SHOULD BE WITH BEER GARDENS
TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Jul 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14555176
> *NOW THATS HOW A SHOW SHOULD BE WITH BEER GARDENS
> TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC
> *


 :h5: YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Jul 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14555176
> *NOW THATS HOW A SHOW SHOULD BE WITH BEER GARDENS
> TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Jul 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14555176
> *NOW THATS HOW A SHOW SHOULD BE WITH BEER GARDENS
> TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC
> *


 :biggrin: WUSSUP ALEX? WHERE YOU BEEN AT??


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 22 2009, 03:23 PM~14552227
> *Here is something my friends at Corrupt also Rebel X Magazine came up with for the show. Thanks Chris, Kyle, and Iggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  see you guys there.  TRAFFIC THANKS FOR THEM COMENTS....


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

HEY MARK HAVE THE MENUDO READY.WE'LL BE THERE SUPER EARLY,ALONG WITH EVERYBODY ELSE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14557004
> *HEY MARK HAVE THE MENUDO READY.WE'LL BE THERE SUPER EARLY,ALONG WITH EVERYBODY ELSE.
> *


EFRIN I DON'T KNOW IF WE'LL HAVE MENUDO BUT WE'LL HAVE SOME DONUTS. :wave:


----------



## onefattboy909

this solo rider would be there :biggrin: ....


----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## LATINLIFE-64-

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 22 2009, 09:18 PM~14555880
> *:biggrin: WUSSUP ALEX?  WHERE YOU BEEN AT??
> *


WORKING-WORKING AND MORE WORKING SO I COULD BUST OUT THE SIXTY-FOUR. ARE YOU GOING TO THE ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW IN CORONA? IF SO I WILL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 22 2009, 09:16 AM~14547489
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


whats good homie, i might be headed to Cali this weekend


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 23 2009, 07:27 AM~14558474
> *whats good homie, i might be headed to Cali this weekend
> *


 Some of us are heading out to San Diego this weekend. to the Lowriderfest at Qualcom Stadium .Some are going to Compton College for Individuals car show and some are going to Groups in El Monte :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14531053
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> SOW LOWS CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WE FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE PAST AND TO THE FUTURE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA

SO IS THIS AN ALL INDOOR SHOW OR OUTDOOR AND IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES?


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 03:50 AM~14557730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO IT'S A INDOOR SHOW??????????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 23 2009, 10:45 AM~14560034
> *SO IS THIS AN ALL INDOOR SHOW OR OUTDOOR AND IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES?
> *


Its an outdoor show and there is a trophy for best of show for bikes but no money. Bike entries are $10


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 11:02 AM~14560680
> *Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's going to be a good show!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 01:02 PM~14560680
> *Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

badass show we'll be there again!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We look forward to welcoming you as our guest at the Marriott Ontario Airport! 

As your Marriott Representative, I want you to know that online room reservations are now just a click away! 

Simply click on the link below and you will be directed to the Marriott Ontario Airport reservations website with the CBB ARENA 3 letter code already in place. Choose your dates and you will then be directed to confirm your reservation with a credit card, simply click to confirm your reservation and you are done! 

You can also save the ResLink directly to your desktop. All you have to do is click on the link below and go to file and send to "short cut to desktop" and you are done. The Marriott logo will appear on your desktop and you are ready to go for any future reservations. 

Should you have any questions or have any difficulty saving this link to your desktop please contact me directly at 909-975-4103 and I would be happy to assist you. 

Please feel free to forward this email to others in your company so they too can use this wonderful booking tool! 

At your service, 
Cassiopeia Figueroa 
Corporate Preferred Sales Manager 
Marriott Ontario Airport 
2200 E. Holt Blvd. 
Ontario, CA 91761


Ontario Airport Marriott >> 



http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ONTC...omDate=&toDate= 
 
I called the Marriott for your convienience. Hope it helps. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14560406
> *Its an outdoor show and there is a trophy for best of show for bikes but no money. Bike entries are $10
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 10:03 AM~14559728
> *WE FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE PAST AND TO THE FUTURE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Don't Forget the IMPERIALS. WILL BE THERE


----------



## RIDES3

SO NEW SPOT IS THERE GOING TO A HOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 23 2009, 02:38 PM~14562265
> *Don't Forget the IMPERIALS. WILL BE THERE
> *


Cool, Thanks for the support. IMPERIALS in the house :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Jul 23 2009, 12:02 PM~14560680-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Just_Looking_@Jul 23 2009, 02:38 PM~14562265
> *Don't Forget the IMPERIALS. WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: C U GUYS THERE HOMIE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2009, 03:38 PM~14562268
> *SO NEW SPOT IS THERE GOING TO A HOP
> *


STRICTLY CAR SHOW IN RESPECT TO THE NEW PROPERTY AND GROUNDS.   :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin: 

SO BRING OUT YOUR BEST. THIS WILL BE A FIRST FOR THIS ESTABLISHMENT FOR MANY PUBLICATIONS AND MEDIA WILL BE COVERING THIS FIRST TIME CAR SHOW EVENT AT THE CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! ANOTHER STEP UP FOR THE {LOWRIDER MOVEMENT} AS WELL AS FOR THE {LOWRIDER PEOPLE}! :thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 21 2009, 02:17 PM~14540385
> *I'M COOL BROTHA THANKS, YEA WE'RE LEAVING FRIDAY NIGHT. WE'LL BE THERE SATURDAY AND SAN BERNADINO ON SUNDAY.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiKing

YOU CAN COUNT ME IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WHATS THE EXACT ADDRESS OF THE PLACE?


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 12:02 PM~14560680
> *Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> *


DAM HOPE THEY BRING THE 70 SO WE CAN FINALLY MEET   :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2009, 10:36 PM~14566870
> *DAM HOPE THEY BRING THE 70 SO WE CAN FINALLY MEET     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: HOW YOU DOING MARK/TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2009, 11:04 PM~14567120
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: HOW YOU DOING MARK/TRAFFIC
> *


Doing good Carlos. Getting things ready for the show.And heading out this weekend to the lowriderfest in San Diego. Any plans this weekend? Have a good one homie. :wave:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC 08 CAR SHOW VIDEO MIX BY MR. DONALD RANDELL! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vi-vX2lMsg


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 07:36 PM~14564686
> *STRICTLY CAR SHOW IN RESPECT TO THE NEW PROPERTY AND GROUNDS.      :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> SO BRING OUT YOUR BEST. THIS WILL BE A FIRST FOR THIS ESTABLISHMENT FOR MANY PUBLICATIONS AND MEDIA WILL BE COVERING THIS FIRST TIME CAR SHOW EVENT AT THE CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! ANOTHER STEP UP FOR THE {LOWRIDER MOVEMENT} AS WELL AS FOR THE {LOWRIDER PEOPLE}!  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


THANKS COOL FROM CONSAFOS :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 24 2009, 03:43 PM~14572757
> *THANKS COOL  FROM CONSAFOS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! WELCOME GROUPE CC E.L.A.! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! WELCOME L.A'S FINEST CC! :0 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
DADYSGIRL
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 08:56 PM~14575795
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HELL YEAH GET IT CRACKIN.... :h5:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 24 2009, 11:32 PM~14576807
> *HELL YEAH GET IT CRACKIN.... :h5:
> *


*OH YEAH WUT UP HOMIE
YOU R WELCOMLY THANKS ALWAYS FOR UR SUPPORT,,,,,,,, 

<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/2mmfuw9.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />THANKS 4 UR SUPPORT*


----------



## 49er4life

Dam that show is going to be badass!!!!!!!!!!!! im gona see if I can make it!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Jul 25 2009, 10:29 AM~14578390
> *Dam that show is going to be badass!!!!!!!!!!!! im gona see if I can make it!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

TTT!


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THA HOUSE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## Ruthie Skye

Sounds good to me. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 26 2009, 09:11 PM~14588812
> *Sounds good to me.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Daaaayummmmmm!!! Citizens Bank Arena

MOVING on Up........ To the EASTSIDE!!!

Congrats Traffic, U know ELITE will be there


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14590818
> *Daaaayummmmmm!!! Citizens Bank Arena
> 
> MOVING on Up........ To the EASTSIDE!!!
> 
> Congrats Traffic, U know ELITE will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho

WE'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

sounds great Congrats traffic


----------



## johnnyc626

BIG GONGRATS TO THE BIG TRAFFIC C.C. FOR LANDING THE NEW VENUE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DIDN'T THINK THAT THIS SHOW COULD GET EVEN BETTER BUT IT JUST DID!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE,OLDIES C.C. SAN GABRIEL VALLEY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!! :yes: :werd:


----------



## racerboy

like the new venue! this is gonna be bad ass....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by groucho+Jul 27 2009, 11:27 AM~14593556-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:[email protected] 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14593638
> *sounds great Congrats traffic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 11:50 AM~14593806
> *BIG GONGRATS TO THE BIG TRAFFIC C.C. FOR LANDING THE NEW VENUE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I DIDN'T THINK THAT THIS SHOW COULD GET EVEN BETTER BUT IT JUST DID!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE,OLDIES C.C. SAN GABRIEL VALLEY  WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!! :yes:  :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Jul 27 2009, 12:48 PM~14594432
> *like the new venue! this is gonna be bad ass....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *THANKS!!! AND WE'LL SEE ALL OF YOU GUYS THERE*


----------



## bigrayman

TO THE TOP! :biggrin: OHANA WILL BE IN THE PLACE! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I've been to alot of shows, and on this show we try to cater to the people by not charging the spectator I have a family and when I go to a show the car always gets one or two people in but I always have to pay extra for two more.. I know some of you can relate. And were making trailer parking available with no charge, we try to make easy and quick move in. Basically we will treat you the way we would like to be treated. Its just basic courtesy. nothings perfect, but we will try to make this show as smoothly as possible for everyone in attendance.Once again,Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.for your support on this show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 03:10 PM~14596209
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 2x*


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14598812
> *I've been to alot of shows, and on this show we try to cater to the people by not charging the spectator I have a family and when I go to a show the car always gets one or two people in but I always have to pay extra for two more.. I know some of you can relate. And were making trailer parking available with no charge, we try to make easy and quick move in. Basically we will treat you the way we would like to be treated. Its just basic courtesy. nothings perfect, but we will try to make this show as smoothly as possible for everyone in attendance.Once again,Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.for your support on this show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*QUOTE;;TRAFFIC 58 -->I've been to alot of shows, and on this show we try to cater to the people by not charging the spectator I have a family and when I go to a show the car always gets one or two people in but I always have to pay extra for two more.. I know some of you can relate. And were making trailer parking available with no charge, we try to make easy and quick move in. Basically we will treat you the way we would like to be treated. Its just basic courtesy. nothings perfect, but we will try to make this show as smoothly as possible for everyone in attendance.Once again,Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.for your support on this show


FREE TO SPECTATOR'S :biggrin: 


SIDE NOTE: A THANK YOU BBQ FOR ALL OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS A FEW MONTHS TO FOLLOW NOW THAT IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT "GIVING BACK"  *</span>


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14598812
> *I've been to alot of shows, and on this show we try to cater to the people by not charging the spectator I have a family and when I go to a show the car always gets one or two people in but I always have to pay extra for two more.. I know some of you can relate. And were making trailer parking available with no charge, we try to make easy and quick move in. Basically we will treat you the way we would like to be treated. Its just basic courtesy. nothings perfect, but we will try to make this show as smoothly as possible for everyone in attendance.Once again,Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.for your support on this show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELL SAID... INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW NICE PLACE


----------



## cook1970

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 27 2009, 10:51 PM~14601221
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WELL SAID... INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW NICE PLACE
> *


MY BAD OUTDOOR SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 27 2009, 11:53 PM~14601245
> *:biggrin:
> MY BAD OUTDOOR SHOW    :biggrin:
> *


AND JUST BLOCKS FROM {HOOTERS}! :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.westcoasthooters.com/

725 N. MILIKEN AVE.
ONTARIO, CA. 91764 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 27 2009, 06:55 PM~14597849
> *TO THE TOP! :biggrin: OHANA WILL BE IN THE PLACE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 12:50 PM~14593806
> *BIG GONGRATS TO THE BIG TRAFFIC C.C. FOR LANDING THE NEW VENUE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I DIDN'T THINK THAT THIS SHOW COULD GET EVEN BETTER BUT IT JUST DID!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE,OLDIES C.C. SAN GABRIEL VALLEY  WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!! :yes:  :werd:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## locs_650

T
T
M
F
T

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jul 28 2009, 10:03 AM~14604104-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Jul 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14604373
> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 10:42 AM~14604447
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? Can't wait for the show .... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 28 2009, 11:28 AM~14604838
> *What's going on bro? Can't wait for the show ....  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much bro. Just getting things ready for the show. Thanks for your support. It's cool that so many cars from up north are coming down.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 01:17 PM~14605376
> *Nothing much bro. Just getting things ready for the show. Thanks for your support. It's cool that so many cars from up north are coming down.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


U AIN'T LYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

THIS IS GONNA B A GREAT TURNOUT.......


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 03:11 PM~14607137
> *THIS  IS  GONNA  B  A  GREAT  TURNOUT.......
> *



thanks for the SUPPORT HOMEY,,,
NOV 8th get ready


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 03:11 PM~14607137
> *THIS  IS  GONNA  B  A  GREAT  TURNOUT.......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YES IT IS  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 28 2009, 04:04 PM~14607680
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YES IT IS   :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14607137
> *THIS  IS  GONNA  B  A  GREAT  TURNOUT.......
> *


HOLLA BACK IF YOU ARE ROLLIN UP MR CHAVEZ! :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663




----------



## JROCK

BY PM! TRAFFIC WELCOMES GENERATIONS CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 28 2009, 02:37 AM~14602007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha dats fuken carlos van :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## jose510ss

deam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:   :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 29 2009, 02:16 AM~14612969
> *deam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:    :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:      :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 28 2009, 01:37 AM~14602007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats nasty :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 29 2009, 06:43 AM~14614118
> *Thats nasty :uh:  :uh:
> *


...only if you pull it out with your teeth. :0 

I'm looking forward to this show. I sure hope its a great turn out for years to come.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jul 29 2009, 06:55 AM~14614233
> *...only if you pull it out with your teeth. :0
> 
> I'm looking forward to this show. I sure hope its a great turn out for years to come.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Look forward to seeing you at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 29 2009, 02:04 AM~14612943
> *haha dats fuken carlos van :cheesy:
> *


TELL HIM TO BRING IT ON DOWN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND THE CHICK TOO BUT WITHOUT THE TAMPON. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY PM RESPONSE! TRAFFIC WELCOMES BACK LO LOWS CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

q paso con el homie Javier from PILOTEANDO.TV he is not covering the show?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2009, 01:18 PM~14616564
> *q paso con el homie Javier from PILOTEANDO.TV he is not covering the show?
> *


LAST COMMUNICATED TO PILOTEANDO.TV THEY ARE GOING TO BE HERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:36 PM~14616781
> *LAST COMMUNICATED TO PILOTEANDO.TV THEY ARE GOING TO HERE.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2009, 12:44 PM~14616883
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


attencion todos los cochinos vamos a tener muchas cochinas en este show.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 29 2009, 07:08 PM~14620640
> *attencion todos los cochinos vamos a tener muchas cochinas en este show.
> *


WHAT MARK SAID! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc

been out for a while good to here you got a bigger spot shold be a good show as aways :biggrin: TtT for TRAFFIC


----------



## sixfourjoe

Mark, Memo, or other Traffic CC Members, drop off some flyers at 
J & J Classics 
Joe
Generations CC


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

TRAFFIC


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14611040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Jul 30 2009, 10:42 AM~14627036
> *Mark, Memo, or other Traffic CC Members, drop off some flyers at
> J & J Classics
> Joe
> Generations CC
> *


cool thanks Joe. will do as soon as we get them done.  :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TTT!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14620640
> *attencion todos los cochinos vamos a tener muchas cochinas en este show.
> *


DID MARK SAY COCHINAS.... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 30 2009, 08:07 PM~14632854
> *DID MARK SAY COCHINAS.... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14620640
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! :yes:*


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14634518
> *:biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart

*CONSAFOS* WILL BE THERE


----------



## linctc

consafos arriving early


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride+Jul 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14634518-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'>*CONSAFOS* WILL BE THERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-linctc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14634822
> *consafos arriving early
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## All Out Customs

Spellbound Car Club will be there to show some lowrider love.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 30 2009, 11:10 PM~14635013
> *Spellbound Car Club will be there to show some lowrider love.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jul 30 2009, 11:48 PM~14634822
> *consafos arriving early
> *


NOT TOO EARLY NOT BEFORE TRAFFIC STARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14633773
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 31 2009, 10:23 AM~14637202
> *NOT TOO EARLY NOT BEFORE TRAFFIC STARTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :h5: :yes: :biggrin:  hno: :worship: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2009, 10:45 AM~14637901
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM. TRAFFIC WELCOME SERVENT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :angel: :h5: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 31 2009, 03:46 PM~14640718
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY MARK WHICH SHOW YOU ROLLING TO ON SUNDAY BRO...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 1 2009, 12:34 AM~14644827
> *HEY MARK WHICH SHOW YOU ROLLING TO ON SUNDAY BRO...
> *


WERE ROLLING TO ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW SAL :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

A WELCOME LETTER FROM {MARRIOTT ONTARIO AIRPORT HOTEL} :thumbsup: 




We look forward to welcoming you as our guest at the Marriott Ontario Airport!

As your Marriott Representative, I want you to know that online room reservations are now just a click away! 

Simply click on the link below and you will be directed to the Marriott Ontario Airport reservations website with the CBB ARENA 3 letter code already in place. Choose your dates and you will then be directed to confirm your reservation with a credit card, simply click to confirm your reservation and you are done! 

You can also save the ResLink directly to your desktop. All you have to do is click on the link below and go to file and send to "short cut to desktop" and you are done. The Marriott logo will appear on your desktop and you are ready to go for any future reservations. 

Should you have any questions or have any difficulty saving this link to your desktop please contact me directly at 909-975-4103 and I would be happy to assist you. 

Please feel free to forward this email to others in your company so they too can use this wonderful booking tool! 

At your service, 
Cassiopeia Figueroa 
Corporate Preferred Sales Manager 
Marriott Ontario Airport 
2200 E. Holt Blvd. 
Ontario, CA 91761


Ontario Airport Marriott >> 



http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ONTC...omDate=&toDate= 
 
I called the Marriott for your convienience. Hope it helps. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

HEY TRAFFIC IS THERE GONNA BE PRE REG? IS IT INDOOR OR OUT DOOR?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 1 2009, 09:01 AM~14645835
> *WERE ROLLING TO ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW SAL :wave:
> *


YEAH TRIED MAKING IT THERE TODAY BUT I BUSTED A HOSE AND OVERHEATED ON THE 15


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 2 2009, 11:28 PM~14656624
> *YEAH TRIED MAKING IT THERE TODAY BUT I BUSTED A HOSE AND OVERHEATED ON THE 15
> *


 :0 WELL. AT LEAST YOU ARE OK AND NOTHING HAPPENED TO YOU ON THE FREEWAY BRO. :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! WELCOME THE NITE OWLS CAR CLUB!    :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

you guys have a category breakdown yet? how early is move-in? can i just get there da night before n drink all night?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## sp00kyi3

add ol skool wayz out the high desert to the list


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Aug 3 2009, 12:38 AM~14657035
> *add ol skool wayz out the high desert to the list
> *



U GOT IT SPOOKYI3! AND WELCOME OL SKOOL WAYZ CAR CLUB! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:uh: Sorry guy's! There was a lot of power in that booty! :uh: 
But here's Prides plaque! 
:ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Vatos Y Viclas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If youhave any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *



Vatos Y Viclas Magazine will also be there to cover the show. :biggrin: This is impressive! Traffic continues to do big things. We want the exclusive on the Viclas Mark  J/K.


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 2 2009, 11:54 PM~14656774
> *you guys have a category breakdown yet? how early is move-in? can i just get there da night before n drink all night?
> *



CATEGORIES AND TIME INFO. IS IN THE WORKS. BUT WILL BE POSTED UP AS SOON AS IT'S ESTABLISHED. 



AS FOR: can i just get there da night before n drink all night? 

 :biggrin: I SUGGEST A HOTEL AND ONE OF HOMIES GET YOUR RIDE IN SO YOU WON'T MISS GETTING IN THE SHOW FROM THE HANG OVER. :h5: 




:h5:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Aug 3 2009, 10:11 AM~14658866
> *Vatos Y Viclas Magazine will also be there to cover the show.  :biggrin:  This is impressive! Traffic continues to do big things. We want the exclusive on the Viclas Mark    J/K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :0 TTT! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Aug 3 2009, 09:20 AM~14658932
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY PM WELCOME ROYAL FAMILIA CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 3 2009, 07:54 PM~14665370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Get down Alex nice pics of all them plaques.thanks alot much appreciated :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14665503
> *Get down Alex nice pics of all them plaques.thanks alot much  appreciated :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


X's 2009! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALEX! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> <span style='font-family:Times'>ONEMORE


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2009, 10:01 AM~14670789
> *TTT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Aug 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14674696-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO [email protected] 4 2009, 09:05 PM~14677581
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 4 2009, 09:53 PM~14678229
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> COOK  :wave: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

DJ QUIK: BLUE LINE FAMILY RUNNIN THANGS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ejZLLQPnY...player_embedded


----------



## Latin Luxury

We Will Be In The House!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14681389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Will Be In The House!!!!
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Aug 3 2009, 09:11 AM~14658866
> *Vatos Y Viclas Magazine will also be there to cover the show.  :biggrin:  This is impressive! Traffic continues to do big things. We want the exclusive on the Viclas Mark    J/K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds good :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas

:biggrin: Back TTT for the Homies from Traffic!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Aug 5 2009, 05:37 PM~14686184
> *:biggrin:  Back TTT for the Homies from Traffic!
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! WELCOME CASUAL CAR CLUB!  :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman

So will this be all indoors? Or both?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 PM~14689698
> *So will this be all indoors? Or both?
> 
> *


it's an outdoor show


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 10:20 PM~14689766
> *it's an outdoor show
> *


AND DONT FORGET IT'S A GREAT SHOW AS WELL... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 5 2009, 10:32 PM~14689842
> *AND DONT FORGET IT'S A GREAT SHOW AS WELL... :biggrin:
> *


thank's sal  :wave:


----------



## JROCK

Remember this 39


----------



## 72 kutty

Can't wait


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 10:42 PM~14689901
> *thank's sal    :wave:
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER...HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Aug 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14689936-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> happy late birthday kutty. we can't wait either. see you soon brother
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ieraiderguy05_@Aug 5 2009, 10:48 PM~14689948
> *ANYTIME BROTHER...HOPE ALL IS GOOD
> *


  :yes:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

BRINGIN SOUL BACK TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 5 2009, 11:46 PM~14689936
> *Can't wait
> *


KUTTY WILL BE DOING HIS THING! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## Steve9663

*TTT for all of the support and we are looking forward to see all of you the day if NOV 8th. 
From our FAMILY to yours :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 6 2009, 07:09 AM~14692035
> *TTT for all of the support and we are looking forward to see all of you the day if NOV 8th.
> From our FAMILY to yours  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14692035
> *TTT for all of the support and we are looking forward to see all of you the day if NOV 8th.
> From our FAMILY to yours  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

TO THE TOP!... :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14692035
> *TTT for all of the support and we are looking forward to see all of you the day if NOV 8th.
> From our FAMILY to yours  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: NOV 8th


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: DAAAAM "MARK" I HOPE YOU FELLAS HAVE ENOUGH ROOM!! LOL.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 6 2009, 08:32 PM~14698583
> *:biggrin: <span style='color:gray'>what's up ADAM :wave:*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 6 2009, 09:32 PM~14698583
> *:biggrin: DAAAAM "MARK" I HOPE YOU FELLAS HAVE ENOUGH ROOM!! LOL.
> *


:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## linctc

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 31 2009, 09:23 AM~14637202
> *NOT TOO EARLY NOT BEFORE TRAFFIC STARTS  :biggrin:
> *


fool the earlier the better spot were never late for a good show


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Aug 7 2009, 02:27 AM~14700762
> *fool the earlier the better spot  were never late for a good show
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

LOOK OUT FOR {LOWRIDERPIMPS}! THEY'LL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc

wow LOWRIDER PIMPS now that just spiced this show up :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 7 2009, 11:12 AM~14702665
> *wow LOWRIDER PIMPS now that just spiced this show up  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:

:nicoderm: {CHECK OUT} :nicoderm: http://www.lowriderpimps.com/site/news.php uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

three more months can't wait


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 7 2009, 03:07 PM~14705548
> *three more months can't wait
> *


 :h5: :worship:


----------



## Guest

HEY MARK WHAT YOU GUYS DOING TOMORROW??


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

Trucha will be there!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Aug 7 2009, 08:24 PM~14707383
> *Trucha will be there!!!!!!   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

THE RIDE


----------



## JROCK

[email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## JROCK

WATCH OUT FOR YOUR PICTURE SHOT BY {TWO TONZ}!  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

ROLLIN IN BY THE HUNDREDS EARLY IN THE MORNING IN 2008! WHO ELSE WILL BE DOWN FOR THIS 2009 SHOWDOWN!


----------



## JROCK

SO MUCH {TRAFFIC}! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

LEGENDARY {OG ELITE MEMBER MARIO SR.} IN {TRAFFIC} FOR LAST YEARS SHOW!    

























CHECK THIS {OG} FOOTAGE!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8DzjD29x0&feature=related


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:0 WEW! GOING TO TAKE A BREAK! I'LL POST MORE PICS OF LAST YEAR SHOW TURN OUT LATER! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 8 2009, 11:35 AM~14711395
> *WATCH OUT FOR YOUR PICTURE SHOT BY {TWO TONZ}!    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

SHOW IS GOING 2 BE A KNOCK OUT!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

THAT'S IT FOR TODAY. I'LL HAVE MORE OF LAST YEARS PICS UP SOON! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

MORE OF ATTENDING {LOWRIDERPIMPS}!  















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kti406bzQ


----------



## King61

cant wait to go back


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 10 2009, 02:54 AM~14722744
> *cant wait to go back
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We will be letting cars in at 4 a.m. I will post up a map later. Move in will be from 4 a.m. to 9 a.m. Once again we would like to thank you for all your support.  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14728521
> *We will be letting cars in at 4 a.m. I will post up a map later. Move in will be from 4 a.m. to 9 a.m. Once again we would like to thank you for all your support.  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: TTT! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: BIG "TTT" 4 "TRAFFIC" :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14732229
> *:thumbsup: BIG "TTT" 4 "TRAFFIC" :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest

HEY MARK WHATS THE PRICE TO ENTER AGAIN...I FORGOT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 PM~14732591
> *HEY MARK WHATS THE PRICE TO ENTER AGAIN...I FORGOT :biggrin:
> *


 Cars $25 & Motorcycle, pedal bikes, pedal cars $10


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14732681
> * Cars $25 & Motorcycle, pedal bikes, pedal cars $10
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 11 2009, 12:09 AM~14732681
> * Cars $25 & Motorcycle, pedal bikes, pedal cars $10
> *


:thumbsup: HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT IN THESE DAYS ECONOMY?! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 11 2009, 12:09 AM~14732681
> * Cars $25 & Motorcycle, pedal bikes, pedal cars $10
> *


COOL CONSAFOS MOTORCYCLE IS $10 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 11 2009, 02:25 PM~14738174
> *COOL CONSAFOS MOTORCYCLE IS $10  :thumbsup:
> *


WE GOT TO BE EARLY DOG

*CONSAFOS* WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 11 2009, 04:32 PM~14738244
> *WE GOT TO BE EARLY DOG
> 
> CONSAFOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


EARLY BUT NOT THE NIGHT BEFORE YOU WANT TO CAMP OUT IN THE PARKING LOT I KNOW YOU WANT TO BEAT THE TRAFFIC


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 11 2009, 04:46 PM~14738395
> *EARLY BUT  NOT    THE NIGHT BEFORE YOU WANT TO CAMP OUT IN THE PARKING  LOT I KNOW YOU WANT TO BEAT THE TRAFFIC
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM CONTACT! TRAFFIC WELCOMES PHOENIX CAR CLUB ALL THE WAY FROM PHOENIX, ARIZONA! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley602

WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR THE INVITE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14740208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR THE INVITE
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 11 2009, 03:32 PM~14738244
> *WE GOT TO BE EARLY DOG
> 
> CONSAFOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


good looking out ART see ur fam out their that day


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 11 2009, 07:37 PM~14740208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE THANKS FOR THE INVITE
> *



:0 TTT! :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Aug 12 2009, 06:57 AM~14744773-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SEANZILLA_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 AM~14746170
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We're pleased to add to the list Kustom Times Magazine will also be photographing and doing their thing


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 12 2009, 07:19 PM~14750674
> *We're pleased to add to the list Kustom Times Magazine will also be photographing and doing their thing
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE IS HAVING A CRUISE NITE AUGUST 22ND FROM 3-9 LAMPOST PIZZA CORONA CA. :biggrin: :cheesy:  I HOPE TO SEE U THERE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14752261
> *CLASSIC STYLE IS HAVING A CRUISE NITE AUGUST 22ND FROM 3-9 LAMPOST PIZZA CORONA CA. :biggrin:  :cheesy:    I HOPE TO SEE U THERE.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

A WELCOME LETTER FROM {MARRIOTT ONTARIO AIRPORT HOTEL} :thumbsup: 


We look forward to welcoming you as our guest at the Marriott Ontario Airport!

As your Marriott Representative, I want you to know that online room reservations are now just a click away! 

Simply click on the link below and you will be directed to the Marriott Ontario Airport reservations website with the CBB ARENA 3 letter code already in place. Choose your dates and you will then be directed to confirm your reservation with a credit card, simply click to confirm your reservation and you are done! 

You can also save the ResLink directly to your desktop. All you have to do is click on the link below and go to file and send to "short cut to desktop" and you are done. The Marriott logo will appear on your desktop and you are ready to go for any future reservations. 

Should you have any questions or have any difficulty saving this link to your desktop please contact me directly at 909-975-4103 and I would be happy to assist you. 

Please feel free to forward this email to others in your company so they too can use this wonderful booking tool! 

At your service, 
Cassiopeia Figueroa 
Corporate Preferred Sales Manager 
Marriott Ontario Airport 
2200 E. Holt Blvd. 
Ontario, CA 91761


Ontario Airport Marriott >> 



http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ONTC...omDate=&toDate= 
 
I called the Marriott for your convienience. Hope it helps. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

Looking Good J

*NOV 8th I will be there early in the morning ready to DO WORK *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 13 2009, 07:57 AM~14755503
> *Looking Good J
> 
> NOV 8th I will be there early in the morning ready to DO WORK
> *


:0  RITE ON STEVE! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 03:27 PM~14760774
> *
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


WHAT UP MARK SEEN THE 58 IN THE MAGAZINE:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 13 2009, 03:52 PM~14761013
> *WHAT UP MARK SEEN THE 58 IN THE MAGAZINE:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN GILBERT SENT ME A COPY BUT IT HASNT CAME YET. THANKS CARLOS.  :wave:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 03:54 PM~14761031
> *DAMN GILBERT SENT ME A COPY BUT IT HASNT CAME YET. THANKS CARLOS.    :wave:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 13 2009, 03:56 PM~14761054
> *CAN'T WAIT  TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


I WENT TO SEE IT THE OTHER DAY ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE IT SHOULD BE DONE IN SEP. I HOPE


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 03:27 PM~14760774
> *
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC C.C. </span>
> *




Hi Mark! What do U mean if<span style=\'color:red\'> MOTHER NATURE won't COOPERATE? She knows better than to mess up this SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 13 2009, 04:04 PM~14761128
> *Hi Mark! What do U mean if MOTHER NATURE won't COOPERATE? She knows better than to mess up this SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


JUST IN CASE ANGEL. BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY :cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.


----------



## nobueno

Cannot wait for the show! This is going to be a good one!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2009, 07:43 PM~14763288
> *Cannot wait for the show! This is going to be a good one!
> *


Thanks Jae we hope it is


----------



## mrtungring6622

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/a1698a21bf...331fdb5f88c.wmv


----------



## slicc

HEY DOODOO, HOPE CHOP CAN MAKE IT....


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14763170
> *SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14763170
> *SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.
> *


HUMMMM MMMUUMMMM I LIKE IT


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by slicc_@Aug 13 2009, 09:13 PM~14764638
> *HEY DOODOO, HOPE CHOP CAN MAKE IT....
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PHOTOGRAPHER JAE BUENO WILL BE ON HAND!


----------



## 66_rag

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 12:02 PM~14560680
> *Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> *


 uffin: :worship: I want to see this, that would be bad ass to see 50 LIFESTYLE cars.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Aug 14 2009, 01:54 PM~14770794
> *uffin:  :worship:  I want to see this, that would be bad ass to see 50 LIFESTYLE cars.
> *


 :0 
Me 2.....can't wait


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 14 2009, 12:33 PM~14770074
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PHOTOGRAPHER JAE BUENO WILL BE ON HAND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks JROCK!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:thumbsup: :nobueno :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 02:15 PM~14771023
> *:0
> Me 2.....can't wait
> *


  what's up kutty  :wave:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 14 2009, 04:11 PM~14772175
> *:thumbsup:  :nobueno  :wave:
> *


Hi Mark! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 04:59 PM~14772067
> *Thanks JROCK!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztlanart

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 11 2009, 02:46 PM~14738395
> *EARLY BUT  NOT    THE NIGHT BEFORE YOU WANT TO CAMP OUT IN THE PARKING  LOT I KNOW YOU WANT TO BEAT THE TRAFFIC
> *


WE BE THERE EARLY FOOL NOT YOUR BANKER HOURS YOUR CAR WILL BE DONE SO EARLY IT IS :biggrin: :0  *THE PRES AS SPOKEN*


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 12:02 PM~14560680
> *Just confirmed that LIFESTYLE is going to be rolling in 50 DEEP! Damn thats gonna be something. Thanks alot for your guy's support
> *


DAM NOW I KNOW I HAVE TO BUY A CAMERA,SEE U THERE LIFESTYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

I got to make it this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

WELCOME 10S AND 20S TV! uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://10sand20stv.com/


----------



## Twotonz

cant wait for this show


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 12:17 PM~14777617
> *cant wait for this show
> *



US 2 TWO TONZ! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  




























:thumbsup: :ugh: :0 :wow:  :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

PHOTOGRAPHER BIG MIKE AGAIN WILL BE PUTTING HIS CAMERA THROUGH THE PACES THIS YEAR! :0 :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

> PHOTOGRAPHER BIG MIKE AGAIN WILL BE PUTTING HIS CAMERA THROUGH THE PACES THIS YEAR! :0 :cheesy: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO BIG MIKE & ALL SUPPORTER OUR FAMILY IS TRUELY GREATFUL FOR ALL OF THE SUPPORT*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 15 2009, 04:15 AM~14776173
> *I got to make it this year!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 49Merc

Antique Style Car Club Will Be There and once again Thank you for your support on our show

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC..................


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 16 2009, 12:37 PM~14784401
> *Antique Style Car Club Will Be There and once again Thank you for your support on our show
> 
> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for your support. Antique Style :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GUS 650

ohhhh boy.....looks like we gonna have to try to make it to this one :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 16 2009, 04:55 PM~14785654
> *ohhhh boy.....looks like we gonna have to try to make it to this one :biggrin:
> *


ill see u over der gus get da regal readdy


----------



## BigRed85

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 16 2009, 04:55 PM~14785654
> *ohhhh boy.....looks like we gonna have to try to make it to this one :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by GUS 650+Aug 16 2009, 04:55 PM~14785654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh boy.....looks like we gonna have to try to make it to this one :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your support,Carnales customs
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14787313
> *ill see u over der gus get da regal readdy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your support no limit c c
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigRed85_@Aug 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14787608
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yes sir
> *


looking forward to seeing you guys down nov. 8,09  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14787313
> *ill see u over der gus get da regal readdy
> *


uhhhhhh tite :biggrin: ill see you there i hope its ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Aug 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14787608
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yes sir
> *


you know it........we gotta find a trailer bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 16 2009, 08:38 PM~14787788
> *thanks for your support,Carnales customs
> thanks for your support no limit c c
> 
> looking forward to seeing you guys down nov. 8,09   :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 15 2009, 11:58 AM~14777849
> *US 2 TWO TONZ!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :ugh:  :0  :wow:    :biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## 69 impala

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Aug 17 2009, 06:15 AM~14790391-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ruthie [email protected] 17 2009, 08:19 AM~14791133
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-69 impala_@Aug 17 2009, 10:15 AM~14792190
> *TTT
> *


  :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 17 2009, 12:53 PM~14793684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 14 2009, 01:56 AM~14766446
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> TOGETHJUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.ER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

:uh:  OK! WELCOME JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Aug 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14797073-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:   OK! WELCOME JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Luxury_@Aug 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14800271
> *TTT!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Guest

TTT!!!!!


----------



## linctc

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 14 2009, 08:14 PM~14773780
> *WE BE THERE EARLY FOOL NOT YOUR BANKER HOURS YOUR CAR WILL BE DONE SO EARLY IT IS  :biggrin:  :0   THE PRES AS SPOKEN
> *


need to bring out ride early to clean


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Aug 18 2009, 12:15 AM~14801069
> *need to bring out ride early to clean
> *


NEED TO CLEAN A DAY BEFORE & THEN BE AT THE ARENA EARLY THE DAY OF SHOW. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## chewie




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 18 2009, 02:58 AM~14801980
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 18 2009, 01:21 AM~14801788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets.  In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest.  We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb.  American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine.  Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come.  Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s.  We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share.  We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs
> *


TTT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2009, 10:12 AM~14804058
> *TTT
> *


*TTT RUTHIE SKYE thanks for the SUPPORT SEEYAH THIER NOV 8TH,,,, :biggrin: *


----------



## aztlanart

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 18 2009, 12:38 AM~14801657
> *NEED TO CLEAN A DAY BEFORE & THEN BE AT THE ARENA EARLY THE DAY OF SHOW.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


we know that but there is always something more t clean plus we want good spot we know how it was last yr people waiting in line for 2-3hrs we should have 4 cars there :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## linctc

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 18 2009, 12:38 AM~14801657
> *NEED TO CLEAN A DAY BEFORE & THEN BE AT THE ARENA EARLY THE DAY OF SHOW.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


dont want no freeway bugs showing


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 AM~14804385
> *TTT RUTHIE SKYE thanks for the SUPPORT SEEYAH THIER NOV 8TH,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Aug 17 2009, 05:07 PM~14796242


:dunno:WTF!! :nosad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 11:17 AM~14777617
> *cant wait for this show
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Aug 18 2009, 03:27 PM~14806774
> *dont want no freeway bugs showing
> *


 :0 :cheesy: RITE. :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 14 2009, 01:56 AM~14766446
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> I think just dipping made a mistake when they were trying to highlight their name. I,m sure they meant no disrespect adam and together c .c </span>*


----------



## EL RAIDER

is it NOV yet :biggrin:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14812582
> *I think just dipping made a mistake when they were trying to highlight their name. I,m sure they meant no disrespect adam and together c .c
> *


X2. This is show is going to be off the hook. We hope everyone can come and enjoy the show


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 10:47 PM~14812877
> *is it NOV yet  :biggrin:
> *


Soon Jesse it will be .We cant wait either


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 14 2009, 03:56 AM~14766446
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING61! OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14813166
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14812929
> *Soon Jesse it will be .We cant wait either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: :0  MARK? LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 18 2009, 11:42 AM~14804385
> *TTT RUTHIE SKYE thanks for the SUPPORT SEEYAH THIER NOV 8TH,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH YEAH! :cheesy: 

:ugh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 












:uh: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:yes: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2009, 02:06 AM~14813679
> *:0 OH YEAH!  :cheesy:
> 
> :ugh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


DAMN RUTHIE SKYE SHES BADDDD:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 19 2009, 06:06 AM~14814361
> *DAMN RUTHIE SKYE SHES BADDDD:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Can't wait to see every one there!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 04:27 PM~14760774
> *
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14763170
> *SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14728521
> *We will be letting cars in at 4 a.m. I will post up a map later. Move in will be from 4 a.m. to 9 a.m. Once again we would like to thank you for all your support.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 11 2009, 12:09 AM~14732681
> * Cars $25 & Motorcycle, pedal bikes, pedal cars $10
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT WITH THE ECONOMY THESE DAYS?! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart

ttt 4 the homieS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2009, 06:06 PM~14820975
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT WITH THE ECONOMY THESE DAYS?!  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RagTop67

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## JROCK

:uh: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

T:0 THA T :0 P!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TTT!


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## EL RAIDER

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 20 2009, 06:25 PM~14831754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHAT'S UP KID! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
HARLEY'S BAIL BOND
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 17 2009, 10:42 AM~14792450
> * :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: Show is looking good! Been camping, but I'm back to help keep this to the top.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 21 2009, 05:47 AM~14836395
> *:wave:  Show is looking good!  Been camping, but I'm back to help keep this to the top.
> *


WELCOME BACK TIFFANY.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 AM~14815805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this picture. Nice!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 21 2009, 08:21 PM~14843332
> *I really like this picture. Nice!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup: LIST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 22 2009, 02:02 AM~14846202
> *:thumbsup: LIST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:43 PM~14843021
> *WELCOME BACK TIFFANY.
> *


Thanks!
and TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 22 2009, 03:02 AM~14846202
> *:thumbsup: LIST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind

damm looks like a bad ass show im going to try my best to be there!


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! WELCOME LOWRODDER!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## majestics delano

pm me were is this at what city


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 24 2009, 07:31 PM~14869383
> *pm me were is this at what city
> *


*It is located in the CITY OF ONTARIO off the 10fwy east of LA
thanks for your support* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14869383
> *pm me were is this at what city
> *


AND PM SENT.


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14788373
> *you know it........we gotta find a trailer bro :biggrin:
> *


fukin trailer queen :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 25 2009, 12:03 AM~14871846
> *fukin trailer queen :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD FELLAS. AS LONG AS YOU GUY'S COME LOOKIN YOUR BEST! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## strictly ricc

Strictly Ridin will be there. Wud up big lou!![FONT=Ti[quote][/quote]mes]


----------



## strictly ricc

Strictly Ridin will be there. Wud up big lou!![FONT=Ti[quote][/quote]mes]


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 25 2009, 04:06 PM~14878350
> *TTT!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 25 2009, 05:06 PM~14878350
> *TTT!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## classicgirl

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Aug 25 2009, 09:56 PM~14882556
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


:wave: Johnny THANK'S OLDIES C.C.  :wave:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

will be there!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:27 PM~14883589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be there!!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: Thank's Distinguished c.c. :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TTMFT!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

TRAFFIC WE;LL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 26 2009, 08:50 AM~14885598
> *TRAFFIC WE;LL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *



Welcome NEXT LEVEL CC & thanks for your SUPPORT, SEE YAH NOV 8th. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

how much is the spectator fee?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 26 2009, 05:32 PM~14890073
> *how much is the spectator fee?
> *


 :uh: THIS YEAR IS FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :wave: :worship: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 26 2009, 02:36 AM~14884179
> *  :thumbsup: Thank's Distinguished c.c. :wave:
> *


----------



## JROCK

BY OLD POST WELCOME OG-GM's!! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14812582
> *ITS ALL GOOD!! CANT WAIT FOR "NOV" ITS GONNA BE A BADD ASS SHOW! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 26 2009, 09:14 PM~14893199
> * ITS ALL GOOD!! CANT WAIT FOR "NOV" ITS GONNA BE A BADD ASS SHOW! :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty

Can't F'n wait! This show is gonna be sick!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14893611
> *Can't F'n wait! This show is gonna be sick!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: kutty


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14893611
> *Can't F'n wait! This show is gonna be sick!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 26 2009, 11:14 AM~14886980
> *http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
> CHECK THIS OUT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

BY PM WELCOME CHUCKIE63 AND GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAPTER! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14893611
> *Can't F'n wait! This show is gonna be sick!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## khwts




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2009, 02:09 AM~14895205
> *:werd:
> *


x2


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 26 2009, 05:57 PM~14890908
> *:uh: THIS YEAR IS FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :wave:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


it can't get any better :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 27 2009, 07:13 PM~14903067
> *it can't get any better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's always been free to spectators. You can't beat that with a stick


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: ORALE "MARK" :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 27 2009, 08:19 PM~14903148
> *It's always been free to spectators. You can't beat that with a stick
> *


 :twak: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

<span style='font-family:Times'>


> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14904902
> *:worship:  Q-VO ADAM HOW'S IT GOING HOMIE:thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2009, 02:46 AM~14906571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:










IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873














































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

:cheesy: WE'LL HAVE LOT'S OF :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2009, 02:46 PM~14912473
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2009, 03:21 PM~14912923
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:wave: me! :angel:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2009, 02:21 PM~14912923
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC SOUTH COUNTY!
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Aug 28 2009, 04:21 PM~14913691
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

this calls for 4 T's

Take It To the Top Traffic


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14920098
> *this calls for 4 T's
> 
> Take It To the Top Traffic
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

:cheesy: IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! :thumbsup: uffin: 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! :ugh: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 28 2009, 03:12 PM~14912803
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## 49Merc

cant wait for this show :yes:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JROCK

BY PERSONAL CONTACT WELCOME A NEW CLUB FROM AZUSA, CA. 

AZUSA CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al

Working hard to have a new look for the Traffic Show... But this ecomony is not making it eazy.... 

We will be there no matter what!! 

Support your Local CC's!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 09:35 AM~14934658
> *Working hard to have a new look for the Traffic Show...  But this ecomony is not making it eazy....
> 
> We will be there no matter what!!
> 
> Support your Local CC's!!!
> *


Thanks alot Alex and Gangs to Grace. Looking forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE ARE PLEASED TO ADD TECHNIQUES C.C.THEY MADE THIS A MADATORY SHOW YESTERDAY, THANKS RICHARD AND THE REST OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW!!!!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Aug 31 2009, 05:45 AM~14933203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ieraiderguy05_@Aug 31 2009, 11:01 PM~14944334
> *TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS SAL :wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

TTT


----------



## JROCK

THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF CHICK FLOSSIN AND CAMERA SNAPPIN AT THIS SHOW SO GET YOUR RIDES READY! :yes: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT! :wave: JRock!


----------



## Shoeshine

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 2 2009, 05:40 AM~14956893
> *TTT!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 2 2009, 09:41 AM~14958626
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

*TRAFFIC FAMILY EXTENDS THEIR WELCOME/S TO ALL OF THE SOLO RIDERS, CLUB RIDERS, KIDS, FAMILIES, FRIENDS, TO OUR SHOW ON NOV 8TH,,, COME DOWN FOR FUN IN THE SUN,,,,, WE THANK ALL OF YOU WHO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT US AND THANK ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO COME. WE ALL UNDERTSAND, TIMES ARE A BIT RUFF RIGHT NOW. 
*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14965991
> *TRAFFIC FAMILY EXTENDS THEIR WELCOME/S TO ALL OF THE SOLO RIDERS, CLUB RIDERS, KIDS, FAMILIES, FRIENDS, TO OUR SHOW ON NOV 8TH,,, COME DOWN FOR FUN IN THE SUN,,,,,  WE THANK ALL OF YOU WHO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT US AND THANK ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO COME. WE ALL UNDERTSAND, TIMES ARE A BIT RUFF RIGHT NOW.
> 
> *


  :werd: !


----------



## JROCK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14949020
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANKS SAL  :wave:
> *


TTT can't wait!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3

:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61

STYLE IS GETTING READY FOR YOUR SHOW.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 PM~14974789
> *STYLE IS GETTING READY FOR YOUR SHOW.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Sep 3 2009, 03:38 AM~14967393-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT can't wait!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 02:16 PM~14972049
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-STYLECC61_@Sep 3 2009, 06:50 PM~14974789
> *STYLE IS GETTING READY FOR YOUR SHOW.
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE ARE HAPPY TO PRESENT OUR NEWEST SPONSOR, MEDAS UPHOLSTERY WILL BE DONATING A $300 UPHOLSTERY FOR A TRUNK FOR OUR RAFFLE. EVERYONE WILL RECIEVE A RAFFLE TICKET ON THE WAY IN.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14975691
> *WE ARE HAPPY TO PRESENT OUR NEWEST SPONSOR, MEDAS UPHOLSTERY WILL BE DONATING A $300 UPHOLSTERY FOR A TRUNK FOR OUR RAFFLE. EVERYONE WILL RECIEVE A RAFFLE TICKET ON THE WAY IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

BY POST INVITE RESPONSE! WELCOME BRAND NEW LOWRIDER BIKE PUBLICATION {SPROCKETS MAGAZINE}! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 4 2009, 01:20 AM~14978276
> *BY POST INVITE RESPONSE! WELCOME BRAND NEW LOWRIDER BIKE  PUBLICATION {SPROCKETS MAGAZINE}!  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14975691
> *WE ARE HAPPY TO PRESENT OUR NEWEST SPONSOR, MEDAS UPHOLSTERY WILL BE DONATING A $300 UPHOLSTERY FOR A TRUNK FOR OUR RAFFLE. EVERYONE WILL RECIEVE A RAFFLE TICKET ON THE WAY IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SWEET 300$ towards your needs for one lucky winner* :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 4 2009, 09:07 AM~14979458
> *SWEET 300$ towards your needs for one lucky winner  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2009, 03:21 PM~14912923
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> :biggrin:
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

is there going to be a hop?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 PM~14981770
> *is there going to be a hop?
> *


NO THERE IS NO HOP SORRY


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 3 2009, 02:35 AM~14967268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 PM~14974789
> *STYLE IS GETTING READY FOR YOUR SHOW.
> *


:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

THIS IS HOW WE DO!!!!








ELITE C.C. IV LIFE!!!!


----------



## JROCK

:cheesy: 2 MORE MONTHS TILL SHOW & SHOOT TIME! :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 3 2009, 08:15 PM~14975622
> *   :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

LOS REYES C.C will be there


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Sep 4 2009, 04:23 PM~14983567-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 05:26 PM~14984063
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 05:23 AM~14987440
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO-LOUIE_@Sep 5 2009, 07:31 AM~14987753
> *LOS REYES C.C will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Louie for your support. LOS REYES C. C. ADDED TO LIST see you at Medas :wave:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2009, 03:21 PM~14912923
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> LOS REYES C.C
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 5 2009, 09:16 AM~14988328
> *   :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> 
> Thanks Louie for your support. LOS REYES C. C. ADDED TO LIST see you at Medas  :wave:
> *


Thanks homie! :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOS REYES C.C
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! 

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Sep 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14987757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Sep 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14987757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Clean! uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ART FROM HOPPOS WILL ALSO BE SETTING UP A BOOTH. STOP BY AND SEE WHAT HE HAS TO OFFER I'M SURE HE WILL HAVE SOME SHOW DEALS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 5 2009, 02:56 PM~14990181
> *ART FROM HOPPOS WILL ALSO BE SETTING UP A BOOTH. STOP BY AND SEE WHAT HE HAS TO OFFER I'M SURE HE WILL HAVE SOME SHOW DEALS
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 5 2009, 03:56 PM~14990181
> *ART FROM HOPPOS WILL ALSO BE SETTING UP A BOOTH. STOP BY AND SEE WHAT HE HAS TO OFFER I'M SURE HE WILL HAVE SOME SHOW DEALS
> *


:uh: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 










HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

TTT! :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 5 2009, 12:16 PM~14988971
> *TTT
> *


THANK YOU RUTHIE! :uh: :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## JROCK




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14989334
> *LOS REYES C.C
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER!
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!             :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## B DOG




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14989334
> *LOS REYES C.C
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER!
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!             :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *







the list keeps growing and growing :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873










































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

PREMIER CAR CLUB GETTING THEIR RIDES READY! :thumbsup: uffin: 









TTT


----------



## sharky_510

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14998589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

classic style is having another cruise nite sept.20th from 4-9 hope to see you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 7 2009, 11:15 AM~15003176
> *classic style is having another cruise nite sept.20th from 4-9 hope to see you guys there. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14905228
> *
> GOOD MARK GOOD!! CANT WAIT 4 YUR GUYZ SHOW. GONNA HAVE TOO BE ON JACK STANDS 4 DAT DAY ESE!!!! LOL.  :yes:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THAT'S COOL ADAM. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING AZTEC PRIDE WITH A FULL DISPLAY AND ALL THE CARS THAT SHOW UP. ALSO LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR HALLOWEEN DANCE SEE YOU THERE HOMIE  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## GABINO




----------



## JROCK




----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 8 2009, 09:10 AM~15013270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sup


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*TTT!*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 8 2009, 04:06 PM~15016961
> *TTT!
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Techniques CC will be there.


----------



## 49Merc

I GOT IT 
JROCK
ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Sep 9 2009, 12:35 AM~15023249
> *I GOT IT
> JROCK
> ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: ALRIGHT! TTT 49MERC AND WELCOME ANTIQUE STYLE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 PM~15022752
> *Techniques CC will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 8 2009, 03:06 PM~15016961
> *TTT!
> *


TTT


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 9 2009, 01:35 PM~15028411
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: 


Thanks for the LOOVVVVEEE RUTHIE


----------



## 72 kutty

Ranflas Magazine will be in the house...

hopefully with the first and second issue..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2009, 09:03 PM~15033676
> *Ranflas Magazine will be in the house...
> 
> hopefully with the first and second issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   kutty :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15033676
> *Ranflas Magazine will be in the house...
> 
> hopefully with the first and second issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

:ugh: :cheesy: ROYALS GETTING READY! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PC. WELCOME HIGH IMAGE CAR CLUB! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT! Hey JROCK!


----------



## issie

:cheesy: Look forward to the show.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by issie_@Sep 10 2009, 10:55 AM~15038018
> *:cheesy: Look forward to the show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop oct 18th n sacramento at hi low go on 2 shows n events 4 more info 626 are you go be there with your hoppers heres your chance 2 serve the hoppers in northern cali its nothing like doing it n the state capital :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15046483
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 8 2009, 11:25 PM~15022752
> *Techniques CC will be there.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

EL VOLO WILL BE WORKING HIS MAGIC! :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin: 

















































Alexia Lei and Noel G. (and Rob's '63 Impala from Traffic)


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## mrchavez

BUMP.......


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2009, 03:56 PM~15053425
> *BUMP.......
> *


 BUMP X's :0 2!


----------



## bigrayman

HEY MARK, WHY DON'T YOU ASK THE HOOTER GIRLS TO COME TO THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 11 2009, 09:28 PM~15056610
> *HEY MARK, WHY DON'T YOU ASK THE HOOTER GIRLS TO COME TO THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 HOOTERS! :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 10 2009, 10:14 PM~15046682
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 11 2009, 11:15 PM~15058001
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *


  Johnny :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 11 2009, 08:28 PM~15056610
> *HEY MARK, WHY DON'T YOU ASK THE HOOTER GIRLS TO COME TO THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


HA HA BEAT YOU TO THAT QUESTION A FEW PAGES BACK... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider

We'll be there!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 11 2009, 11:41 PM~15058160
> *HA HA BEAT YOU TO THAT QUESTION A FEW PAGES BACK... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: SIR SAL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 11 2009, 11:46 PM~15058190
> *We'll be there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 MUCH APPRECIATED WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL THE CARS IN ATTENDANCE THANKS :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873










































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dukes65




----------



## 49Merc

damn this list is long cant waite :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:werd:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Sep 12 2009, 03:51 PM~15061316
> *damn this list is long cant waite :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



ME 2!


----------



## JROCK

1.gif[/img]















[/url]


----------



## JROCK

"SWIFT CARCLUB" 

Starting out in 1995 first as a racing crew in the Los Angeles area, the crew has evolve into being one of the top late model car crew in California.Now with over 60 active member and growing , SWIFT CARCLUB members are commited and dedicated into customizing there rides with high-standards that include groundbreaking and innovating style to there whips.












































































SWIFT carclub repping in music videos for hip-hop artist


----------



## JROCK

> From the shoot for the first Ranflas Cover


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Ventura Show


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Hanna grinding the frame to cut it :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> The cash prizes are listed on the flyer, and we do cover all categories. and there will be some awards from Martin Senor Paint and some other sponsors.


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## 1970impala

EMPIRE CLASSICS will be in the house :yes: This is the show to be at


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 1970impala+Sep 13 2009, 05:29 PM~15068837-->
> 
> 
> 
> EMPIRE CLASSICS will be in the house  :yes: This is the show to be at
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Luxury_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15071548
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

getting closer hno:


----------



## JROCK

It will be a family affair :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 8 2009, 03:06 PM~15016961
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 13 2009, 11:00 PM~15072805
> *getting closer hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 14 2009, 08:11 AM~15074762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a family affair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

what up jrock i aint seen or talked to king61 in a min. but we will see whats up tho


----------



## Steve9663

*Just Added to the list of our Sponsors for thier 2nd year-->MONSTER ENERGY DRINK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND WILL BE HANDING OUT 16OZ. ENERGY DRINK, ALONG WITH COOLER BAGS, some stickers, AND THEIR NEW NRG SHOTS (LIMITED). So look for thier raised silverado truck bed full of drinks and then some!!!!!!! 

TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HANSON BEVERAGE COMPANY FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 14 2009, 04:08 PM~15078512
> *what  up  jrock  i  aint seen or  talked  to  king61 in  a  min.  but  we  will  see  whats  up  tho
> *


 :0 :cheesy: SOUNDS GOOD MR. CHAVEZ! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15079820
> *Just Added to the list of our Sponsors for thier 2nd year-->MONSTER ENERGY DRINK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND WILL BE HANDING OUT 16OZ. ENERGY DRINK, ALONG WITH COOLER BAGS, some stickers, AND THEIR NEW NRG SHOTS (LIMITED). So look for thier raised silverado truck bed full of drinks and then some!!!!!!!
> 
> TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HANSON BEVERAGE COMPANY FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 COOL! :tongue: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc








one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie










:biggrin: :yes:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Imperials at the Hall of Fame!


----------



## JROCK

crew creative


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873




















































































































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Sep 15 2009, 07:41 AM~15086030
> *
> *



Thanks to all who will be in the house thanks for the support,,,,


----------



## johnnyc626

:h5: TRAFFIC CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15091799
> *:h5: TRAFFIC  CC
> *


GRACIAS OLDIES  :wave:


----------



## JROCK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JROCK

LEGENDARY {OG ELITE MEMBER MARIO SR.} IN {TRAFFIC} FOR LAST YEARS SHOW!    

























CHECK THIS {OG} FOOTAGE!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8DzjD29x0&feature=related


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## B DOG

thats going to be a long drive. hno:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 PM~15103078
> *thats going to be a long drive.  hno:
> *


if you come thank you for the support (& understand); if you are not able to attend we completely understand, and we will continue to thank you for the support.
but this show has grown in size and we thank everyone personally and will treat all, everyone as a brother or sister, MOM OR DAD
were FAMILY<<<<<<


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 16 2009, 08:00 PM~15103182
> *if you come thank you for the support (& understand); if you are not able to attend we completely understand, and we will continue to thank you for the support.
> but this show has grown in size and we thank everyone personally and will treat all, everyone as a brother or sister, MOM OR DAD
> were FAMILY<<<<<<
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

:0 :cheesy: EVEN SMOKEY WANTS TO GO TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 16 2009, 08:00 PM~15103182
> *if you come thank you for the support (& understand); if you are not able to attend we completely understand, and we will continue to thank you for the support.
> but this show has grown in size and we thank everyone personally and will treat all, everyone as a brother or sister, MOM OR DAD
> were FAMILY<<<<<<
> *


have a plan, stocks till hit the area, change at a friends pad(a few blocks away). easy :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT TRAFFIC IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 17 2009, 06:08 PM~15111885
> *TTT TRAFFIC IS THE  SHOW  OF THE  YEAR!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## johnnyc626

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 18 2009, 01:05 AM~15116052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

November 8.


A BIG day for a BIG event!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Sep 18 2009, 10:06 PM~15123731
> *November 8.
> A BIG day for a BIG event!
> *


 :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15079820
> *Just Added to the list of our Sponsors for thier 2nd year-->MONSTER ENERGY DRINK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND WILL BE HANDING OUT 16OZ. ENERGY DRINK, ALONG WITH COOLER BAGS, some stickers, AND THEIR NEW NRG SHOTS (LIMITED). So look for thier raised silverado truck bed full of drinks and then some!!!!!!!
> 
> TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HANSON BEVERAGE COMPANY FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

]


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

TTT!
JROCK, what are you doing up so early??


----------



## mrchavez

BADASS PICS JROCK..............


----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

:yes: :yes: :yes: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## 69 impala




----------



## El Alfonso

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Me First, Me First, to say Hello! :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 01:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT AL FONSO AND YOUR BARRIO GIRLS! WELCOME MS. JOLIE & MS. SATIVA! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

BUMP FOR TRAFFIC C.C


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH!! I LOVE PORN *'S!!! :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

<span style='font-family:Times'>WE WILL GET THE FLYERS NEXT WEEK TO PASS OUT.


----------



## CALI909RIDER

DAMM THAT FLYER IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 04:28 PM~15144296
> *DAMM  THAT FLYER IS  CLEAN!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS THERE WAS ALOT OF CLEAN CARS LAST YEAR.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 21 2009, 06:20 PM~15144200
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>WE WILL GET THE FLYERS NEXT WEEK TO PASS OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 21 2009, 03:58 PM~15144014
> *:biggrin: <span style=\'color:gray\'>Hey I got first DIBS :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15138781
> *We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sativa Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
> *


Come on Alfonso, How can I compete with that?  (my hands are in the air)


----------



## RUSTY 36

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 21 2009, 04:20 PM~15144200
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>WE WILL GET THE FLYERS NEXT WEEK TO PASS OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Here are some pics that Jae took last year at the Traffic Show last year. Thanks Jae the pics came out great on the flyer. Much appreciation from the Traffic Family


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## johnnyc626

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

BY PC FROM CITY WIDE CC L.A.! 











CITY WIDE COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE ATTENDING 8 DEEP! 












:0 :cheesy: 

WELCOME CITY WIDE CC COLORADO CHAPTER! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here some more pic from jae


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2009, 07:20 PM~15146332
> *Come on Alfonso, How can I compete with that?  (my hands are in the air)
> *


don't trip Ruthie. There is no competition here or in our part. You are always welcomed to come kick it with us or come by and say hi. Hope to see you there. You know we have love for you.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 22 2009, 10:09 AM~15152188
> *don't trip Ruthie. There is no competition here or in our part. You are always welcomed to come kick it with us or come by and say hi. Hope to see you there. You know we have love for you.
> *


I have lots LOVE for you guys and your girls and thanks for welcoming me to your booth that mean a lot to me. I'm really not going to know a lot of ppl out there so I'm diff. Gonna take that invite. Thank you!


----------



## Rod Stewart

*adjusts captain cape*

ruthie over porn *'s all day.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2009, 10:32 AM~15152429
> **adjusts captain cape*
> 
> ruthie over porn *'s all day.
> *


No, No... Its not like that. But, I choose porn. Not very much you can do with me. LOL


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2009, 10:49 AM~15152556
> *No, No... Its not like that. But, I choose porn. Not very much you can do with me. LOL
> *


super buzz-kill.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2009, 11:05 AM~15152711
> *super buzz-kill.
> *


My bad! LOL I was leaving it to the professionals


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 22 2009, 02:15 PM~15154544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Good Luck Mark and Traffic cc. I hope those 2 members from Europe are enjoying their vacation. I know I wont.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2009, 03:24 PM~15155168
> *Good Luck Mark and Traffic cc. I hope those 2 members from Europe are enjoying their vacation. I know I wont.
> *


Thanks Mike. Hope everything goes well for you. It was nice seeing you.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 22 2009, 01:01 AM~15150125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR!! DA 'BLACK & BLUE' FAMILIA WILL BE IN FULL FORCE, 2 END DA YEAR RIGHT BRATHAASS!! DA HOMMIE LIL BEAR WILL HAVE SUM NEW 'FILAS' DAT DAY!!!! LOL. MUCH LUV & RESPECT.....EL ADAM!!!! :0


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 22 2009, 02:15 PM~15154544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15152188
> *don't trip Ruthie. There is no competition here or in our part. You are always welcomed to come kick it with us or come by and say hi. Hope to see you there. You know we have love for you.
> *


ME 2! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2009, 12:37 PM~15153008
> *My bad! LOL I was leaving it to the professionals
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 22 2009, 05:42 PM~15156023
> *:biggrin: YES SIR!! DA 'BLACK & BLUE' FAMILIA WILL BE IN FULL FORCE, 2 END DA YEAR RIGHT BRATHAASS!! DA HOMMIE LIL BEAR WILL HAVE SUM NEW 'FILAS' DAT DAY!!!! LOL. MUCH LUV & RESPECT.....EL ADAM!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :werd: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 22 2009, 06:25 PM~15157110
> *:0  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hey you


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2009, 10:32 PM~15159581
> *hey you
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

HERE'S A CLASSIC! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 23 2009, 02:33 AM~15161169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE'S A FEW MORE PICTURES MR. JAE BUENO TOOK
































































































































ONCE AGAIN THANKS JAE FOR THE PICS


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 23 2009, 03:56 PM~15166555
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2009, 06:56 PM~15168974
> *
> *


what'chu do'in?


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15168999
> *what'chu do'in?
> *


just chilln homie, enjoying this cool weather, waiting for the Traffic show


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2009, 07:15 PM~15169158
> *just chilln homie, enjoying this cool weather, waiting for the Traffic show
> *


yeah thats a cool spot they gonna have it at. shit i used to stay right around the corner from it. damn economy got me back at my moms and pops house in Altadena.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 23 2009, 10:18 PM~15169185
> *yeah thats a cool spot they gonna have it at. shit i used to stay right around the corner from it. damn economy got me back at my moms and pops house in Altadena.
> *


yeah the economy has hit everybody in some way or an other, its always good to have moms pad to go back to, shit my moms crib is looking pretty good these days too, shit will turn around eventually homie, stay up


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2009, 07:23 PM~15169244
> *yeah the economy has hit everybody in some way or an other, its always good to have moms pad to go back to, shit my moms crib is looking pretty good these days too, shit will turn around eventually homie, stay up
> *


shit I hope so. I need a spot so I can start on my car. moms aint haven it. :biggrin: 



But anyway... TTT for the homie Black Rob..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR TRAFFIC...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/091...nual/index.html
Heres the link to Lowrider Magazine


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 23 2009, 07:56 PM~15168974-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 07:58 PM~15168999
> *what'chu do'in?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2009, 08:58 PM~15169571
> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC...
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 23 2009, 09:04 PM~15169660
> *
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Game Over


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Bomb of the Year '91, '93, '94, '95.
Still around and kicking nearly 20 years later!









^How it looked in '91















































































































^Now in 2009. Still being driven and shown like here in line heading to last years Traffic Show! :biggrin: 

























And here's Mario De Alba Sr's latest creation!^^^


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 24 2009, 01:54 AM~15171304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: To The TRAFFIC Family!!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 24 2009, 10:06 AM~15173825-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 10:59 AM~15174356
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 24 2009, 07:47 PM~15179321
> *:wave:  To The TRAFFIC Family!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 24 2009, 07:49 PM~15179345
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nme1

this show sounds cool, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 24 2009, 08:07 PM~15179569
> *this show sounds cool, i'll have to check it out.
> *


COME ON DOWN YOU ARE VERY WELCOME'D 
ANY TIME 
THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE THE BEST ON THE WEST,,, '
WE THANK ALL OF OUR SUPPORTER AND SPONSORS FOR THIS EVENT
AND MOST OF ALL OUR FAMILY,,,,,

COME ON DOWN


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15179624
> *COME ON DOWN YOU ARE VERY WELCOME'D
> ANY TIME
> THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE THE BEST ON THE WEST,,, '
> WE THANK ALL OF OUR SUPPORTER AND SPONSORS FOR THIS EVENT
> AND MOST OF ALL OUR FAMILY,,,,,
> 
> COME ON DOWN
> *


  sounds good i'll be there


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## King61




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

DOWN SOUTH CC WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## JROCK

NITE OWLS CC WILL BE WHERE IT'S AT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TRUCHA CC WILL BE BRINGIN IT!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2009, 09:54 AM~15184031
> *TTT
> *


X110809


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15183753
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 12:16 PM~15184682
> *X110809
> *


 :0


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 25 2009, 02:14 PM~15186131
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 25 2009, 06:07 PM~15187412
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :cheesy: WHAT'S UP TINY DOGG! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 25 2009, 01:32 AM~15181820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a mofo fleetwood :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Sep 26 2009, 10:53 AM~15192795
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

. uffin:


----------



## nicolewh85

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## nicolewh85

sexy girl ,more sexy girl pic http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :barf:  :rant: THIS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE NOT PAYLESS SHOES! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

DISTINGUISHED CC WILL BE SHOWING IN DISTINGUISHED WAY!  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT :wave: JROCK!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JROCK

CHECK OUT THIS LIFESTYLE!  :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 27 2009, 11:54 PM~15204503
> *CHECK OUT THIS LIFESTYLE!    :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

LIFESTYLE


----------



## JROCK




----------



## El Alfonso

Confirmed!!!! See you guys there!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 28 2009, 12:02 PM~15207587
> *Confirmed!!!! See you guys there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

CONFIRMED {BARRIO GIRLS} WILL BE THERE! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 










CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 27 2009, 09:46 PM~15204056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should be there with the Rivi... I have a friend trying to buy my Regal, his goal is to have it by your show. :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 28 2009, 03:50 PM~15210286
> *I should be there with the Rivi... I have a friend trying to buy my Regal, his goal is to have it by your show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

REALITY CAR CLUB WILL BE KEEPIN IT REAL! 








:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Sep 28 2009, 11:02 AM~15207587
> *Confirmed!!!! See you guys there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: Confirmed... I will be there too! :wow: :wow:


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 26 2009, 10:38 PM~15196752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeah :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2009, 09:59 PM~14532487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> last year in Upland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: LET ME SEE QUE ONDA...MAYBE MAKE IT A NICE LIL TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 29 2009, 09:09 AM~15217410
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: LET ME SEE  QUE ONDA...MAYBE MAKE IT A NICE LIL TRIP :biggrin:
> *



let's go cabron you won't regret it


----------



## mrchavez

TTT.............


----------



## droppedltd

Looking to make this show! Premier C.C uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 29 2009, 12:38 PM~15219208
> *Looking to make this show! Premier C.C uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the support lookinf forward to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 29 2009, 01:26 AM~15215749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTT!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## RI82REGAL

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 28 2009, 01:20 PM~15208307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED {BARRIO GIRLS} WILL BE THERE!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 26 2009, 12:32 AM~15191073
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  WHAT'S UP TINY DOGG!  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


WASSUP DOGG???GONNA HAVE ENOUGH PARKIN THIS YEAR???
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 30 2009, 05:15 PM~15231769
> *WASSUP DOGG???GONNA HAVE ENOUGH PARKIN THIS YEAR???
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD,CA 91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME AND GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 30 2009, 06:54 PM~15233333
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

Jenaveve at the Lowrider show giving Viejitos some love. See you guys at the Traffic Show.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 1 2009, 01:38 PM~15240423
> *Jenaveve at the Lowrider show giving Viejitos some love. See you guys at the Traffic Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

LOS STRAYS


----------



## JROCK

CLASSIC DREAMS CC :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 


















































Where's the duster?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 2 2009, 03:16 PM~15251306-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Luxury_@Oct 3 2009, 03:48 PM~15259010
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

ttt


----------



## Guest

NEXT MONTH BABY....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

Mr. Cartoons Dr. GreenThumb!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 


CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... 15 TO 20 RIDES. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SHOWING NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR THE ALL MIGHTY TRAFFIC SO.CAL. WE HAVE YOUR BACK ON ANY FUTURE EVENTS JUST GIVE US A HALLER... TECHNIUES & TRAFFIC IF YOU DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... 15 TO 20 RIDES. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SHOWING NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR THE ALL MIGHTY TRAFFIC SO.CAL. WE HAVE YOUR BACK ON ANY FUTURE EVENTS JUST GIVE US A HALLER... TECHNIQUES & TRAFFIC IF YOU DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 5 2009, 07:25 AM~15270655
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... 15 TO 20 RIDES. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SHOWING NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR THE ALL MIGHTY TRAFFIC SO.CAL. WE HAVE YOUR BACK ON ANY FUTURE EVENTS JUST GIVE US A HALLER...  TECHNIQUES & TRAFFIC IF YOU DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell Yeah, TECHNIQUES C.C. doing it big :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 5 2009, 09:23 AM~15270642
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... 15 TO 20 RIDES. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SHOWING NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR THE ALL MIGHTY TRAFFIC SO.CAL. WE HAVE YOUR BACK ON ANY FUTURE EVENTS JUST GIVE US A HALLER...  TECHNIUES & TRAFFIC IF YOU DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15268971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED {BARRIO GIRLS} WILL BE THERE!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 10:21 PM~15268773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 11:28 PM~15268824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## mrchavez

TTT FOR THA TRAFFIC SHOW.........


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 6 2009, 03:03 PM~15284454
> *TTT  FOR  THA  TRAFFIC  SHOW.........
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 6 2009, 12:49 AM~15279833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DATS RITE!! MIKES '39' 'BACK IN A DAZE' & LIL HECTORS '62' 'STILL WATERS' WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARENCE!!!! :0 :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 6 2009, 09:50 PM~15288176
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DATS RITE!! MIKES '39' 'BACK IN A DAZE' & LIL HECTORS '62' 'STILL WATERS' WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARENCE!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 5 2009, 08:25 AM~15270655
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... 15 TO 20 RIDES. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SHOWING NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR THE ALL MIGHTY TRAFFIC SO.CAL. WE HAVE YOUR BACK ON ANY FUTURE EVENTS JUST GIVE US A HALLER...  TECHNIQUES & TRAFFIC IF YOU DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

"HALLOWEEN SKREAM" LINK #2</span></a>


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Ontario get yourself ready because there is a big show about to go down


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Oct 7 2009, 01:07 PM~15294020-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario get yourself ready because there is a big show about to go down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 03:03 PM~15295079
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15268971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED {BARRIO GIRLS} WILL BE THERE!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HEY JROCK THIS IS EFREN OF TOGETHER L.A.WE ARE NOT FROM ELA.WE REPRESENT THE HOLE CITY OF LOS ANGELES.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15299520
> *HEY JROCK THIS IS EFREN OF TOGETHER L.A.WE ARE NOT FROM ELA.WE REPRESENT THE HOLE CITY OF LOS ANGELES.
> *


 :0 OOPS. NO PROBLEM. I'LL CORRECT THAT MR. EXECUTIVE LAY. :thumbsup: :yes: {L.A.} :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 7 2009, 10:49 PM~15299520
> *HEY JROCK THIS IS EFREN OF TOGETHER L.A.WE ARE NOT FROM ELA.WE REPRESENT THE HOLE CITY OF LOS ANGELES.
> *


What's up Efren how's it going bro? Is the work I did still holding up? :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 7 2009, 11:54 PM~15299902
> *:0 OOPS. NO PROBLEM. I'LL CORRECT THAT MR. EXECUTIVE LAY.  :thumbsup:  :yes: {L.A.} :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: J -ROCK


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 


CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 8 2009, 12:56 AM~15299912
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: J -ROCK
> *


HOW R U DOING MARK?! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2009, 06:32 PM~15306636
> *HOW R U DOING MARK?!  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very good james getting things ready for the 8th  :wave:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 7 2009, 11:54 PM~15299906
> *What's up Efren how's it going bro? Is the work I did still holding up? :wave:
> *


WHAT IS GOING ON MARK HOPE YOU'RE NOT STRESSING ON YOUR SHOW
hno: hno: SADLY I MUST SAY THAT THE FRAME FINALLY WENT OUT ON ME,BUT I HAVE ANOTHER NEW FRAME IN THE SHOP NOW HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE MY CAR READY FOR YOUR SHOW.MY CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 7 2009, 11:54 PM~15299902
> *:0 OOPS. NO PROBLEM. I'LL CORRECT THAT MR. EXECUTIVE LAY.  :thumbsup:  :yes: {L.A.} :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HEY JROCK THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF THAT.  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FINER'N'BLUE

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15307473
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :yes:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15307473
> * OOH STOP IT ESE!!!!! JUST GET DA CRAP DONE...'OLD TIMER' LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15307473
> * OOH STOP IT ESE!!!!! JUST GET DA CRAP DONE...'OLD TIMER' LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO ADAM HOW'S IT GOING? THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT LIKE I SAID ABOVE MUCH LOVE TOGETHER AND RESPECT. YOUR HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 8 2009, 08:24 PM~15307703
> *:0  :0YOUR THE OLD TIMER,I BELIEVE YOU HAVE ONE MORE YEAR THAN I DO. :0 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco:*


----------



## JROCK

JUST DIPPIN CC


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 7 2009, 11:57 PM~15299921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TTT


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 8 2009, 08:26 PM~15307152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very good james getting things ready for the 8th    :wave:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## JROCK




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15307852
> *HEY EFREN GLAD IT LASTED AS LONG AS IT DID. AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TOGETHER
> 
> Q-VO ADAM HOW'S IT GOING? THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT LIKE I SAID ABOVE MUCH LOVE TOGETHER AND RESPECT. YOUR HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC
> *


ANYTIME BRO ANYTIME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15322246
> *
> BARRIO GIRLS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JROCK

THE {PEOPLE'S SUPER SHOW} LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!


----------



## JROCK

GET READY FOR FINAL LAST CALI. SUPER SHOW FOR THE 2009! :nicoderm:

















:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: uffin:

 I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
SEE MORE INFO. AND UPDATES HERE ON THE LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=800


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SOO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


----------



## JROCK

> VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SOO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:      OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 13 2009, 12:41 PM~15342664
> *VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SOO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

WATCH OUT FOR ALEX1200 OF KAL KONCEPTS LATEST CREATION 77 MONTE CARLO! IT WILL BE COMING FROM {SEMA} STRAIGHT TO IT'S FIRST CAR SHOW WHICH WILL ON NOV. 8TH AT THE {TRAFFIC SHOW}! COME SEE THIS WILD CREATION FOR YOURSELF! :ugh:     :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 10 2009, 09:40 PM~15322246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 13 2009, 10:41 AM~15342664
> *VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   

Thanks JROCK!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14531053
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> SOW LOWS CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



The finest will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Oct 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15353611
> *The finest will be there  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TUCSONS FINEST CAR CLUB! :nicoderm:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

whats up jrock :wave:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

whats up mark hows it going with puting the show together


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LOUIE A 62_@Oct 14 2009, 04:39 PM~15357595
> *whats up mark hows it going with puting the show together
> *


IT'S GOING GOOD. I JUST DELIVERED THE CD FOR THE JUMBOTRON SHOULD BE OUT SOON LOOK OUT FOR IT ON THE 10 FWY. GETTING THE TROPHYS READY. AND DEALING WITH ALL THE VENDORS. AND HAVE TO START WORKING ON THELIST FOR PARKING AND VENDING SPOTS. JUST WAS CONTACTED BY INEEDAFREAK. YOU KNOW THEY'LL BE DOING THEIR THING FOR ALL THE COCHINOS STARTING WITH YOU LOUIE.


----------



## LOUIE A 62

dont know how you do it all brother but you are right i am the number one cochino


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW DOING THEIR THING LIKE JAE BUENO, TWOTONZ,KUTTY 72,JOSH, RICHIE 59, TORO, VOLO. BIG MIKE SORRY BRO


WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A FEW THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO OUR WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THIS 



IF ANYONE NEEDS VENDOR SPACE CONTACT MARK 909 843-4559


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

KANT WAIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15353219
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks JROCK!
> *


I HAVE GIVE PROPS TO MARK ON THAT ONE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOUIE A 62_@Oct 14 2009, 04:21 PM~15356706
> *whats up jrock :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15357643
> *IT'S GOING GOOD. I JUST DELIVERED THE CD FOR THE JUMBOTRON SHOULD BE OUT SOON LOOK OUT FOR IT ON THE 10 FWY. GETTING THE TROPHYS READY. AND DEALING WITH ALL THE VENDORS. AND HAVE TO START WORKING ON THELIST FOR PARKING AND VENDING SPOTS. JUST WAS CONTACTED BY INEEDAFREAK. YOU KNOW THEY'LL BE DOING THEIR THING FOR ALL THE COCHINOS STARTING WITH YOU LOUIE.
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest

TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC!!!


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 PM~15357755
> *WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW DOING THEIR THING LIKE JAE BUENO, TWOTONZ,KUTTY 72,JOSH, RICHIE 59, TORO, VOLO.
> WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A FEW THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO OUR WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THIS
> IF ANYONE NEEDS VENDOR SPACE CONTACT MARK  909 843-4559
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2009, 04:02 PM~15357755
> *WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW DOING THEIR THING LIKE JAE BUENO, TWOTONZ,KUTTY 72,JOSH, RICHIE 59, TORO, VOLO.
> WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A FEW THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO OUR WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THIS
> IF ANYONE NEEDS VENDOR SPACE CONTACT MARK  909 843-4559
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 15 2009, 10:02 AM~15365336
> *:0  :0
> *


AND BIG MIKE TOO SORRY BRO YOUR PICTURES ARE BADASS TOO SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 14 2009, 05:57 PM~15359288
> *I HAVE GIVE PROPS TO MARK ON THAT ONE!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnys121

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We are proud to announce West Coast Little V and Pap Pap will be preforming live. this is his website. 
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/WESTCOASTLILV


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 15 2009, 12:03 AM~15363146
> *TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tinydogg

> THIS PIC WAS TAKEN IN MY SHOP!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Guest

ANY CAMPING OUT THE NITE BEFORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 16 2009, 08:39 PM~15382950
> *ANY CAMPING OUT THE NITE BEFORE.. :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT BE THERE AT 4:00 AM


----------



## JROCK

> THIS PIC WAS TAKEN IN MY SHOP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 16 2009, 08:43 PM~15382978
> *NO BUT BE THERE AT 4:00 AM
> *


 :biggrin: OK


----------



## sassoaz

Is it an all indoor show?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sassoaz_@Oct 17 2009, 01:39 AM~15385044
> *Is it an all indoor show?
> *


ALL OUT DOOR!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 16 2009, 09:43 PM~15382978
> *NO BUT BE THERE AT 4:00 AM
> *



:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

MORE PICS FROM MR. EL VOLO! :0 HIS CAMERA WILL BE READY FOR YOUR RIDE! WILL BE READY?! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

EL VOLO WILL BE ARMED WITH LANA ON NOV. 8TH. READY TO TAKE ON THE BADDEST LOWS OUT THERE! :0 :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 

Lana


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 18 2009, 11:27 AM~15392439
> *EL VOLO WILL BE ARMED WITH LANA ON NOV. 8TH. READY TO TAKE ON THE BADDEST LOWS OUT THERE!  :0  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> Lana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TWON TONZ WILL BE DOING HIS MAGIC ON THE 8th! LOOK OUT! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

BY PM! ONE BAD CREATION CAR CLUB WILL BE ROLLING DEEP WITH 14 RIDES! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## 72 kutty

I might be down that way for a couple of weeks before the show for work, in the Redlands area. Might be looking for a couple of rides to shoot. Send me a PM if interested

The second issue of Ranflas is coming soon, be on the lookout.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 09:35 PM~15396210
> *I might be down that way for a couple of weeks before the show for work, in the Redlands area. Might be looking for a couple of rides to shoot.  Send me a PM if interested
> 
> The second issue of Ranflas is coming soon, be on the lookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :0       :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

JAE BUENO IS READY TO GET IT ON THE 8TH! :0 :0 :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2009, 11:05 AM~15366578
> *AND BIG MIKE TOO SORRY BRO YOUR PICTURES ARE BADASS TOO SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER
> *


THANKS HOMIE, SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2009, 12:21 AM~15398464
> *THANKS HOMIE, SEE YOU THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GET DOWN BIG MIKE  :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 08:35 PM~15396210
> *I might be down that way for a couple of weeks before the show for work, in the Redlands area. Might be looking for a couple of rides to shoot.  Send me a PM if interested
> 
> The second issue of Ranflas is coming soon, be on the lookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL KUTTY GIVE ME A CALL 909 843-4559


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 16 2009, 01:15 AM~15375008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Premier C.C will be in the house as well :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 AM~15400282
> *Premier C.C will be in the house as well :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PREMIER :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 25 2009, 12:21 AM~15181951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: TTT getting closer


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 AM~15401264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY. SEE YOU GUYS ON NOV. THE 8TH.*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 19 2009, 02:19 PM~15403043
> *A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY.  SEE YOU GUYS ON NOV. THE 8TH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Those of you coming in from out of town on Friday the 6th should check out the Fontana cruise night. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...hl=fontana&st=0


----------



## smiley602

WHATS GOOD FELLAS CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW HOMIES LOOKING FORWORD TO IT ALMOST HERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 19 2009, 03:53 PM~15404096
> *WHATS GOOD FELLAS  CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW HOMIES LOOKING FORWORD TO IT  ALMOST HERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks we'll see you in nov. :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 19 2009, 12:08 PM~15401264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC & B.C
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*CAN SOMEONE PM ME THE CAT. FOR BIKES...THANKS*


----------



## Guest

:h5: ALMOST HERE!!!!


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 AM~15401264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CCLATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Almost Time
:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 19 2009, 02:19 PM~15403043
> *A BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY.  SEE YOU GUYS ON NOV. THE 8TH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALL VENDORS MUST BE PRE-REG TO HAVE THEIR ASSIGNED SPOTS CONTACT MARK AT 909 843-4559


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2009, 10:58 PM~15408888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL VENDORS MUST BE PRE-REG TO HAVE THEIR ASSIGNED SPOTS CONTACT MARK AT 909 843-4559
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 19 2009, 01:19 PM~15401966
> *:biggrin: TTT getting closer
> *


  :yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## JROCK

BY CCP RESPONSE! WELCOME DESERT DREAMS CAR CLUB! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

JUST WEEKS LEFT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
70'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
2000& ABOVE STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
BOMB TRUCKS ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
SUVS STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND 3RD
26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD, 
TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
SPECIAL INTEREST 
FURTHEST DISTANCE
CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
BEST CAR OF SHOW $200
BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE

ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: TTT!!!!


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

*USO/UCE SACRAMENTO WILL ALSO BE THERE!*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 21 2009, 05:03 PM~15426575
> *USO/UCE SACRAMENTO WILL ALSO BE THERE!
> *


  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE UCE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 21 2009, 06:03 PM~15426575
> *USO/UCE SACRAMENTO WILL ALSO BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 21 2009, 06:30 PM~15427538
> *  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE UCE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X58


----------



## King61




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 10:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 11:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN THIS YEAR! :uh: 
:thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15420130
> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 22 2009, 11:45 AM~15434762
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


Q-VOLE AINT NO BODY HOW HAVE YOU BEEN MY BROTHER?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 09:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I pass by that every morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 10:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orale....TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 22 2009, 12:55 PM~15435363
> *I pass by that every morning.:thumbsup:
> *


COOL MICHAEL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15420130
> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S   STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S   STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S   STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS   STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15420130
> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 12:38 PM~15435198
> *Q-VOLE AINT NO BODY HOW HAVE YOU BEEN MY BROTHER?
> *


Been good still busy at work hoping it slows down to just days in a couple of weeks. How you been & hows everything going for the show?


----------



## JROCK

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 10:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mykee

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin: 
 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

*!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 10:21 AM~15434113
> *PASSING CITIZEN OFF THE 10FWY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 PM~15439373
> *!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## CALI909RIDER

ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## El Alfonso

See you guys there!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 23 2009, 12:09 AM~15441819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys there!!!!!
> *



TTT! :uh:  :worship: :worship: :worship:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## sp00kyi3

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 12:20 PM~15435576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wut up on the big screen


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Oct 23 2009, 02:11 AM~15442550
> *:biggrin:
> thats wut up on the big screen
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Oct 22 2009, 10:45 PM~15441548
> *ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for your support :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

thank you from traffic


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## JROCK

RIDES WILL BE ROLLING IN EARLY IN THE MORNING! :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.cbbankarena.com/default.asp?cbb...etail&objId=591
CLICK ON THIS :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2009, 10:10 AM~15444562
> *http://www.cbbankarena.com/default.asp?cbb...etail&objId=591
> CLICK ON THIS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2009, 09:10 AM~15444562
> *http://www.cbbankarena.com/default.asp?cbb...etail&objId=591
> CLICK ON THIS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

WESTSIDE IS GETTING READY! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 23 2009, 12:00 PM~15445511
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~
> *


 :thumbsup: GET DOWN ALTERED ONES! :nicoderm: U THERE! :thumbsup:











:uh: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 09:43 AM~15445355
> * :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> *


Add me to the list JROCK! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2009, 02:32 PM~15446859
> *Add me to the list JROCK!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE ALREADY ON THE LIST A LONG TIME AGO EL VOLO? :0  :nicoderm: 

I GOT YOU EL VOLO! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
ALTERED ONES CC
BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 10:43 AM~15445355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 01:02 PM~15447169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TTT for the traffic homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Oct 23 2009, 03:56 PM~15448349
> *TTT for the traffic homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

JAE BUENO
BIG MIKE
SICK ONE
EL VOLO
TWO TONZ
& 72 KUTTY!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AND DONT FORGET RICHIE 59 IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY INFORMATION ON THE SHOW CONTACT ME AT (909)843-4559 ALL VENDORS MUST BE PRE REGED. ALL VENDORS WILL HAVE AN ASSIGNED SPOT. NO ONE ELSE IS AUTHORIZED TO MAKE ANY DESCISIONS, YOU WILL BE GIVEN A CONTRACT. THANK YOU


----------



## JROCK

> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> IT"S OFFICIAL!
> 
> IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES JUST ADDED A FEW MORE RIDES TO THE LINE UP!
> 
> Tipsy 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

JAE BUENO
BIG MIKE
THE SICK
EL VOLO
RICHIE 59
TWO TONZ
& 72 KUTTY!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## '83 caddy

Imaginations cc Chicago will be there uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Oct 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15451509
> *Imaginations cc Chicago will be there  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15451320
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Great Job, Mark keep it in order!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

WELCOME OUT OF STATE RIDER PARTICIPANTS FROM:

NEVEDA 
ARIZONA
COLORADO
CHICAGO
& MEXICO! :yes: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 07:54 PM~15440166
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 09:03 PM~15450884
> *PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> JAE BUENO
> BIG MIKE
> SICK ONE
> EL VOLO
> TWO TONZ
> & 72 KUTTY!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 23 2009, 11:07 PM~15451934
> *:nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 12:07 AM~15451934
> *:nosad:
> *


 :uh: :0 WOOPS. EXCUSE ME STILL RAPPIN FOR RUSHING.  

PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

JAE BUENO
BIG MIKE
EL VOLO
RICHIE 59
TWO TONZ
& 72 KUTTY!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 11:12 PM~15451972
> *:uh: :0  WOOPS. EXCUSE ME STILL RAPPIN FOR RUSHING.
> 
> PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> JAE BUENO
> BIG MIKE
> THE SICK
> EL VOLO
> RICHIE 59
> TWO TONZ
> & 72 KUTTY!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


  ill be at san d


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 12:14 AM~15451990
> * ill be at san d
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD. MAYBE NEXT YEAR. :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 11:17 PM~15452007
> *IT'S ALL GOOD. MAYBE NEXT YEAR.  :wave:
> *


most def ill be there next year :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 23 2009, 11:14 PM~15451990
> * ill be at san d
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15452017
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 24 2009, 12:19 AM~15452016
> *most def ill be there next year  :cheesy:  :h5:
> *


TTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## MR.INC

TTT TO DA TRAFFIC SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 23 2009, 11:45 PM~15452181
> *TTT TO DA TRAFFIC SHOW
> *


  WUTS CRACKIN GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE'S WHAT TO EXPECT ON THE 8TH FROM PHOTOGRAPHER BIG MIKE! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

PICS BY DREAM ON! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## ez64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15452057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...........gt...ttt


----------



## JROCK




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

IM LOVIN' IT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MONEY GREEN
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15451320
> *AND DONT FORGET RICHIE 59 IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY INFORMATION ON THE SHOW CONTACT ME AT (909)843-4559 ALL VENDORS MUST BE PRE REGED. ALL VENDORS WILL HAVE AN ASSIGNED SPOT. NO ONE ELSE IS AUTHORIZED TO MAKE ANY DESCISIONS, YOU WILL BE GIVEN A CONTRACT. THANK YOU
> *


See you there Mark . :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

:biggrin: NEU EXPOSURE C.C :biggrin: 

HAD A BADASS TIME LAST YEAR!!!
YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 10:03 PM~15450884
> *PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> JAE BUENO
> BIG MIKE
> SICK ONE
> EL VOLO
> TWO TONZ
> & 72 KUTTY!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


You are forgetting somebody


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*tTt!!!*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 24 2009, 04:13 PM~15455471
> *You are forgetting somebody
> *


 :biggrin: MR. TORO HOW CAN I FORGET! MR. IMPALA MAGAZINE HIMSELF! I GOT YOU MY BROTHA! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

PHOTOGRAPHER LINE UP! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

JAE BUENO
BIG MIKE
EL VOLO
RICHIE 59
TORO
TWO TONZ
& 72 KUTTY!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 01:02 PM~15447169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA
> BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


*BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA* Will be there Celebrating our *33rd Year Anniversary *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Oct 25 2009, 03:43 AM~15459201
> *BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA Will be there Celebrating our 33rd Year Anniversary :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR 33rd. ANNIVERSARY! AND WELCOME BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 25 2009, 09:31 AM~15460191
> *CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR 33rd. ANNIVERSARY! AND WELCOME BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB!  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


CONGRATS BROWN PERSUASION ON YOUR 33RD ANNIVERSARY,SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15452057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970

go to sleep money :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

CHECK THIS OUT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 49Merc

man this show is going to be bigggg 
T
T
*T
R
A
F
F
I
C*
:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 21 2009, 10:37 AM~15422553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 24 2009, 03:13 PM~15455471
> *You are forgetting somebody
> *


HEY JESSE YOU KNOW WE TALKED IN BAKERS I HAD PUT YOU ON THERE IF YOU LOOK IN THE FRONT PAGES PLUS YOU GUYS ARE ON THE FLYER BRO SEE YOU NOV. 8


----------



## JROCK




----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2009, 01:20 PM~15435576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 25 2009, 08:10 PM~15463929
> *CHECK THIS OUT!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15420130
> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


----------



## GABINO

> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND 3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *


----------



## Johnny562

Uniques L.A, O.C, and I.E will be in the house!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 26 2009, 08:50 AM~15467967
> *Uniques L.A, O.C, and I.E will be in the house!!!
> 
> *



:0  :cheesy: hno: :biggrin: WELCOME UNIQUE! :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnyc626

THANKS TRAFFIC FAMILIA FOR COMING OUT YESTERDAY ,BIG!!!MUCH LOVE , WE ALSO HAVE MAID YOUR SHOW MANDATORY FOR THE SECOND YEAR ....MAYBE WE ARE STARTING A TREND! :biggrin: :dunno: :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS NOV. 8TH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OLDIES S.G.V.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 26 2009, 12:14 PM~15470066
> *THANKS TRAFFIC FAMILIA FOR COMING OUT YESTERDAY ,BIG!!!MUCH LOVE , WE ALSO HAVE MAID YOUR SHOW MANDATORY FOR THE SECOND YEAR ....MAYBE WE ARE STARTING A TREND! :biggrin:  :dunno:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS NOV. 8TH. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  OLDIES S.G.V.
> *




THANKS OLDIES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TOO SEE YOU GUYS NOV.8 :cheesy:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2009, 12:18 PM~15470098
> *THANKS OLDIES MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TOO SEE YOU GUYS NOV.8 :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 26 2009, 07:50 AM~15467967
> *TTT</span>
> *


HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN


----------



## ogloko

Thee Artistics Car and Bike Club will be in da HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Oct 26 2009, 04:57 PM~15472961
> *Thee Artistics Car and Bike Club will be in da HOUSE!!!!!
> *


Thanks for your support THEE ARTISTICS C.C AND B.C. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We will be there @ 4:00 a.m. We ask that nobody lines up till we show up. Please have exact change so that we may move you in faster. Cars and trucks are $25 motorcycles bikes, and pedal cars are $10. We thank you so much for your support. Vendor spaces are still available but need to be filled by next week. if you have any questions call mark. (909)843-4559 P.S. i will have a map set up next week. Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## johnnys121

:biggrin:


----------



## aztec1

AZTEC IMAGE C.C BAKERSFIELD CHECKING WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

ontario classics will be there mandatory once again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by aztec1+Oct 26 2009, 09:06 PM~15476618-->
> 
> 
> 
> AZTEC IMAGE C.C  BAKERSFIELD CHECKING WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS, YOU GUYS ARE COOL GENTE, IT WAS COOL TALKING OUT IN BAKERSFIELD
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Oct 26 2009, 09:13 PM~15476717
> *ontario classics will be there mandatory once again. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  GRACIAS *ONTARIO CLASSICS* :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
ALTERED ONES CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## Ruthie Skye

Almost time....!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

almost time!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 27 2009, 09:05 AM~15480245
> *almost time!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 09:07 AM~15480260
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 27 2009, 09:08 AM~15480266
> *:yes:  hno:  hno:
> *


YEP YEP WE DONT WANT TO DISAPOINT ANYONE :biggrin: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## chingon68mex

sorry for the stupid question, but I don't wanna go back and read 66 pages,,

this is an indoor and outdoor show??, or just indoor, or just outdoor?? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 27 2009, 10:23 AM~15480908
> *sorry for the stupid question, but I don't wanna go back and read 66 pages,,
> 
> this is an indoor and outdoor show??, or just indoor, or just outdoor?? :biggrin:
> *


*ALL OUTDOOR with plenty to do for all ages *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 27 2009, 10:05 AM~15480245
> *almost time!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RITE RUTHIE! ALL THE G'z WILL BE THERE! :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TALKED TO ALFONSO TODAY AND CONFERMED HE WILL BE DOING HIS THING WITH THE GIRLS THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE HE WILL BE GIVING POSTERS AND AUTOGRAPHS AND PICTURES WITH THE GIRLS BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH. THANKS BARRIO GIRLS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2009, 11:46 AM~15481682
> *THAT'S RITE RUTHIE! ALL THE G'z WILL BE THERE!  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm afraind of "G'z" :uh:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA see you there with that fine ass bike homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Just spoke to the representative from Hooters. The Hooter girls will be present at the show November 8th, 2009. Thanks Hooters for your support.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We are proud to announce that Black Angus will be sponsoring some gift certificates for the show. Thanks alot Black Angus for your support.


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 04:05 PM~15484029
> *We are proud to announce that Black Angus will be sponsoring some gift certificates for the show. Thanks alot Black Angus for your support.
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 03:59 PM~15483938
> *We are proud to announce that Black Angus will be sponsoring some gift certificates for the show. Thanks alot Black Angus for your support.
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 04:59 PM~15483938
> *Just spoke to the representative from Hooters. The Hooter girls will be present at the show November 8th, 2009. Thanks Hooters for your support.
> *


 :uh: :0 HOOTERS!  HOOTERS!  HOOTERS!  HOOTERS!  HOOTERS!  HOOTERS! :worship: HOOTERS! :worship: HOOTERS! :worship: HOOTERS! :thumbsup: HOOTERS! :h5: HOOTERS! :thumbsup: HOOTERS! uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 05:05 PM~15484029
> *We are proud to announce that Black Angus will be sponsoring some gift certificates for the show. Thanks alot Black Angus for your support.
> *


2 THA TOP!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 27 2009, 03:35 PM~15483097
> *I'm afraind of "G'z" :uh:
> *


  DON'T WORRY RUTHIE. THERE TAMABLE.  uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 03:31 PM~15483059
> *TALKED TO ALFONSO TODAY AND CONFERMED HE WILL BE DOING HIS THING WITH THE GIRLS THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE HE WILL BE GIVING POSTERS AND AUTOGRAPHS AND PICTURES WITH THE GIRLS BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH. THANKS BARRIO GIRLS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> Way to go Mark!! On getting the Hooter Girls and all the new sponsors for Traffic. Get down, Brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b]


----------



## cherry 64

> Way to go Mark!! On getting the Hooter Girls and all the new sponsors for Traffic. Get down, Brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> X2 WAY TO GO MARK,WHAT UP LOUIE
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15485857
> *:uh:  :0  HOOTERS!    HOOTERS!   HOOTERS!   HOOTERS!   HOOTERS!  HOOTERS!  :worship:  HOOTERS! :worship: HOOTERS! :worship: HOOTERS! :thumbsup:  HOOTERS! :h5: HOOTERS!  :thumbsup: HOOTERS!  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

I like the way you think JROCK!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We also got sponsored by El Torito, We would like to thank them for the family of 4 dinner.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Also Chevys, A dinner for 2 adults and 2 kids X2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Also Fusions Bar & Grill, D&B will be getting back with me, Game works and i will be working on a lot more. I want the raffle to be the shit. Traffic aims to please all.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Also BJ's, Famous Daves, and Edwards Theatre looking to do something too.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

HELL YEA HOOTERS AND BARRIO GIRLS OH DAM! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Oct 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15486301
> *HELL YEA HOOTERS AND BARRIO GIRLS OH DAM!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


I know mmmmmmm


----------



## bigrayman

I WAS ASK IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO LET US BRING IN ICECHEST ????????????   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 27 2009, 07:26 PM~15486402
> *I WAS ASK IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO LET US BRING IN ICECHEST ????????????     :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yes but no beer. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We have a beer garden


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

72 kutty, FIREMAN63, LOUIE A 62, JRSLOLO65
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz

is this an Indoor or Outdoor show?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 07:39 PM~15486567
> *is this an Indoor or Outdoor show?
> *


IT'S OUTDOOR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We will also be raffling off a storage unit form Planet Storage in Rancho Cucamonga. 1 is 10X24 and the other is 10X10. there will be 2 winners for 3 months rent.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Oct 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15486301
> *HELL YEA HOOTERS AND BARRIO GIRLS OH DAM!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 08:38 PM~15487365
> *We will also be raffling off a storage unit form Planet Storage in Rancho Cucamonga. 1 is 10X24 and the other is 10X10. there will be 2 winners for 3 months rent.
> *


I WONDER IF MY CAR WOULD FIT... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 27 2009, 08:39 PM~15487385
> *I WONDER IF MY CAR WOULD FIT... :biggrin:
> *


The 10X10 you will have to cut your car in half Sal. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15487413
> *The 10X10 you will have to cut your car in half Sal.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO SHOULD I STORE THE FRONT OR REAR.. :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15487504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE
> *


COOL THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SEE YOU THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15487521
> *SO SHOULD I STORE THE FRONT OR REAR.. :dunno:
> *


HOPE LUCK IS WITH YOU AND YOU WIN THE 10X24 :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 08:52 PM~15487546
> *HOPE LUCK IS WITH YOU AND YOU WIN THE 10X24 :wave:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS HOPING YOU SAID THAT BRO.. :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2009, 07:59 PM~14532487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> last year in Upland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i admit, i am a HUGE raider hater, but that is the baddest raider ride i've seen so far.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15487659
> *i admit, i am a HUGE raider hater, but that is the baddest raider ride i've seen so far.
> *


COME ON BRO COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15487659
> *i admit, i am a HUGE raider hater, but that is the baddest raider ride i've seen so far.
> *


THAT'S JESSE HE'LL BE AT OUR SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR. I THINK HE'S THE LEADER OF THE COCHINOS FROM UP NORTH


----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 27 2009, 08:00 PM~15487675
> *COME ON BRO COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE.. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: there's enough of my cousins and uncles on the "dark side" :biggrin:

sad to say, i won't be able to show my bike. my other baby will be popping out on the 3rd, so $ will be EXTREMELY TIGHT. but i since admission is free for spectators AND the fact i live on haven/60 freeway, i will stop by to take lots of pics!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15487704
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: there's enough of my cousins and uncles on the "dark side"  :biggrin:
> 
> sad to say, i won't be able to show my bike. my other baby will be popping out on the 3rd, so $ will be EXTREMELY TIGHT. but i since admission is free for spectators AND the fact i live on haven/60 freeway, i will stop by to take lots of pics!!
> *


COOL TAKE LOTS OF PICS THAT'S PROOF IT HAPPENED. SEE YOU THERE AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY  :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 09:07 PM~15487780
> *COOL TAKE LOTS OF PICS THAT'S PROOF IT HAPPENED. SEE YOU THERE AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY   :wave:
> *


A NEW ADDITION TO THE RAIDER NATION..CONGRADS BROTHER, HOPE TO RUN INTO YOU THERE.


----------



## sp00kyi3

my car going to paint ill be cumin to traffic wett!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Oct 27 2009, 09:15 PM~15487882
> *my car going to paint ill be cumin to traffic wett!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S COOL THERE'S NOTHING LIKE A WET PAINT JOB SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 09:01 PM~15487682
> *THAT'S JESSE HE'LL BE AT OUR SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR. I THINK HE'S THE LEADER OF THE COCHINOS FROM UP NORTH
> *


he also has this


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 27 2009, 08:04 PM~15486118
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I like the way you think JROCK!!!
> *


 :0 

 


 


:cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

cant wait for this show :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2009, 09:39 PM~15488212
> *cant wait for this show  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRAFFIC HOPES TO MAKE IT VERY COMFORTABLE BIG MIKE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 04:59 PM~15483938
> *Just spoke to the representative from Hooters. The Hooter girls will be present at the show November 8th, 2009. Thanks Hooters for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW MARK WON'T LET US DOWN! :biggrin: TTT MARK! 

OH YEAH! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15488253
> *I KNEW MARK WON'T LET US DOWN!  :biggrin: TTT MARK!
> 
> OH YEAH!  :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS! :0 HOOTERS!
> *


HELL YEA ITS MY PASSION ORGANIZING THIS SHOW. GOTTA KEEP MY PEEPS ENTERTAINED.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 10:53 PM~15488392
> *HELL YEA  ITS MY PASSION ORGANIZING THIS SHOW. GOTTA KEEP MY PEEPS ENTERTAINED.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :h5: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 08:53 PM~15488392
> *HELL YEA  ITS MY PASSION ORGANIZING THIS SHOW. GOTTA KEEP MY EYES ENTERTAINED.
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 27 2009, 08:12 PM~15487844
> *A NEW ADDITION TO THE RAIDER NATION..CONGRADS BROTHER, HOPE TO RUN INTO YOU THERE.
> *


 :roflmao: you're too much bro!!! and thanks. i see you at the shows/cruise nights in the area. if i see you i'll be sure to say "what's up". you're the one with the goldish monte, right?


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15488753
> *:roflmao: you're too much bro!!! and thanks. i see you at the shows/cruise nights in the area. if i see you i'll be sure to say "what's up". you're the one with the goldish monte, right?
> *


YEAH BRO THE GOLD ONE, BUT ITS GETTING A FACE LIFT. I'M GOING SNOW WHITE WITH GOLD FLAKE AND GOLD LEAF...HOPEFULLY ITS DONE BY TRAFFICS SHOW, BUT I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WITH OR WITHOUT A RIDE. SEE YOU THEN


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Ruthie Skye

Just bought my ticket. Game time!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 28 2009, 07:40 AM~15490891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 03:59 PM~15483938
> *Just spoke to the representative from Hooters. The Hooter girls will be present at the show November 8th, 2009. Thanks Hooters for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 09:53 PM~15488392
> *HELL YEA  ITS MY PASSION ORGANIZING THIS SHOW. GOTTA KEEP MY PEEPS ENTERTAINED.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbs :biggrin: up: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FUDRUCKERS WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING US THEY GAVE US 10 MEALS TO RAFFEL OFF WE'LL SPLIT THEM IN HALF.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GALAXY WIREWHEELS WILL BE SPONSORING US THANKS ALOT GUS HE DONATED A 13IN SET OF WIRE WHEELS FOR RAFFEL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CITIZENS BUISNESS BANK ARENA DONATED TWO SETS OF FOUR FAMILY PASSES TO DISNEY ON ICE.FOR THE RAFFEL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CFR PERFORMANCE DONATED A STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER AND HORN COVER AND OTHER MERCHENDISE TO GIVE AWAY THANKS ALOT HARRY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DENNYS WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING US


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE AT THE SHOW FROM 12-2 P.M. THEY ALSO GAVE US A PARTY OF 9 WING PARTY FOR OUR RAFFEL AND IF YOU ARE IN TOWN SATURDAY OR SUNDAY STOP BY HOOTERS AND MENTION YOU WERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW AND YOU WILL RECIEVE A 10% DISCOUNT OFF FOOD AND MERCHANDISE. NO BEER DISCOUNT SORRY
THANKS A LOT KRISTY. FROM TRAFFIC.</span>


----------



## JROCK

:0 EEW WEE MARK! U WEARING ME OUT AND THE SHOW AIN'T EVEN STARTED YET! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2009, 03:16 PM~15494861
> *THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE AT THE SHOW FROM 12-2 P.M. THEY ALSO GAVE US A PARTY OF 9 WING PARTY FOR OUR RAFFEL AND IF YOU ARE IN TOWN SATURDAY OR SUNDAY STOP BY HOOTERS AND MENTION YOU WERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW AND YOU WILL RECIEVE A 10% DISCOUNT OFF FOOD AND MERCHANDISE. NO BEER DISCOUNT SORRY
> THANKS A LOT KRISTY. FROM TRAFFIC.
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour




----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 27 2009, 02:35 PM~15483097
> *I'm afraind of "G'z" :uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hxSKJCD_hY


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 28 2009, 09:01 AM~15491037
> *Just bought my ticket. Game time!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALL FOOD VENDORS ARE SOLD OUT. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2009, 09:25 PM~15464119
> *HEY JESSE YOU KNOW WE TALKED IN BAKERS I HAD PUT YOU ON THERE IF YOU LOOK IN THE FRONT PAGES PLUS YOU GUYS ARE ON THE FLYER BRO SEE YOU NOV. 8
> *


I'm just messing with JROCK and his photographer's list.....what's up Mark...it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield....been awhile since I've been to a show...getting stronger every day bro....I told you the TRAFFIC show is MY supershow this year.....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 08:07 PM~15486159
> *We also got sponsored by El Torito, We would like to thank them for the family of 4 dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 28 2009, 09:45 PM~15499508
> *I'm just messing with JROCK and his photographer's list.....what's up Mark...it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield....been awhile since I've been to a show...getting stronger every day bro....I told you the TRAFFIC show is MY supershow this year.....
> *


THANKS TORO SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## PINKY

WHAT UP MR MARK?MANIACOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 28 2009, 10:20 PM~15499906
> *WHAT UP MR MARK?MANIACOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MANIACOS ROLLED IN DEEP LAST YEAR, THE CAR WITH THE CHROME FRAME IS OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 28 2009, 10:20 PM~15499906
> *WHAT UP MR MARK?MANIACOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL PINKY THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT MANIACOS SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nicolezhu85

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

OHANA SO CAL WILL BE DOING IT OLD SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2009, 06:13 PM~15473142
> *We will be there @ 4:00 a.m. We ask that nobody lines up till we show up. Please have exact change so that we may move you in faster. Cars and trucks are $25 motorcycles bikes, and pedal cars are $10. We thank you so much for your support. Vendor spaces are still available but need to be filled by next week. if you have any questions call mark. (909)843-4559 P.S. i will have a map set up next week. Thank you from TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 28 2009, 08:45 PM~15499508
> *I'm just messing with JROCK and his photographer's list.....what's up Mark...it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield....been awhile since I've been to a show...getting stronger every day bro....I told you the TRAFFIC show is MY supershow this year.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

:thumbsup: uffin: :h5: :worship:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

THE TOGETHER FAMILIA WILL BE THERE WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 02:31 PM~15483059
> *TALKED TO ALFONSO TODAY AND CONFERMED HE WILL BE DOING HIS THING WITH THE GIRLS THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE HE WILL BE GIVING POSTERS AND AUTOGRAPHS AND PICTURES WITH THE GIRLS BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH. THANKS BARRIO GIRLS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm what do i take? my car or my bike? dammm :twak: :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK TEQUILA HOPPERS FOR THEIR DONATION OF 2 $100 GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR OUR RAFFLE. THE TEQUILA GIRLS WILL BE PASSING THROUGH FROM 10-2 GIVING COUPONS AND MERCHANDISE. I WILL BE POSTING A PICTURE. GONNA GO TONIGHT AND GET IT. THANKS ROBERT (OWNER OF TEQUILA HOPPERS) 











http://www.tequilahoppers.com/


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TGI FRIDAYS WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING US, THE ONE OFF THE 10 FWY AND HAVEN AND ALSO THE ONE IN VICTORIA GARDENS. MENTION THAT YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW THE WEEKEND OF THE SHOW AND YOU WILL RECIEVE 10% OFF YOUR BILL. THEY ALSO GAVE US 500 APPETIZER CARDS THAT WE WILL BE STAPLING TO YOUR REGISTRATION CARD. THANKS GEORGE (GM OF BOTH LOCATIONS)


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM ALCALA. HE IS DONATING 4 $50 GIFT CARDS TO OLIVE GARDEN OR RED LOBSTER. GOOD JOB SAM.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 29 2009, 05:24 PM~15506950
> *dammmmm what do i take? my car or my bike? dammm  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


MIGHT AS WELL TAKE BOTH. :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## themadmexican

What's the contact phone number? The # on page 1 is disconnected :dunno:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2009, 06:19 PM~15508128
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM ALCALA. HE IS DONATING 4 $50 GIFT CARDS TO OLIVE GARDEN OR RED LOBSTER. GOOD JOB SAM.
> *



BIG THANKS!!! :thumbsup: 
GREAT SUPPORT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

Nevermind. Found it.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

just got off the phone with the hotel :biggrin: my room is booked see you there TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 AM~15502746
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 02:31 PM~15483059
> *There is a God! :worship: :worship:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Oct 29 2009, 07:47 PM~15509112
> *Nevermind. Found it.
> *


See you on November 8th Homie. Thanks for your support La Gente


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:56 PM~15505996
> *Cool we are looking forward to seeing all the homies from TOGETHER FAMILIA there. Once again thanks for your support. </span>*


----------



## JROCK

SO MUCH GOOD ANNOUNCEMENTS MY HEAD IS SPINNING! :around: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15509964
> *There is a God! :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :angel: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUTBACK STEAKHOUSE HAS DONATED A $45 GIFT CERTIFICATE AND 65 ONION BLOSSOM CARDS, ON THE HOUSE. THANKS BRIAN (MANAGER).


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 10:20 PM~14566772
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TIO'S RESAURANT HAS DONATED A $35 GIFT CERTIFICATE. THANKS TIO'S FOR YOUR SUPPORT THEY ARE LOCATED IN ALTA LOMA NOT TOO FAR FROM THE SHOW. THEY SERVE GREAT MEXICAN FOOD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOMERS HAS ALSO DONATED 2 PASSES GOOD FOR 4 PEOPLE FOR 1 ROUND OF MINIATURE GOLF THANKS DAWN


----------



## ontarioclassics64

sup Mark my son is on cloud 9 right now thnx :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALL VENDOR SPACES ARE ALL FILLED. OUR AIM IS TO MAKE THIS SHOW RUN AS SMOOTH AS POSSIBLE. THERE WILL BE NO SAME DAY ENTRY FOR VENDORS MUST SHOW THEIR CONTRACT TO GET IN.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ontarioclassics64_@Oct 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15510924
> *sup Mark my son is on cloud 9 right now thnx :biggrin:
> *


HEY ANYTHING FOR THE LIL PRIMO. WERE GONNA HOOK IT UP.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 29 2009, 08:56 PM~15509964
> *Thanks Alfonso for bringing these cuties. *


----------



## groovin ruben

Glad to see all these business supporting this event . I hope people would stop by these business and tell them thanks . i will :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Oct 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15511535
> *Glad to see all these business supporting this event . I hope people would stop by these business and tell them thanks .  i will  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL SAID RUBEN THANKS


----------



## del toro

LIMITED C.C :yessad:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 24 2009, 01:30 AM~15452090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## King61

:h5:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2009, 11:53 PM~15488392
> *HELL YEA  ITS MY PASSION ORGANIZING THIS SHOW. GOTTA KEEP MY PEEPS ENTERTAINED. </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>your doing one hell of a job homie


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 08:13 AM~15513193
> *your doing on hell of a job homie
> *


X1964


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OFF TO GO GET MORE SPONSORS LETS SEE WHAT WE COME UP WITH FOR THE RAFFEL. WE'LL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED.  :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LIMITED C.C. :yes: :yes:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2009, 09:35 PM~15510455
> *See you on November 8th Homie. Thanks for your support La Gente
> *


:thumbsup: we will be there.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Oct 30 2009, 02:13 AM~15512043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIMITED C.C :yessad:
> *




:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELCOME LIMITED! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC

TTT hno: hno:


----------



## Chemo's 84

hey whats up Mark what kind of spomsors do u need? maybe i can give u a hand? i do moving service on weekends with my bobtail truck?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BJs has donated 2 $20 gift certificates and a stack of free kid dinners. Thanks alot Karen (manager of BJs) for your support.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2009, 03:29 PM~15495027
> *Dennys has also gave us a stack of 6 free pancake puppies. We will be giving them with the registration while supplies last. Thanks Mason(manager of Dennys). *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Oct 30 2009, 05:14 PM~15517225
> *hey whats up Mark what kind of spomsors do u need? maybe i can give u a hand? i do moving service on weekends with my bobtail truck?
> *


Whatever you can do Chemo, It will be greatly appreciated. Good looking out


----------



## BOOGIE 83

hey mark all i wana say is that ur doing a hell of a job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Oct 30 2009, 08:10 PM~15518524
> *hey mark all i wana say is that ur doing a hell of a job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Oct 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15518524
> *hey mark all i wana say is that ur doing a hell of a job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AGREED 2 THA FULLEST. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ontarioclassics64

ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C. will also b there :biggrin:


----------



## ontarioclassics64




----------



## CharkBait

It's gonna be of the chain. Trying to finish up all my fiberglass in my truck.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Oct 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15519330
> *It's gonna be of the chain. Trying to finish up all my fiberglass in my truck.
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

hey Mark, which entrance are you gonna line the cars up at?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Oct 30 2009, 09:54 PM~15519348
> *hey Mark, which entrance are you gonna line the cars up at?
> *


i'm gonna be posting a layout by tuesday


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ontarioclassics64_@Oct 30 2009, 09:39 PM~15519227
> *
> ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C. will also b there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the support ontario classics  :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67

gonna try to be there with a couple rides hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL

one more week to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Oct 30 2009, 11:00 PM~15519861
> *one more week to go  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











for the show


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Oct 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15518524
> *hey mark all i wana say is that ur doing a hell of a job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## King61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: King61!, JROCK, TRAFFIC 58


:wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 31 2009, 01:25 AM~15520314
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: King61!, JROCK, TRAFFIC 58
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK




----------



## King61

:wow: :wow:


----------



## JROCK

DESERT DREAMS GETTING READY! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
ALTERED ONES CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

I'LL BE READY!


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Mark , weather looks like its gona be nice next sunday


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

vendors if you do not have a contract do not bother showing up you will not be allowed in do not take promises from anyone all vendors have their assigned area


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2009, 09:43 AM~15521844
> *vendors if you do not have a contract do not bother showing up you will not be allowed in do not take promises from anyone all vendors have their assigned area
> *




  :biggrin: 

see u guys there


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVE NUNEZ FOR GETTING MONSTER TO COME OUT TO OUR CAR SHOW. THANKS ALOT STEVE AND MONSTER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 31 2009, 01:51 AM~15520583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
> AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
> BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## MR O.G.

*COME TO HEAR GREAT BANDS AND HEAR THE BEST DJ 
VIP TICKETS GETS YOU A GOOD TABLE,1 FREE DRINK & 2 LOST MEMORIES CD's
JUST SAY "YOU WANT TO PARTY WITH DJ CHENTE" WHEN ORDERING TICKETS*
















GOOD LUCK AT YOUR CAR SHOW TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Mr 50 Chevy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 23 2009, 08:14 PM~14565555
> *tried calling you, hit me back when you get a chance
> *



EMPIRE CLASSICS R GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW WOULDNT MISS IT AT ALL I WENT TO THE ONE LAST YEAR AND THAT WAS A GOOD ONE THIS ONE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## bub916

WE'LL BE THERE 4 SURE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: CANT WAIT !!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 31 2009, 08:50 PM~15525616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'LL BE THERE 4 SURE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Mr 50 Chevy_@Oct 31 2009, 07:35 PM~15525220
> *EMPIRE CLASSICS R GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW WOULDNT MISS IT AT ALL I WENT TO THE ONE LAST YEAR AND THAT WAS A GOOD ONE THIS ONE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 21 2009, 01:07 AM~15420130
> *HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
> 30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 70'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 80'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 90'S LUXURYS  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 2000& ABOVE  STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> BOMB TRUCKS  ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> SUVS  STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
> 12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND  3RD
> 26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
> TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
> PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
> SPECIAL INTEREST
> FURTHEST DISTANCE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION $200
> BEST CAR OF SHOW    $200
> BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT  $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## bam_bam

I REMEMBER POSTING THIS  



> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 31 2009, 12:31 AM~15520345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 1 2009, 11:40 AM~15528220
> *I REMEMBER POSTING THIS
> *


AND U GOT GOOD TASTE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DJ PINKY WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARANCE AND GETTING ON THE MIC. SUNDAY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE COUNT DOWN BEGINS I WILL POST THE MAP TOMORROW.  :wave: :wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC-LAC
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2009, 08:21 PM~15531839
> *TRAFFIC-LAC
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WUSSUP MR. PRES


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2009, 07:25 PM~15531297
> *THE COUNT DOWN BEGINS I WILL POST THE MAP TOMORROW.  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chef

la gente los angeles chapter will be their


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Nov 1 2009, 07:21 PM~15531839-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC-LAC
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 1 2009, 08:43 PM~15532721
> *:wave: WUSSUP MR. PRES
> *


Looks like you guys are gonna put it down! I'm looking forward to this show.


----------



## JROCK

FOOLISH PLEASURE OF UCE LAS VEGAS CHAPTER WILL BE ON IT'S WAY! :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
ALTERED ONES CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA.
BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 
CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITY WIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
ISLANDERS CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
MEMBERS ONLY CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLE UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
PREMIER CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of LA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
NEU EXPOSURE CC
MEXICA
IMPERIALS CC
SAMURAI KING
ONE FATTBOY 909
HYNAS CLOTHING
PILOTEANDO.TV
MONEY GREEN
CLASSIC STYLE CC
ROYALS CC NV.
JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
DISTINGUISHED CC
GROUPE CC ELA
SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
L.A.'S FINEST CC
SKANLESS CC
TECHNIQUES CC
TOP DOGG
DJ MATEO
NITE OWLS CC
OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
LOWRIDER PIMPS
MARCOMAN
VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
PHOENIX CC AZ.
KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
NEXT LEVEL CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
NO LIMIT CC
10's and 20's TV
LOWRODDER
SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
LOS REYES CC
AZUSA CANYON CC
HIGH IMAGE CC
BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
ONE BAD CREATION CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
ALTERED ONES CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA.
BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  









DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN! 

POST LINK BELOW!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15533475
> *Looks like you guys are gonna put it down! I'm looking forward to this show.
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE IT WHAT IT IS. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 2 2009, 12:11 AM~15533745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
> AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
> BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA.
> BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


BROWN PERSUATION CAR CLUB IS ON THE LIST! C U THERE BROTHAS! :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 PM~15533285
> *la gente los angeles chapter  will be their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME LA GENTE L.A. CHAPTER! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2009, 09:43 AM~15521844
> *vendors if you do not have a contract do not bother showing up you will not be allowed in do not take promises from anyone all vendors have their assigned area
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 1 2009, 09:58 PM~15532909
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## del toro

WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Nov 1 2009, 11:48 PM~15534098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 30 2009, 12:22 PM~15515243
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WELCOME LIMITED!  :thumbsup:
> *


COMING BACK UP EST.1999 LIMITED C.C L.A THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*WE cannot wait to provide you all our 4th annual car show,, we ask that all have fun and enjoy yourself,,,,,,
thanks for all of you support  *


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2009, 10:40 PM~15519674
> *i'm gonna be posting a layout by tuesday
> *


HOW $$$$ FOR CARS TO GET IN THE SHOW WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN TIME?
HIT ME UP PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15534206
> *HOW $$$$ FOR CARS TO GET IN THE SHOW WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN TIME?
> HIT ME UP PLEASE :biggrin:
> *



$25 for cars move in time is 4am

No camping out,,,,,,


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 2 2009, 12:04 AM~15534236
> *$25 for cars move in time is 4am
> 
> No camping out,,,,,,
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 2 2009, 12:11 AM~15533745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
> AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
> LA GENTE CC L.A. CHAP. CA.
> BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA.
> BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK




----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

TIME FOR A LITTLE CLASSIC CHEVY COMMERCIAL BREAK.  :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 2 2009, 02:46 AM~15534840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 1 2009, 10:29 PM~15533285
> *la gente los angeles chapter  will be their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics

latino classic valle de coachella will be at the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Nov 2 2009, 09:51 AM~15536362
> *latino classic valle de coachella will be at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USCA0806?dayNum=6


----------



## 69 impala

hno: One more week guys


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2009, 11:08 AM~15537171
> *http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USCA0806?dayNum=6
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE WEATHER REPORT RUBEN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 2 2009, 11:17 AM~15537303
> *  hno:  One more week guys
> *


SUPP ANGEL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2009, 10:16 PM~15533797
> *THANKS HOMIE WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE IT WHAT IT IS. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tell Black Rob(the mexican one :biggrin: ) ROBLEDO said whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2009, 12:08 PM~15537171
> *http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USCA0806?dayNum=6
> 
> *



PERFECT WEATHER FOR THE CHICKS! I MEAN SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 11:31 AM~15537472
> *SUPP ANGEL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :wave:
> *


 :yes: Me & the family will look like this :420: that day. But it's all good because it's the TRAFFIC SHOW :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 2 2009, 01:12 PM~15537840
> *:yes:  Me & the family will look like this :420: that day. But it's all good because it's the TRAFFIC SHOW  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HEY MARK. MAYBE U CAN HIT UP VISINE AS A SPONSOR NEXT YEAR. :420: :nicoderm: :biggrin: lol! uffin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE'S A IMPALA MAGAZINE TORO PIC!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Were coming.... COUNT US IN.... PM ME DIRECTIONS JROCK.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 2 2009, 01:34 PM~15538067
> *Were coming.... COUNT US IN.... PM ME DIRECTIONS JROCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT ALEX! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 2 2009, 11:44 AM~15537609
> *PERFECT WEATHER FOR THE CHICKS! I MEAN SHOW!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

RIDERS R ON THERE WAY! IT'S GOING 2 B ON! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE SHOW WILL BE IN PARKING LOT F AND THE OVERFLOW WILL GO INTO PARKING LOT C. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL MARK AT 909 843-4559 WE THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Nov 2 2009, 03:50 PM~15539917-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Nov 2 2009, 04:19 PM~15540165
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## King61




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I HAVE A TRIVIA QUESTION. THE PRIZE IS A $50 DINNER FOR OLIVE GARDEN AND A ROUND OF MINI GOLF FOR 4 PEOPLE. ANSWER THIS QUESTION: 

"WHERE WAS THE 1ST TRAFFIC SHOW?"
WHOEVER WINS THIS MUST PUT UP THEIR RESPONSE ON THIS TOPIC 1ST 
-- MY MEMBERS DON'T QUALIFY FOR THIS ANSWER--


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15541183
> *I HAVE A TRIVIA QUESTION. THE PRIZE IS A $50 DINNER FOR OLIVE GARDEN AND A ROUND OF MINI GOLF FOR 4 PEOPLE. ANSWER THIS QUESTION:
> 
> "WHERE WAS THE 1ST TRAFFIC SHOW?"
> WHOEVER WINS THIS MUST PUT UP THEIR RESPONSE ON THIS TOPIC 1ST
> -- MY MEMBERS DON'T QUALIFY FOR THIS ANSWER--
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 2 2009, 06:14 PM~15541408
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: IS THAT A GOOD QUESTION MEMO :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 06:16 PM~15541442
> *:thumbsup: IS THAT A GOOD QUESTION MEMO  :wave:
> *


 :yes: YEAH IT IS MARK


----------



## issie

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14531053
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> SOW LOWS CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## issie

> _Originally posted by issie_@Nov 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15541835
> *
> *


ISSIE THE BORICUA WILL BE THERE WITH HIS 81 EL CO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by issie_@Nov 2 2009, 06:51 PM~15541869
> *ISSIE THE BORICUA WILL BE THERE WITH HIS 81 EL CO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15541183
> *I HAVE A TRIVIA QUESTION. THE PRIZE IS A $50 DINNER FOR OLIVE GARDEN AND A ROUND OF MINI GOLF FOR 4 PEOPLE. ANSWER THIS QUESTION:
> 
> "WHERE WAS THE 1ST TRAFFIC SHOW?"
> WHOEVER WINS THIS MUST PUT UP THEIR RESPONSE ON THIS TOPIC 1ST
> -- MY MEMBERS DON'T QUALIFY FOR THIS ANSWER--
> *



CAN ANYBODY ANSWER THIS QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

RACHO CUCAMONGA


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 2 2009, 07:01 PM~15541960
> *RACHO CUCAMONGA
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MalibuLou

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 04:58 PM~15541183
> *I HAVE A TRIVIA QUESTION. THE PRIZE IS A $50 DINNER FOR OLIVE GARDEN AND A ROUND OF MINI GOLF FOR 4 PEOPLE. ANSWER THIS QUESTION:
> 
> "WHERE WAS THE 1ST TRAFFIC SHOW?"
> WHOEVER WINS THIS MUST PUT UP THEIR RESPONSE ON THIS TOPIC 1ST
> -- MY MEMBERS DON'T QUALIFY FOR THIS ANSWER--
> *



POMONA? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 2 2009, 07:02 PM~15541970
> *POMONA? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## bigrayman

ALTA LOMA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15541995
> *ALTA LOMA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15541995
> *ALTA LOMA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: CONGRATULATIONS RAY  :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR FIRST CAR SHOW WE HAD IN ALTA LOMA 150 CARS THAT DAY.


----------



## Thriller

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 04:19 PM~15540170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHOW WILL BE IN PARKING LOT F AND THE OVERFLOW WILL GO INTO PARKING LOT C. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL MARK  AT 909 843-4559 WE THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *


Where do the spectators park?


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 2 2009, 12:04 AM~15534236
> *$25 for cars move in time is 4am
> 
> No camping out,,,,,,
> *


THANKS FOR INFO HOMIE LIMITED C.C L.A
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## d1ulove2h8

how early is to early then if theres no camping out?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 08:36 PM~15543212
> *how early is to early then if theres no camping out?
> *


WE'RE LETTING PEOPLE IN AT 4:00 AM


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15543289
> *WE'RE LETTING PEOPLE IN AT 4:00 AM
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

One more trivia question for the prize of a $50 gift certificate to Olive Garden and a 1 round mini golf for 4 people at Boomers:
-- my members are not elligable -- 

"where was our 2nd annual show and who won best of show and what club is he from?" 

Ray from Ohana can't play anymore you can only win one time


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ok i know i was in downtown upland but wasnt the car from imperials?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:02 PM~15543567
> *ok i know i was in downtown upland but wasnt the car from imperials?
> *


Upland is right. but the other is wrong.


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 07:07 PM~15542038
> *  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: CONGRATULATIONS RAY   :wave:
> *


Ray my good friend so when are we going to dinner :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

Upland & it was oldies


----------



## King61

I'M READY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15543787
> *Upland & it was oldies
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15543790
> *I'M READY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man give us a hint mark. was it da elite monte?


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wait a minute i dont think there was a best of ur 2nd annual was there?


----------



## 69 impala

:banghead: :twak:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:24 PM~15543835
> *man give us a hint mark. was it da elite monte?
> *


Whats is his name Victor?


----------



## G-house74

I KNOW WHERE IT WAS WAS NOT THERE FOR THE AWARDS


----------



## d1ulove2h8

roland


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15543905
> *roland
> *



congratulations victor how did you get the answer


----------



## d1ulove2h8

i remembered it was like his first or second time out after finishing the car. one og my homies told me bout it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15543955
> *i remembered it was like his first or second time out after finishing the car. one og my homies told me bout it.
> *


HEY VIC WHEN WE HITTING OLIVE GARDEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA. CONGRATS TO RAY, AND VICTOR. TOMORROW I WILL FIND ANOTHER SPONSOR FOR OUR THIRD CAR SHOW TRIVIA. STAY TUNED. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 09:36 PM~15543991
> *THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA. CONGRATS TO RAY, AND VICTOR. TOMORROW I WILL FIND ANOTHER SPONSOR FOR OUR THIRD CAR SHOW TRIVIA. STAY TUNED. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol everything ur about to read sal is comin from fabs. she said "back off punk ass" lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

p.s. wifey said thank you to Mark and Traffic car club for da prize. i already got jacked


----------



## gmorg

Do I have to pre reg or can I reg at the door


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 2 2009, 09:41 PM~15544063
> *Do I have to pre reg or can I reg at the door
> *


JUST SHOW UP AT 4:00 AM THERE'S NO PRE REG. THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15544037
> *lol everything ur about to read sal is comin from fabs. she said "back off punk ass" lol
> *


 :0 WOW THAT LIKE FABS...I NEVER SAID HE HAD TO COVER ME :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:41 PM~15544062
> *p.s. wifey said thank you to Mark and Traffic car club for da prize. i already got jacked
> *


THANK SAM ALCALA FOR THE OLIVE GARDENS. HE DONATED THEM TO THE CLUB


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 09:41 PM~15544062
> *p.s. wifey said thank you to Mark and Traffic car club for da prize. i already got jacked
> *


 :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR 2ND ANNUAL SHOW WE HAD ABOUT 400 CARS. I WILL HAVE A GOOD TRIVIA FOR TOMORROW. STAY TUNED JUST SOMETHING TRAFFIC IS DOING TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL. FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82

danm i just missed the trivia. Ray lets split the prize. :biggrin: whats up Traffic. this ones gonna be big :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Very Irresistible

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15544161
> *:banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: any chance i can get my husband alone is all mine.. stay away from my gift card .. lmao j/k


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 PM~15544521
> *:buttkick:  any chance i can get my husband alone is all mine.. stay away from my gift card .. lmao j/k
> *


WELCOME TO LIL GIRL... :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I was at the 3rd show ask away :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's a pic of traffic members at our first annual car show in alta loma sponsored by los monitos


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 09:46 PM~15544117
> *JUST SHOW UP AT 4:00 AM THERE'S NO PRE REG. THANKS HOMIE
> *


how long are the lines at that time? and can we take bring like water bottles and shit like that?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 2 2009, 11:09 PM~15545252
> *how long are the lines at that time? and can we take bring like water bottles and shit like that?
> *


they maybe long yes just no beer


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 07:18 PM~15542194
> *OUR FIRST CAR SHOW WE HAD IN ALTA LOMA 150 CARS THAT DAY.
> *


WHAT'S THE LATEST CARS CAN ROLL? IN JUST WONDERING! THANK'S
:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Nov 2 2009, 11:21 PM~15545377
> *WHAT'S THE LATEST CARS CAN ROLL? IN JUST WONDERING! THANK'S
> :thumbsup:
> *


no later than 10:00 and if they roll up after ten they still have to pay but will not get judged


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 11:16 PM~15545332
> *they maybe long yes just no beer
> *


koo. thanks.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 2 2009, 11:29 PM~15545474
> *koo. thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 11:35 PM~15545521
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MY BROTHER HOWS IT GOING BUSSSSSSSSSSSY :biggrin: I BET.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THIS IS A PICTURE OF THE MEMBERS AT OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 2 2009, 11:39 PM~15545544
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHER HOWS IT GOING BUSSSSSSSSSSSY :biggrin: I BET.
> *


CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU COME DOWN LAST YEAR WE DID'NT GET A CHANCE TO TAKE A GROUP PICTURE. WE DID'NT HAVE ENOUGH MAN POWER BUT THIS YEAR IT'S ON JUST REMEMBER 12:00 O'CLOCK GROUP SHOT WE HAVE TO STOP WHATEVER WERE DOING AND DO THIS QUICK THING.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 2 2009, 11:39 PM~15545544
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHER HOWS IT GOING BUSSSSSSSSSSSY :biggrin: I BET.
> *


Next Sunday its going down COOK


















and im not talking about the Traffic show....im talking about the Eagles and CowGIRLS :guns:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2009, 02:55 AM~15546179
> *Next Sunday its going down COOK
> and im not talking about the Traffic show....im talking about the Beagles and COWBOYS  :guns:
> *


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 1 2009, 10:11 PM~15533745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITY WIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> ISLANDERS CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> MEMBERS ONLY CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLE UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> PREMIER CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of LA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> NEU EXPOSURE CC
> MEXICA
> IMPERIALS CC
> SAMURAI KING
> ONE FATTBOY 909
> HYNAS CLOTHING
> PILOTEANDO.TV
> MONEY GREEN
> CLASSIC STYLE CC
> ROYALS CC NV.
> JAEBUENO.COM {PHOTOGRAPGHER}
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> GROUPE CC ELA
> SICK ONE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> L.A.'S FINEST CC
> SKANLESS CC
> TECHNIQUES CC
> TOP DOGG
> DJ MATEO
> NITE OWLS CC
> OL SKOOL WAYZ CC
> ROYAL FAMILIA CC
> LOWRIDER PIMPS
> MARCOMAN
> VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE
> PHOENIX CC AZ.
> KUSTOM TIMES MAGAZINE
> MR CHAVEZ of PASSIONATE RIDES CC, TEXAS (pending)
> HAWIIAN PUNCH (pending)
> NEXT LEVEL CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS BC
> CARNALES CUSTOMS CC
> NO LIMIT CC
> 10's and 20's TV
> LOWRODDER
> SPROCKETS LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE
> LOS REYES CC
> AZUSA CANYON CC
> HIGH IMAGE CC
> BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> EMPIRE CLASSICS CC
> CITY WIDE CC CO. CHAP.
> TUCSONS FINEST CC AZ.
> ONE BAD CREATION CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> UCE CC SACRAMENTO, CA. CHAP.
> ALTERED ONES CC
> UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC OC CHAP.
> UNIQUES CC I.E. CHAP.
> AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA.
> BROWN PERSUASION LRCC STOCKTON, CA.
> BIG MIKE {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> EL VOLO {PHOTOGRAPHER}
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DOWN THIS YEAR?! LET IT BE KNOWN!
> 
> POST LINK BELOW!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=840
> :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 11:27 PM~15545450
> *no later than 10:00 and if they roll up after ten they still have to pay but will not get judged
> *


THANK'S AGAIN FOR ALL THE INFO :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 3 2009, 12:55 AM~15546179-->
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sunday its going down COOK
> and im not talking about the Traffic show....im talking about the Eagles and CowGIRLS  :guns:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 01:45 AM~15546372
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JohnnyGuam_@Nov 3 2009, 02:47 AM~15546465
> *Your welcome see you there.  :cheesy:*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Almost time!!!!! What the weather going to be like?????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 3 2009, 09:44 AM~15548004
> *Almost time!!!!! What the weather going to be like?????
> *


the weather is supposed to be like 78. looks like a good day for a nice show :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 2 2009, 04:19 PM~15540170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHOW WILL BE IN PARKING LOT F AND THE OVERFLOW WILL GO INTO PARKING LOT C. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL MARK  AT 909 843-4559 WE THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> *



So it is an out door show. Can we bring ez-ups and an ice chest since were from out of town?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15549632
> *So it is an out door show. Can we bring ez-ups and an ice chest since were from out of town?
> *


ezups will go where they fit. you can bring sodas and water just no beer.thanks


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2009, 12:55 AM~15546179
> *Next Sunday its going down COOK
> and im not talking about the Traffic show....im talking about the Eagles and CowGIRLS  :guns:
> *


 COWBOYS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I HAVE A GALLON OF CLEAR AND HARDENER DONATED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS FOR TONIGHTS TRIVIA QUESTION. I WILL BE POSTING THE QUESTION AT ABOUT 7:00 P.M. THANK YOU FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 02:50 PM~15550895
> * I HAVE A GALLON OF CLEAR AND HARDENER DONATED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS FOR TONIGHTS TRIVIA QUESTION. I WILL BE POSTING THE QUESTION AT ABOUT 7:00 P.M. THANK YOU FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA
> *





:0


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 01:50 PM~15550895
> * I HAVE A GALLON OF CLEAR AND HARDENER DONATED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS FOR TONIGHTS TRIVIA QUESTION. I WILL BE POSTING THE QUESTION AT ABOUT 7:00 P.M. THANK YOU FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA
> *


Daaamn, Traffic Trivia. Thats Dope MARK!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15543955
> *i remembered it was like his first or second time out after finishing the car. one og my homies told me bout it.
> *


I get half after answering ur Text last night Victor!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 10sAnd20sTV

Traffic 58,

I produce 10s And 20s TV. http://www.YouTube.com/10sAnd20sTV

I wanted to see what do I need to so to get some press passes to come and film the show this weekend? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nme1

is the show this weekend?


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

THE BLACK & BLUE WILL BE READY TO ROLL TOGETHER C.C


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 3 2009, 06:31 PM~15553111
> *is the show this weekend?
> *


yes this show is this weekend november 8


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by 10sAnd20sTV_@Nov 3 2009, 06:10 PM~15552902
> *Traffic 58,
> 
> I produce 10s And 20s TV.    http://www.YouTube.com/10sAnd20sTV
> 
> I wanted to see what do I need to so to get some press passes to come and film the show this weekend? Let me know. Thanks.
> *


*Our Pres. is out doing his thing. Getting our show ready. PM Mark or call his number (909) 843-4559 Thanks*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

is everyone ready?if you've already won something you are not eligible to win


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 3 2009, 03:06 PM~15551036
> *I get half after answering ur Text last night Victor!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill take u to play miniature golf wit us


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

everyone knows where the 3rd show was at. and i have these questions. who won the martin senour award and who was the biggest sponsor to our show? and there were three girls walking around from another country can you tell me where they were from and post a picture of them .the one that does this first will win 1 gal. of clear and hardner. :cheesy:




ps my members are not eligible


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15553718
> *everyone knows where the 3rd show was at. and i have these questions. who won the martin senour award and who was the biggest sponsor to our show? and there were three girls walking around from another country can you tell me where they were from and post a picture of them .the one that does this first will win 1 gal. of clear and hardner. :cheesy:
> ps my members are not eligible
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 07:35 PM~15553866
> *:dunno:
> *


you can do it :nosad:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553930
> *you can do it :nosad:
> *


MIGHT HAVE 1 OF THE ? :banghead:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15553994
> *MIGHT HAVE 1 OF THE ? :banghead:
> *


Call a friend


----------



## jojo67

Almost time homies!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 3 2009, 07:55 PM~15554093
> *Almost time homies!!!
> *


we'll see you here. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15553718
> *I AM ALSO GONNA THROW IN A GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR TIO'S RESTAURANT $30 SPONSORED BY TIO'S RESTAURANT*


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 08:02 PM~15554158
> *I AM ALSO GONNA THROW IN A GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR TIO'S RESTAURANT $30 SPONSORED BY TIO'S RESTAURANT
> *


GOT THE CAR AND SPONSOR ? :yessad:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15553718
> *everyone knows where the 3rd show was at. and i have these questions. who won the martin senour award and who was the biggest sponsor to our show? and there were three girls walking around from another country can you tell me where they were from and post a picture of them .the one that does this first will win 1 gal. of clear and hardner. :cheesy:
> ps my members are not eligible
> *


No fair!!! That's more than one question :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 PM~15554415
> *No fair!!! That's more than one question  :biggrin:
> *


JOHNNY IT'S FREE  ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS GO TO THE 3RD SHOW AND YOU'LL GET THE ANSWER


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15553994
> *MIGHT HAVE 1 OF THE ? :banghead:
> *


CHERRY 64, CORRUPT, AND GIRLS WHERE FROM THE UK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 08:45 PM~15554711
> *CHERRY 64, CORRUPT, AND GIRLS WHERE FROM THE UK
> *


CHERRY WAS BEST OF SHOW THIS IS THE WRONG ANSWER 
THE CORRUP GIRLS ARE RIGHT AND THEY ARE FROM THE UK. I NEED A PIC OF THEM AND I NEED THE CAR THAT GOT THE AWARD AND THE BIGGEST SPONSOR STILL


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15554920
> *CHERRY WAS BEST OF SHOW THIS IS THE WRONG ANSWER
> THE CORRUP GIRLS ARE RIGHT AND THEY ARE FROM THE UK. I NEED A PIC OF THEM AND I NEED THE CAR THAT GOT THE AWARD AND THE BIGGEST SPONSOR STILL
> *


BOUNCE BAIL BONDS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 09:13 PM~15555130
> *BOUNCE BAIL BONDS
> *


 :no:


----------



## supreme82

just rheowing it ou there. the city of upland or two tonz


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 09:14 PM~15555147
> *:no:
> *


DREAM WORKS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 09:16 PM~15555172
> *DREAM WORKS
> *


 :no:


----------



## G-house74

> :no:
> CFR , 1964 FROM LOS ANGELES SCARFACE THEME


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :no:
> 1964 FROM LOS ANGELES SCARFACE THEME
> 
> POST ME A PIC OF THE GIRLS AND THE SPONSOR ITS NOT CFRI'LL GIVE YOU A HINT IT'S IN THE QUEST.
Click to expand...


----------



## G-house74

> :no:
> 1964 FROM LOS ANGELES SCARFACE THEME
> 
> POST ME A PIC OF THE GIRLS AND THE SPONSOR ITS NOT CFRI'LL GIVE YOU A HINT IT'S IN THE QUEST.
> 
> 
> 
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS CANT LOAD PIC ON MY COMPUTER BUT IM TRYING SO AM I THE WINNER NO ELSE TRIED HARD LIKE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## G-house74

HERE'S THE PIC OF THE GIRLS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 3 2009, 09:47 PM~15555537
> *HERE'S THE PIC OF THE GIRLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE WON YOURSELF SOME CLEAR AND HARDNER AND A $30 GIFT CARD TO TIOS. GOOD WORK   :h5: :h5:


----------



## G-house74

THANX MARK, MY HARD WORK PAID OFF WITH THE HELP OF MY WIFE HELPING POST THE PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Very Irresistible

hey he only answered half da question. he should get half da prize. lol. i had to answer city, club, car, name, social, mothers maiden name, shoe size... etc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:01 PM~15555713
> *hey he only answered half da question. he should get half da prize. lol. i had to answer city, club, car, name, social, mothers maiden name, shoe size... etc  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Very Irresistible

oh and for da record since i couldn't win da winning car was a red convertible belonging to ur president of the northern chapter i believe


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:16 PM~15555915
> *oh and for da record since i couldn't win da winning car was a red convertible belonging to ur president of the northern chapter i believe
> *


THE CAR WAS THE BLUE 64 FROM LOS ANGELES THAT WON THE MARTIN SENOUR AWARD


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 09:16 PM~15555915
> *oh and for da record since i couldn't win da winning car was a red convertible belonging to ur president of the northern chapter i believe
> *



Cherry 64 wasnt best of show, how can a Traffic ride win Best of show @ their own show... lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHEMO FROM TRADITION CAR CLUB HE HAS DONATED 2 GIFT CARDS FOR TOYS R US. THANKS ALOT CHEMO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556005
> *Cherry 64 wasnt best of show, how can a Traffic ride win Best of show @ their own show... lol
> *


CHERRY 64 WAS A SOLO RIDER AT THE TIME. AFTER I WENT UP NORTH TO A STREETLOW SHOW WE BECAME FRIENDS AND THE REST IS HISTORY. WHAT'S UP ALBERT? GLAD TO SEE YOU LIKE TRAFFIC TRIVIA. SEE YOU NOV. 8 BRO.


----------



## Very Irresistible

im just being a trouble maker. trying to make time pass faster. just finished werkin on da elco makin last minute mods for da show


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Ahhhhhhh, then that would make it ok. Thanks for schooling me mark.


----------



## Very Irresistible

:0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i just noticed im on my wifeys name... damn... my fat ass and this name dont go good together


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:27 PM~15556054
> *im just being a trouble maker. trying to make time pass faster. just finished werkin on da elco makin last minute mods for da show
> *


  COOL SEE YOU THERE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TRADITION C C :wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Oh much better now


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15556073
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  i just noticed im on my wifeys name... damn... my fat ass and this name dont go good together
> *


HEY ONLY ONE PRIZE PER HOUSEHOLD. THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 09:29 PM~15556073
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  i just noticed im on my wifeys name... damn... my fat ass and this name dont go good together
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Hey Mark , my wife said if u want she can help u sell da 50/50 raffle tickets. Shes a good hustler and everytime she does it she makes a killing.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 3 2009, 10:28 PM~15556067
> *Ahhhhhhh, then that would make it ok. Thanks for schooling me mark.
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW ALBERT. STOP BY I'LL BUY YOU A BEER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15556127
> *Hey Mark , my wife said if u want she can help u sell da 50/50 raffle tickets. Shes a good hustler and everytime she does it she makes a killing.
> *


THANKS ALOT FOR THE OFFER BUT YOU GUYS ARE GUESSTS. WE WANT YOU TO ENJOY THE SHOW. I GOT 2 BEERS FOR YOU AND YOUR WIFE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ARBY'S ON MILLIKEN FOR DONATING 10 SANDWICH COMBOS FOR OUR RAFFEL. THANKS RON MANAGER OF ARBY'S


----------



## Very Irresistible

da offer stands. we know ur gonna have alot of stuff to deal with with all the car judging, raffles, and guest ur gonna have ur hands full


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Yeah see u on sunday Albert. Ill hook u up wit a beer too


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:39 PM~15556199
> *da offer stands. we know ur gonna have alot of stuff to deal with with all the car judging, raffles, and guest ur gonna have ur hands full
> *


THANKS AGAIN FOR THE OFFER. OUR GOAL IS TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE ENJOYS THE SHOW. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MUCH LOVE FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 10:51 PM~15556340
> *MUCH LOVE FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556016
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHEMO FROM TRADITION CAR CLUB HE HAS DONATED 2 GIFT CARDS FOR TOYS R US. THANKS ALOT CHEMO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: no problem Mark good luck on Sunday !! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 10:51 PM~15556340
> *MUCH LOVE FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 10:51 PM~15556340
> *MUCH LOVE FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 09:52 PM~15555605
> *CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE WON YOURSELF SOME CLEAR AND HARDNER AND A $30 GIFT CARD TO TIOS. GOOD WORK    :h5:  :h5:
> *


GOOD JOB G HOUSE 74. WE ON A ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67

:biggrin: Dukes Pasadena will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Very Irresistible_@Nov 3 2009, 10:01 PM~15555713
> *hey he only answered half da question. he should get half da prize. lol. i had to answer city, club, car, name, social, mothers maiden name, shoe size... etc  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84+Nov 3 2009, 11:48 PM~15557091-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: no problem Mark good luck on Sunday !! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL [email protected] 3 2009, 11:48 PM~15557092
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you sun day jesse
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:57 PM~15557163
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doing it big
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Aint no [email protected] 4 2009, 03:25 AM~15557775
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> q-vo ralph
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 04:02 AM~15557816
> *GOOD JOB G HOUSE 74. WE ON A ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohana is not sleeping on those prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUKES67[email protected] 4 2009, 08:25 AM~15558565
> *:biggrin:  Dukes Pasadena will be there  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks larry see you sunday
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Johnny562_@Nov 4 2009, 08:48 AM~15558723
> *:cheesy:
> *


johnny see you guys sunday


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2009, 10:26 PM~15556048
> *CHERRY 64 WAS A SOLO RIDER AT THE TIME. AFTER I WENT UP NORTH TO A STREETLOW SHOW WE BECAME FRIENDS AND THE REST IS HISTORY. WHAT'S UP ALBERT? GLAD TO SEE YOU LIKE TRAFFIC TRIVIA. SEE YOU NOV. 8 BRO.
> *


VERY TRUE MARK


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556005
> *Cherry 64 wasnt best of show, how can a Traffic ride win Best of show @ their own show... lol
> *


I BECAME A TRAFFIC MEMBER IN APRIL 2009


----------



## Johnny562

Any good restaurants in walking distance from the arena?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 4 2009, 10:00 AM~15559418
> *Any good restaurants in walking distance from the arena?
> *


It's a little bit of a walk but the Ontario Mills Mall is just East of the show on the same street (4th). There's fast food and couple of decent sit down places there on 4th street.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2009, 09:53 AM~15559349
> *VERY TRUE MARK
> *


now you my brother trino


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2009, 08:55 AM~15559372
> *I BECAME A TRAFFIC MEMBER IN APRIL 2009
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I HAVE ANOTHER TRAFFIC TRIVIA FOR OUR 1ST SHOW THE PRIZE WILL BE 5 SANDWICH COMBOS FOR ARBY'S ON MILLIKEN RIGHT NEXT TO THE SHOW. I'LL POST IT AT 7:00 PM.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 09:13 AM~15559538
> *I HAVE ANOTHER TRAFFIC TRIVIA FOR OUR 1ST SHOW THE PRIZE WILL BE 5 SANDWICH COMBOS FOR ARBY'S ON MILLIKEN RIGHT NEXT TO THE SHOW. I'LL POST IT AT 7:00 PM.
> *


O man... Dont make it all krazy like the last one... LOL


----------



## mykee

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 4 2009, 10:00 AM~15559418
> *Any good restaurants in walking distance from the arena?
> *


1 BLOCK AWAY THERES A LOT


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:13 AM~15559538
> *I HAVE ANOTHER TRAFFIC TRIVIA FOR OUR 1ST SHOW THE PRIZE WILL BE 5 SANDWICH COMBOS FOR ARBY'S ON MILLIKEN RIGHT NEXT TO THE SHOW. I'LL POST IT AT 7:00 PM.
> *


Will this be a "General Knowledge" question? :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 4 2009, 10:00 AM~15559418
> *Any good restaurants in walking distance from the arena?
> *


Hooters, Fudruckers are in the area there alot more but I forget what out there


----------



## Steve9663

Get ready all We want to say thanks to all who will be in attendance and who tried to get it done.. 

OUR FAMILY would like to thank all of our SPONSORS for their strong support


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 AM~15560463
> *Will this be a "General Knowledge" question?  :biggrin:
> *



each question is getting harder and harder.... the next ones gonna be something like "last year we had over 600 entries, name them? :biggrin: :biggrin: lol jk. Albert if you win you can take me to arbys after we go miniature golfing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2009, 11:55 AM~15559372
> *I BECAME A TRAFFIC MEMBER IN APRIL 2009
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15561112
> *each question is getting harder and harder.... the next ones gonna be something like "last year we had over 600 entries, name them?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol jk. Albert if you win you can take me to arbys after we go miniature golfing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OR CAN U NAME ALL THE INDIANS THAT WERE SHOOTING AT GENERAL CUSTER :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15561773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OR CAN U NAME ALL THE INDIANS THAT WERE SHOOTING AT GENERAL CUSTER :biggrin:
> *


lmaoooooo..... somewhere in that ballpark


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:13 AM~15559538
> *I HAVE ANOTHER TRAFFIC TRIVIA FOR OUR 1ST SHOW THE PRIZE WILL BE 5 SANDWICH COMBOS FOR ARBY'S ON MILLIKEN RIGHT NEXT TO THE SHOW. I'LL POST IT AT 7:00 PM.
> *


OK MONTE HALL ,LETS MAKE A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 4 2009, 10:49 AM~15559861
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


X110809


----------



## 1970impala

I got a question for the traffic crew. We know that spectators are free but what about parking for spectators? :dunno:


----------



## Chino_1

:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 1970impala_@Nov 4 2009, 05:40 PM~15563489
> *I got a question for the traffic crew. We know that spectators are free but what about parking for spectators? :dunno:
> *


5.00 dont think it we break anyone


----------



## JRSLOLO65

:biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 4 2009, 12:56 PM~15561033
> *Get ready all We want to say thanks to all who will be in attendance and who tried to get it done..
> 
> OUR FAMILY would like to thank all of our SPONSORS for their strong support
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy

how much for walk inns


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Nov 4 2009, 07:27 PM~15564794
> *how much for walk inns
> *


0 cents


----------



## bam_bam

SEE YOU THERE MARK


----------



## LOUIE A 62

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 07:33 PM~15564859
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Whats up, Mark! I see your still at it getting more stuff ready for the show. Dont know how u and Sylvia do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## groucho




----------



## Johnny562

Waiting for the trivia question...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Heres the trivia question for the prize of 5 Arby's Sandwich Combos:


"who was the DJ at our 1st show and who was Best of Show?"


----------



## kandylac

is that all 1 question or 2 seperate?


----------



## G-house74

I HAVE ONE OF THEM BUT TO BAD I CANT PLAY :nosad: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LOUIE A 62_@Nov 4 2009, 07:54 PM~15565092
> *THANKS ALOT LOUIE I HAVE TO GIVE CREDIT TO MY WIFE I DON'T KNOW HOW SHE PUTS UP WITH ALL MY CLUB STUFF</span> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 4 2009, 08:32 PM~15565534
> *is that all 1 question or 2 seperate?
> *


BOTH QUESTIONS ARE FOR ONE PRIZE ITS NOT A HARD ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 4 2009, 08:38 PM~15565595
> *I HAVE ONE OF THEM BUT TO BAD I CANT PLAY  :nosad:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT G-HOUSE74 OR RAY OR VICTOR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK DENNYS FOR DONATING 100 BUY ONE GET ONE FREE MEALS WE WILL BE PASSING THESE OUT IN THE MORNING WHILE SUPPLIES LAST ALONG WITH THE PANCAKE PUPPIES COUPONS. THANKS MASON MANAGER OF DENNYS ON MILLIKEN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK FAMOUS DAVES FOR DONATING A FEAST FOR TWO AND A GIFT PACK. THANKS MIKE MANAGER OF FAMOUS DAVES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM'S CLUB FOR DONATING $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE THEY WILL HAVE A TABLE AT THE SHOW IF YOU SIGN UP FOR MEMBERSHIP THEY WILL GIVE YOU A $10 GIFT CERTIFICATE AND A GIFT. THANKS EMILY MANAGER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 08:21 PM~15565416
> *Heres the trivia question for the prize of 5 Arby's Sandwich Combos:
> "who was the DJ at our 1st show and who was Best of Show?"
> *


ANYONE I WILL THROW IN A :h5:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by LOUIE A 62_@Nov 4 2009, 07:54 PM~15565092
> *Whats up, Mark! I see your still at it getting more stuff ready for the show. Dont know how u and Sylvia do it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP LOIUE,THEY DO IT WITH ALOT OF RED BULLS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2009, 09:13 PM~15565936
> *WHAT UP LOIUE,THEY DO IT WITH ALOT OF RED BULLS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 4 2009, 07:55 PM~15565103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Anybody win Yet???


----------



## d1ulove2h8

mope its still open


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15566560
> *Anybody win Yet???
> *


YOU WERE THERE ALBERT YOU DON'T REMEMBER


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Cholo Dj!!!!! LOL


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Danny From Style was Best in Show with his convertible


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 PM~15566582
> *Cholo Dj!!!!! LOL
> *


I DONT THINK THE CHOLO WAS AROUND YET


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 09:20 PM~15566590
> *I DONT THINK THE CHOLO WAS AROUND YET
> *


There was no DJ


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol. if u win i get an arbys meal


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:19 PM~15566587
> *Danny From Style was Best in Show with his convertible
> *


YEP BUT I NEED THE DJ


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Awwwww Cmon!!! Gonna just name LIL DJ's

Buggs or Bugsy??


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15566607
> *:wave:
> *



This guy DJ'd!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol i can tell u who it is if u bribe me


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:22 PM~15566612
> *Awwwww Cmon!!! Gonna just name LIL DJ's
> 
> Buggs or Bugsy??
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU A HINT HE ROLLS WITH US


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:23 PM~15566624
> *lol i can tell u who it is if u bribe me
> *


No thanks.... I still want my Miniature Golf!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I kinda Figured he rolled wit u guys.... But dont know the name.....


----------



## d1ulove2h8

he dont know who it is and he put the flyer up for ur show... lol he has short term memory


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:26 PM~15566647
> *he dont know who it is and he put the flyer up for ur show... lol he has short term memory
> *


I did??? Damn, Im getting OLD!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566642
> *I kinda Figured he rolled wit u guys.... But dont know the name.....
> *


DO YOU NEED A LIFE LINE ALBERT CALL SOMEBODY


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Alex from G2G?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:28 PM~15566669
> *Alex from G2G?
> *


SORRY BUT NO HE PUT THE FLYER FOR US BUT IT'S NOT HIM. HE ROLLS IN MY CLUB.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Can I use a list of members lifeline and then pick?? lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:30 PM~15566701
> *Can I use a list of members lifeline and then pick?? lol
> *


HE'S IN THE PIC I POSTED OF OUR 1ST SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 4 2009, 10:21 PM~15566607
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn thats like 20 peeps


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:34 PM~15566749
> *damn thats like 20 peeps
> *


HE STILL DOES WHAT HE DOES


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:34 PM~15566749
> *damn thats like 20 peeps
> *


where the heck did u find the pic??? lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my iphone got skills... to bad ur storm cant do it


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15566778
> *where the heck did u find the pic??? lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I DON'T BELIEVE IT YOU WERE THERE :uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Louie? is that his name?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 09:40 PM~15566822
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: I DON'T BELIEVE IT YOU WERE THERE :uh:
> *


I dont even remember Music being played there.... lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:40 PM~15566815
> *my iphone got skills... to bad ur storm cant do it
> *


U cant even send text messages wit pics foo!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:44 PM~15566855
> *I dont even remember Music being played there.... lol
> *


HE STILL DJS AT CLUBS HE'S IN THIS PIC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:45 PM~15566861
> *U cant even send text messages wit pics foo!!
> *



ha ha yeah i can now. even send youtube videos in text


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15566874
> *HE STILL DJS AT CLUBS HE'S IN THIS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it was /\ dat guy


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my question had 28435385 answers and it was done faster than this.... to bad i cant compete


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:53 PM~15566940
> *my question had 28435385 answers and it was done faster than this.... to bad i cant compete
> *


Okay.... Its LOuie.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

either louie, emilio or steve. could be daniel also


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15566847
> *Louie? is that his name?
> *


YOU GOT IT CONGRATULATIONS ALBERT. THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA LOUIE IS OUR VP :h5:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wooo hooooo. im thinkin arbys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

almost 2 hours to answer... lol. now u can pick up ur prize on sunday


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 09:59 PM~15566994
> *almost 2 hours to answer... lol. now u can pick up ur prize on sunday
> *


Hey... Just barely jumped on.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DAMN IM IM BORED. ILL TELL YOU WHAT, YOU GUYS WANT TO PLAY ONE MORE? AND THIS TIME EVERYONE CAN PLAY EVEN IF YOU ALREADY WON. GIVE ME A RESPONSE.


----------



## tequila sunrise

5 Members: tequila sunrise, SAUL, d1ulove2h8, 81cutty'elite', TRAFFIC 58
'sup albert, you guys heading out to this show?


.....shit.....he logged off. anyways....can't wait...time is almost here!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lets do it.... im always down to win food


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE NEED SOME MORE PEOPLE TO PLAY.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:04 PM~15567039
> *lets do it.... im always down to win food
> *



Awwwww Snap!!!!! Lets do this!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on art, get in on this. they givin away food


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:08 PM~15567073
> *come on art, get in on this. they givin away food
> *


Damn yo.... U dont need to be eating anymore Vic

STay in SHape!!


----------



## SamuraiKing

ALRIGHT IM IN


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15567083
> *Damn yo.... U dont need to be eating anymore Vic
> 
> STay in SHape!!
> *


i can only eat junk on weekends. i diet mon-fri. i go to gym 5 times a week. i actually lost 15 lbs. no soda i barely drank a beer saturday after over a month


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:11 PM~15567106
> *i can only eat junk on weekends. i diet mon-fri. i go to gym 5 times a week. i actually lost 15 lbs. no soda i barely drank a beer saturday after over a month
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

lets do this


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IM GONNA GO LOOK FOR A PRIZE REAL QUICK I'LL BE RIGHT BACK GIVE ME 5 MINUTES.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on mark theres 4 of us now, albert, art turtle from royal fantasies and me.... lets do this


----------



## SamuraiKing

WE'RE WAITING


----------



## d1ulove2h8

so far i got olive garden and miniature golf (and some arbys)


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15567183
> *so far i got olive garden and miniature golf (and some arbys)
> *


SO WHEN WE GOING VIC


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15567183
> *so far i got olive garden and miniature golf (and some arbys)
> *


And I have Arbys and SOme miniature Golf!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

u gotta talk to fabs bout that


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Mark.... Pull out a Gift Card for Chroming!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

yeah i need one of those too. how bout a front of da line certificate lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Here is something i found in my trailer. His and hers Bellagio


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15567236
> *yeah i need one of those too. how bout a front of da line certificate lol
> *



Oooooo Thats a Good one!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:29 PM~15567260
> *Here is something i found in my trailer. His and hers Bellagio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



    

Ehhhh, WHy Not!!! Bring it


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol.... actually i need da chef in da background for my kitchen. thats da theme im doing and i cant find da statues no more anywhere


----------



## King61

TTT for TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 4 2009, 10:30 PM~15567277
> *TTT for TRAFFIC CC
> *


 :werd:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 11:30 PM~15567271
> *
> 
> Ehhhh, WHy Not!!! Bring it
> *


 stop being greedy, its free


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Who had the biggest birthday party last year?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 PM~15567293
> *stop being greedy, its free
> *



Shut up and be prepared to get beat!!! lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

j-lo


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Thats Easy!!!! I Did!!! lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wait layitlow person or anyone?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8+Nov 4 2009, 11:35 PM~15567310-->
> 
> 
> 
> j-lo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 11:35 PM~15567313
> *Thats Easy!!!! I Did!!! lol
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15567329
> *wait layitlow person or anyone?
> *


X2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:37 PM~15567329
> *wait layitlow person or anyone?
> *


LAYITLOW


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Somebody had a bigger bday party than me!!!! 

Ah Helll No!!! lol


Miley Cyrus


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lifestyles


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 11:39 PM~15567348
> *Somebody had a bigger bday party than me!!!!
> 
> Ah Helll No!!! lol
> Miley Cyrus
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Dukes


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 PM~15567355
> *lifestyles
> *


IT HAS TO DO WITH TRAFFIC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

mark from traffic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiKing

GOODTIMES


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:41 PM~15567367
> *IT HAS TO DO WITH TRAFFIC
> *



Yea, that would make sense!! Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:42 PM~15567369
> *mark from traffic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT VICTOR. HOW DID YOU GET IT?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

TRINO DID!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my computer says theres 409 peeps on layitlow right now and i narrowed it down


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 4 2009, 11:44 PM~15567386
> *TRINO DID!!!!
> *


WHATS UP PAULY SEE YOU SATURDAY :cheesy:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

now im gonna be smellin good too while at arbys :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Man!!!! Something told me that was gonna be the answer!

Congrats Vic


----------



## d1ulove2h8

who was gonna get beat?


----------



## SamuraiKing

CONGRATS VIC IF ANY ONE COULD USE IT IS YOU LOL


----------



## d1ulove2h8

actually somesones havin a bigger bday this week, hint 42 years on monday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Nov 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15567429
> *CONGRATS VIC IF ANY ONE COULD USE IT IS YOU LOL
> *


XX5


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BACK TO THE SHOW WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ENJOYING THEMSELVES. LETS BRING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TOGETHER WE ALL LOVE THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm: d1ulove2h8, 81cutty'elite', SamuraiKing, TRAFFIC 58 :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 4 2009, 10:53 PM~15567456
> *:nicoderm: d1ulove2h8, 81cutty'elite', SamuraiKing, TRAFFIC 58 :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:50 PM~15567432
> *actually somesones havin a bigger bday this week, hint 42 years on monday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 TRAFFIC 58, MONEY GREEN, 81cutty'elite', bub916, King61!, d1ulove2h8, ruben1965impala, SamuraiKing
:yes: :yes:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

hopefully i can win da wheels at da show


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 10:52 PM~15567451
> *BACK TO THE SHOW WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ENJOYING THEMSELVES. LETS BRING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TOGETHER WE ALL LOVE THE SAME THING :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: ....I CANT WAIT!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 11:45 PM~15567399
> *WHATS UP PAULY SEE YOU SATURDAY :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA, YUP WE'LL SEE YOU THERE SATURDAY.....


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my bdays next month but my gift came in da mail today. 2 laker tickets vs da kings on 12 26 IN sacramento. watch them in there house all lakered out


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Nov 4 2009, 11:53 PM~15567456-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: d1ulove2h8, 81cutty'elite', SamuraiKing, TRAFFIC 58 :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WUS UP MONEY THIS IS WHERE I WAS HIDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 11:54 PM~15567466
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SEE YOU SUNDAY ALEX
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 11:55 PM~15567473
> *hopefully i can win da wheels at da show
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bub916_@Nov 4 2009, 11:55 PM~15567475
> *:yes:  :thumbsup: ....I CANT WAIT!! hno:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UCE.SEE YOU SUNDAY BRO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Nov 4 2009, 11:56 PM~15567492-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP BROTHA, YUP WE'LL SEE YOU THERE SATURDAY.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-d1ulove2h8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:57 PM~15567497
> *my bdays next month but my gift came in da mail today. 2 laker tickets vs da kings on 12 26 IN sacramento. watch them in there house all lakered out
> *


THATS THE SHIT VICTOR


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 11:57 PM~15567506
> *
> SEE YOU SUNDAY ALEX
> 
> *


Bright and early!!!!!! Looking Forward to it!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2009, 11:57 PM~15567506
> *WUS UP MONEY THIS IS WHERE I WAS HIDING
> SEE YOU SUNDAY ALEX
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UCE.SEE YOU SUNDAY BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 5 2009, 12:00 AM~15567536
> *:biggrin:
> *


THIS IS OUR NEWEST MEMBER FROM TRAFFIC NOR CAL :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97

hno: hno: It's almost here! I'm not ready; need to get my ride cleaned but it has been cold hno: hno:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14665503
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>ONEMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 06:08 PM~14531053
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> FORGIVIN CC
> JO JO 67
> CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
> LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELUSIVE CC
> J DIE CAST
> WAACHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
> OLDIES CC SGV
> BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
> GANGS 2 GRACE CC
> LATIN LIFE CC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
> BALLERZ INC. CC
> OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
> SD38PLM
> SKANLESS CC
> TRADITION CC
> ROYAL IMAGE CC
> SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
> UCE CC
> LATIN LUXURY CC
> CLASSIFIED CC
> STRAYS CC
> SUENOS CC
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
> TRUCHA CC
> THEE ARTISTICS CC
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> GROUPE CC
> UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
> ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
> LOS CALLES CC
> CONSAFOS CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
> GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
> GENERATIONS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
> MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
> SWIFT CC
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
> CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
> BEST OF FRIENDS CC
> DIP'N CC
> WESTSIDE CC
> KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
> THE LOYALTY ONES CC
> ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
> STYLE CC
> DUKES CC AV CA.
> MAXIMUM POWER CC
> IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> NUBUENO
> CITYWIDE CC
> STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
> HUERTA CC
> INNER CIRCLE MC
> BAY AREA BOSSES CC
> 6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
> UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
> RUTHIE SKYE
> KAL KONCEPTS
> SOW LOWS CC
> ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
> LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
> NOKTURNAL CC
> FREE RANGE CC
> SUNSET CRUISERS CC
> NITE OWLS CC
> FAMILY PRIDE CC
> SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
> IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
> IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
> STYLY UNLIMITED
> SUPERBS CC
> SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
> CALI STYLIN CC
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
> TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
> STYLISTICS CC
> ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
> TEMPTATIONS CC
> STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS
> DISTINGUISHED CC
> UNITED STYLES CC
> MANDOEMEX
> BARRIOGIRLS.COM
> BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
> FIRME CLASSICS CC
> BAJITO CC
> LIFESTYLE CC
> ANGEL DUST 64
> EZUP62
> THE WAGON
> EVIL WAYS CC
> SUSPECTS CC
> LATINO CLASSICS CC
> SHADES OF BROWN CC
> JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
> TOGETHER CC of ELA
> DELEGATION CC
> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
> CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> IMPRESSIONS CC
> LEGENDS CC
> ELITE BC
> MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
> STREET KINGZ BC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
> DJ MATEO
> AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Nov 5 2009, 12:08 AM~15567592
> *    hno:  hno: It's almost here! I'm not ready; need to get my ride cleaned but it has been cold hno:  hno:
> *


Sup peter?!? Remember me? Uniques~Brown Monte Carlo

See you at the show!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Almost time!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 5 2009, 12:11 PM~15571430
> *Almost time!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



YEP


----------



## MEXICA

relax people its just a show uffin: traffic got it under control


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 5 2009, 01:31 PM~15572294
> *relax people its just a show uffin: traffic got it under control
> *


*It's THEE show!!!*


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15572394
> *It's THEE show!!!
> *


so i've been hearing. looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Nov 5 2009, 12:11 PM~15571430-->
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 12:45 PM~15571822
> *YEP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:31 PM~15572294
> *relax people its just a show uffin: traffic got it under control
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15572394
> *It's THEE show!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themadmexican_@Nov 5 2009, 02:05 PM~15572669
> *so i've been hearing. looking forward to it. :thumbsup:
> *


we aim to please :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL CATEGORIES FOR TRAFFIC 4TH ANNUAL SHOW
30.S ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
40'S ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
50-54 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
55-59 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
60-64 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
65-69 ORIGINALS, STREET, MILD,FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
70'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
80'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
90'S LUXURYS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
2000& ABOVE STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
IMPORTS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
MINI TRUCKS 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
BOMB TRUCKS ORIGINALS, STREET ,MILD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
TRUCK 67-89 STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
EL CAMINOS STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
NEWER DUB STYLE TRUCKS, STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
SUVS STREET ,MILD FULL,1ST, 2ND, 3RD 
HOT ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
LOW ROD 1ST, 2ND, 3RD,
SPORT BIKE MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE STREET, MILD, FULL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD
12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
20IN PEDAL ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD FULL1ST, 2ND 3RD
26IN PEDAL BIKES 1ST, 2ND, 3RD, 
TRIKES STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST, 2ND, ONLY
PEDAL CARS STREET, MILD, FULL, 1ST' 2ND ONLY
SPECIAL INTEREST 
FURTHEST DISTANCE
CLUB PARTICIPATION $200 plus 5ft trophy
BEST CAR OF SHOW $200 plus 5ft trophy
BEST TRUCK OF SHOW $200 plus 5ft trophy

MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE

ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY HAS GIVEN US THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0806.html


----------



## EL RAIDER

12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY


why these 2 categories have 1st & 2nd only and all the rest have 1st, 2nd & 3rd? :angry:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 5 2009, 03:37 PM~15573612
> *12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> why these 2 categories have 1st & 2nd only and all the rest have 1st, 2nd & 3rd?  :angry:
> *


because there's not that many 12in and 16in


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 5 2009, 01:31 PM~15572294
> *relax people its just a show uffin: traffic got it under control
> *



thats right homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15572394
> *It's THEE show!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

My dad is donating a set of 13" tires. He will be giving a raffle ticket to the 1st 200 entries. Its his way of saying thank you.


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 5 2009, 03:37 PM~15573612
> *12IN. PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> 16IN PEDAL BIKES ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD ,FULL 1ST, 2ND ONLY
> why these 2 categories have 1st & 2nd only and all the rest have 1st, 2nd & 3rd?  :angry:
> *


because you probably only get about 4 of those entries per show. trust me, i used to judge bicycles.


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576333
> *My dad is donating a set of 13" tires. He will be giving a raffle ticket to the 1st 200 entries. Its his way of saying thank you.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

No trivia tonight?


----------



## 51 chevy

whats the best and fastest way to get there from disneyland?


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15577044
> *No trivia tonight?
> *


nope the host is sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

91 freeway east to 15 north exit 4th street. Go right. On milliken go left. Then first street go right. Cant miss it


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15577512
> *nope the host is sleeping :biggrin:
> *


Damn i been winning 2 days in a row. Now wut am i suppose to do til sunday ?


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15577512
> *nope the host is sleeping :biggrin:
> *


I went in the room and he is snoring away. Hey Trino   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

do you guys want to play trivia? i can paint a bike for you.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15577795
> *I went in the room and he is snoring away. Hey Trino     :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WATS UP IS THIS STEVEN


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:43 PM~15577863
> *WATS UP IS THIS STEVEN
> *


Yea its me. :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:44 PM~15577876
> *Yea its me.  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT U DOIN MAN,U READY 4 SUNDAY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:49 PM~15577938
> *WHAT U DOIN MAN,U READY 4 SUNDAY
> *


yea i already washed the rhino for my dad.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

so do you guys want to play a trivia question?


----------



## Manuel64

Hey Trino how you brother


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15577949
> *yea i already washed the rhino for my dad.
> *


OH OH HE GONNA BE BURNING RUBBER :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 10:00 PM~15578047
> *OH OH HE GONNA BE BURNING RUBBER :biggrin:
> *


i don't think he wants to walk.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Manuel64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15577991
> *Hey Trino how you brother
> *


DOING GOOD ,GETTING READY 4 SUNDAY,HOW U DOING


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:01 PM~15578064
> *i don't think he wants to walk.
> *


I GOT SHOTGUN


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 10:04 PM~15578099
> *I GOT SHOTGUN
> *


Tap Tap i washed it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Nov 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15577415
> *whats the best  and fastest way to get there from disneyland?
> *


57N to 10E... Exit Haven and go north and bust a right at Concourse


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## Manuel64

ready to go on Sun. will we see you on Sat Trino :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15578240
> *
> *


U READY BROTHER


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Yeah we want trivia


----------



## monteloco

IM THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 5 2009, 10:38 PM~15578480
> *IM THERE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 6 2009, 01:05 AM~15579662
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thats how traffic does it


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15572394
> *It's THEE show!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2009, 02:04 AM~15579802
> *:biggrin: thats how traffic does it
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

Heading to the airport in few hours, can't wait for sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 6 2009, 01:05 AM~15579662
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was at the hockey game at the arena last week and they were advertizing the show on the screens inside the arena.... sorry no pics.....


----------



## MEXICA

fuck it i driving my 62 and taking my bike :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247

VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 6 2009, 04:56 AM~15580016-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you sunday homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 06:42 AM~15580286
> *Heading to the airport in few hours, can't wait for sunday! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have a safe trip here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 07:40 AM~15580523
> *I was at the hockey game at the arena last week and they were advertizing the show on the screens inside the arena....  sorry no pics.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you sunday alex
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:42 AM~15580974
> *fuck it i driving my 62 and taking my bike  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what i'm talking about.do it big homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-BALLING-247_@Nov 6 2009, 08:45 AM~15580998
> *VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks viejitos for your support


----------



## johnnyc626

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Nov 6 2009, 09:17 AM~15581309
> *SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: Q- VO OLDIES :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2009, 09:19 AM~15581341
> *:thumbsup: Q- VO OLDIES  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## crayzy 8

AZTEC IMAGE C.C. Bakersfield gonna be in the house


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 6 2009, 09:33 AM~15581486
> *AZTEC IMAGE C.C. Bakersfield gonna be in the house
> *


WE THANK YOU AZTEC IMAGE FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRING THOSE FIRME RIDES DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## dj mateo

see you guys sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz

I got a new girl coming out to the show.....she has to work so she will be their sometime after 1pm. I will be looking for a car to shoot after the show....or if allow during the show
Tatianna


----------



## Twotonz

a few more of Tatianna









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nme1

how much is it for spectators?


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 01:12 PM~15584269
> *I got a new girl coming out to the show.....she has to work so she will be their sometime after 1pm.  I will be looking for a car to shoot after the show....or if allow during the show
> Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes bad homie :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :yes:


----------



## 69 impala

SUNDAY SUNDAY :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:12 PM~15584269
> *I got a new girl coming out to the show.....she has to work so she will be their sometime after 1pm.  I will be looking for a car to shoot after the show....or if allow during the show
> Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:  :wow: 

*OMG!!!*


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin: i figured you guys would like her....its going to be her first time doing a car show


----------



## Twotonz

a few more of her....hope she aint a flake


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15585254
> *a few more of her....hope she aint a flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So hows it work Two Tonz... Chick finds out your a photographer> She calls you/You call her> You set up a meet-up-spot (In this case, a car show)> And Voilà ???


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 6 2009, 03:43 PM~15585619
> *So hows it work Two Tonz... Chick finds out your a photographer> She calls you/You call her> You set up a meet-up-spot (In this case, a car show)> And Voilà ???
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 10:25 PM~15578343
> *U READY BROTHER
> *


SIMON TRINO I AM LEAVING SAT NO LATTER THAN 7am :biggrin: WHEN ARE YOU GOING? ITS 470 miles FOR ME :cheesy: 7 TO 8 HOURS


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my wife is looking over my shoulder , shes like , "what are you looking at?" Im like , "oh , just checking my email honey" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

WE'LL BE READY TO ROLL


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 6 2009, 06:18 PM~15586383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'LL BE READY TO ROLL
> *


whats up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## chef

Just a quick question can we bring a BBQ for the carne asada ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

gettin ready :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Just wondering if this show is on the same weekend every year, we are currently planning next years trip and like to work it around a few shows. Looks like it going to be a great show


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:12 PM~15584269
> *I got a new girl coming out to the show.....she has to work so she will be their sometime after 1pm.  I will be looking for a car to shoot after the show....or if allow during the show
> Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I will volenteer!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cherry 64

SEE U SOON FAM,TRINO,TOMMMY,TOM,LOUKAT,FRED,PHIL,MONEY,COOK,JOE,BOOGIE NIGHTS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by chef_@Nov 6 2009, 06:50 PM~15586718
> *Just a quick question can we bring a BBQ for the carne asada ?
> *


sorry no not allowed


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Nov 6 2009, 07:08 PM~15586910
> *Just wondering if this show is on the same weekend every year, we are currently planning next years trip and like to work it around a few shows. Looks like it going to be a great show
> *


YES WE HOST THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR AT THE SAME TIME HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## cook1970

:wave: :wave: :wave:WHAT UP BROTHERS LEAVING AT 9;00A.M.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 6 2009, 11:28 PM~15589108
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:WHAT UP BROTHERS LEAVING AT 9;00A.M.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bettyboop 63

ready for the car show :biggrin: :biggrin: http://tinypic.com/r/14niceg/4


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RICHIE'S 59, dannys64 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bettyboop 63_@Nov 7 2009, 12:01 AM~15589346
> *ready for the car show :biggrin:  :biggrin: http://tinypic.com/r/14niceg/4
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY BETTY BOOP 63 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2009, 12:08 AM~15589392
> *RICHIE'S 59, dannys64 :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Mark got the wagon Loadeed and ready to go. We will be leaving after my boys Football Games tomorrow .


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 7 2009, 12:15 AM~15589442
> *What up Mark got the wagon Loadeed and ready to go. We will be leaving after my boys  Football Games tomorrow .
> *


COOL HIT UP PAULY OR TRINO THEY'LL BE AT MY HOUSE YOU CAN COME AND EAT WITH US :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

*TTT*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 7 2009, 03:07 AM~15589986
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

ON MY WAY :biggrin: I WILL CALL YOU MARK WHEN I GET INTO SO.CAL


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 7 2009, 07:24 AM~15590328
> *ON MY WAY :biggrin: I WILL CALL YOU MARK WHEN I GET INTO SO.CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drive safe y buena suerte


----------



## ROBLEDO

1h8xJ_Wn0bU&feature=related


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

WE WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY.


----------



## Clown Confusion

see u there


----------



## 73on22

SWIFT WILL BE ROLLING UP 2 DA SHOW 2MARROW!...CANT WAIT :0 ...I WAS THERE LAST YEAR AND IT WAS A GREAT SHOW! :biggrin: :0 ......IM TAKING DA FAM. WIT ME AND HAD A QUICK QUESTION R WE ALLOWED 2 TAKE COOLERS?....JUST SODAS AND WATERS?..... :uh:


----------



## peterjm97

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2009, 08:45 AM~15569307
> *Sup peter?!? Remember me? Uniques~Brown Monte Carlo
> 
> See you at the show!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey Johnny of cource I remember... how is the Fam.? I will see you Tomorrow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

i see you ROBLEDO :biggrin: you goin to this show?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 09:37 AM~15591193
> *i see you ROBLEDO :biggrin:  you goin to this show?
> *


yes sirrrr. I'll be their. A few people wanna see my handsome face out there. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES

:nicoderm: see all of you 2morrow


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 10:40 AM~15591215
> *yes sirrrr. I'll be their. A few people wanna see my handsome face out there. :biggrin:
> *


hahah im thinkn bout it today. might go dunno yet :dunno: 

free to get in is it?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15591291
> *hahah im thinkn bout it today. might go dunno yet  :dunno:
> 
> free to get in is it?
> *


general admission? I dont know. Either way I'm going. One of the homies from Casual CC wants me to roll in with him. But I told him I'm taking the family.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 10:57 AM~15591317
> *general admission? I dont know. Either way I'm going. One of the homies from Casual CC wants me to roll in with him. But I told him I'm taking the family.
> *


 :thumbsup: if i go ill do the same


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 AM~15591329
> *:thumbsup: if i go ill do the same
> *


if you do I'm gonna take pictures of.............


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 11:05 AM~15591373
> *if you do I'm gonna take pictures of.............
> *


 :biggrin: you dont even know what i look like....or do you? :scrutinize: 
lol you might spot out mamacasa tho


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 10:08 AM~15591394
> *:biggrin:  you dont even know what i look like....or do you? :scrutinize:
> lol you might spot out mamacasa tho
> *


thats who da camera's for. :biggrin: but you right. I dont know what ya'll look like. I'll be kickin it wit Casuals CC so roll on through. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 11:14 AM~15591458
> *thats who da camera's for. :biggrin:  but you right. I dont know what ya'll look like. I'll be kickin it wit Casuals CC so roll on through. :thumbsup:
> *


cool cool, if i go ill try to find you. most likey ill be wearing my raider hat :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 10:18 AM~15591486
> *cool cool, if i go ill try to find you. most likey ill be wearing my raider hat  :biggrin:
> *


thats like trying to find a needle in a haystack. :biggrin: Most likely i'll be in my usual attire.....a white tee some dickies and chucks. :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 11:27 AM~15591560
> *thats like trying to find a needle in a haystack. :biggrin: Most likely i'll be in my usual attire.....a white tee some dickies and chucks. :biggrin:
> *


lol i know, ill write big vic on my shirt or something :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 10:30 AM~15591591
> *lol i know, ill write big vic on my shirt or something  :biggrin:
> *


right TOGTFO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Bump for da lil homie Pete......


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 11:35 AM~15591634
> *right TOGTFO! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: alright :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 73on22_@Nov 7 2009, 08:59 AM~15590696
> *SWIFT WILL BE ROLLING UP 2 DA SHOW 2MARROW!...CANT WAIT  :0 ...I WAS THERE LAST YEAR AND IT WAS A GREAT SHOW! :biggrin:  :0 ......IM TAKING DA FAM. WIT ME AND HAD A QUICK QUESTION R WE ALLOWED 2 TAKE COOLERS?....JUST SODAS AND WATERS?..... :uh:
> *


But of course homie


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 7 2009, 07:24 AM~15590328
> *ON MY WAY :biggrin: I WILL CALL YOU MARK WHEN I GET INTO SO.CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Going to miss the show, have to go to work later wont get out til 3:30 in the morning   To Mark, Trino & the entire TRAFFIC FAMILY best wishes on the show!!!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2009, 11:28 PM~15589105
> *YES WE HOST THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR AT THE SAME TIME HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE NEXT YEAR
> *


Thanks, will put it on the list


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 01:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my goodness she's hawt!


----------



## lastminute

I thought I was gonna make the show but I totally forgot my tickets for the Chente concert were for that same day! :twak:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Is there a number to call? T

he number on the flyer is out of service :dunno:

Also, how much is it to enter a car? can the doggy roll with me? How late can one get there to put the car in? It might be tough getting there before 10.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 12:40 PM~15591215
> *yes sirrrr. I'll be their. A few people wanna see my handsome face out there. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 12:52 PM~15591291
> *hahah im thinkn bout it today. might go dunno yet  :dunno:
> 
> free to get in is it?
> *


the show is FREE to get in


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2009, 03:23 PM~15592914
> *Is there a number to call? T
> 
> he number on the flyer is out of service :dunno:
> 
> Also, how much is it to enter a car? can the doggy roll with me? How late can one get there to put the car in? It might be tough getting there before 10.
> *


IT'S $25 FOR CARS


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2009, 02:29 PM~15592943
> *IT'S $25 FOR CARS
> *


Cool. What about the other stuff I asked?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2009, 02:51 PM~15593046
> *Cool. What about the other stuff I asked?
> *


no theirs no Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles vender. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2009, 03:04 PM~15593102
> *no theirs no Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles vender. :biggrin:
> *


Damn it :rant: Is it cool to roll with my dog? 

Is noon to late to show up? :dunno:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I believe mark said if ur there after 10 u can still get in but wont be judged. About the dog im not sure


----------



## 49Merc

Wow time fly's

cant wait GOOD Luck TRAFFIC :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

Are we allowed to bring bbq grills??...no charcoal!!


----------



## themadmexican

all loaded up. about to leave in a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy

Is there a kick it spot tonight I'm on my way out there right now and I will need a beer once I get there


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 1 2009, 11:11 PM~15533745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> CURRENT UPDATE OF CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SHOWDOWN THIS YEAR!  :0  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> OHANA CC
> PRIDE CC
> SOCIOS CC
> INTOXICATED CC
> KING OF KINGS CC
> TOMORROW WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15593898
> * TOMORROW WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB

Stunning Car Club will be there!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we will see everyone out there tomorrow. there's no b-b-q grills of any kind or beer. gotta get some sleep see ya please bring exact change cars $25 bikes and motorcycles $10 thank you from traffic c c


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## stylisticsla

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 11:21 AM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *


r u guys charging to go in


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15594744
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>AND REMEMBER COME TOGETHER IF YOU WANNA PARK TOGETHER *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Nov 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15594900
> *r u guys charging to go in
> *


spectators are free just $5 parking.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2009, 09:20 PM~15594920
> *AND REMEMBER COME TOGETHER IF YOU WANNA PARK TOGETHER
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylisticsla

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2009, 08:20 PM~15594922
> *spectators are free just $5 parking.
> *


k thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*ANYMORE LAST MINUTE ?'S BEFORE WE KNOCK OUT* :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2009, 09:23 PM~15594938
> *ANYMORE LAST MINUTE ?'S BEFORE WE KNOCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2009, 09:20 PM~15594920
> *AND REMEMBER COME TOGETHER IF YOU WANNA PARK TOGETHER
> *




uffin:


----------



## '83 caddy

just waiting for tomorrow uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15595004
> *just waiting for tomorrow  uffin:
> *


 :banghead: ME 2


----------



## '83 caddy

just drinking some beers for now uffin:


----------



## blvddav

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15593898
> * TOMORROW WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
> *











should be a great turnout!!!


----------



## STKN209

Finally....Made it...Rt acros the street from the show at La Quinta...Gting fucked up wit the My Brown Brothers....Shauuuu!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA

we are on the road as we speak from all over to support the uso from traffic we will be in the there in the morning ready too move onelove to everybody that rollin be safe and god bless see u tomorrow let have real funn onelove.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TOMMY BRING YOU ASS DOWN STAIRS! JOE IS LOOKING FOR YOU ASS!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 7 2009, 11:39 PM~15595801
> *TOMMY BRING YOU ASS DOWN STAIRS! JOE IS LOOKING FOR YOU ASS!
> *


go to sleep 3:30 am


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8
are you ready victor


----------



## lowri64

Im ready to roll everything packed and ready see you guys in a bit!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 8 2009, 02:44 AM~15596422
> *Im ready to roll everything packed and ready see you guys in a bit!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

shit im ready to go... im leaving my house in like 20 minutes and im just down da street... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## linctc

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 8 2009, 03:02 AM~15596475
> *shit im ready to go... im leaving my house in like 20 minutes and im just down da street... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just got off work shower n ready to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

*SEE YOU HOMIES THERE BE SAFE*


----------



## themadmexican

Fuck yeah. We're here in banning gasing up. Be there in about an hour and a half. :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I got my travel trailor with me so we can party with coffee n donuts


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*SEE EVERYONE IN A FEW!!!*


----------



## RI82REGAL

leaving in a few see everyont there


----------



## pauls 1967

ABOUT TO HEAD OUT


----------



## DELEGATION AZ

*Heading out the door :biggrin: * :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

WHATS UP???TRINO MY DAD AND UNCLE TOMMY R STILL UP AND WAITING FOR A BEER....PRONTO.....THELL B WAITING AT THE SHOW.......U KNOW WHATS UP.....LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

I should be out the door in about half an hour


----------



## SEANZILLA

Todays the Day :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

Gotdamn its cold as fuck out here. Bring your jackets everyone.


----------



## OGDinoe1

Neu Exposure ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

im leaving in 20 should be there by 11 i hope


----------



## purecandy az

pics


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 8 2009, 07:09 AM~15596901
> *Todays the Day  :thumbsup:
> *



can't wait to see US AND THEM!!and the rest of the LIFESTYLE line up.see everyone in a few.gotta have breakfast first :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15597682
> *can't wait to see US AND THEM!!and the rest of the LIFESTYLE line up.see everyone in a few.gotta have breakfast first :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowridincalivato

anyone know if they are still letting cars in?


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 8 2009, 11:27 AM~15598095
> *anyone know if they are still letting cars in?
> *



yes they will let u in but your car will not get judge after 10 am


on my way over there ttt 

for traffic :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64

So far great carshow


----------



## bam_bam

POST PICS.


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 8 2009, 01:39 PM~15598916
> *POST PICS.
> *


x2


----------



## pepes21

the BOMB show
too bad i had to leave early. . .


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 8 2009, 01:24 PM~15598842
> *So far great carshow
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## 92LOWTOY

good show so far great weather :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64

ILL POST SOME PICS AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by 92LOWTOY_@Nov 8 2009, 03:30 PM~15599590
> *good show so far great weather :biggrin:
> *


Couldn't ask for bettter. :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I woke up at 1030 this morning. Vegas trip killed me.


----------



## nme1

good show lots of nice cars


----------



## 69 impala

What's up TRAFFIC had a good time today with U guys. See U at the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

on behalf of me and my family i would like to thank Traffic car club for putting on a great show. great venue, great weather, and great hospitality. thank you for the his and her gifts sets, gift certificates, detail spray, hair cut and monster drink. and i guess winning second place street el camino was cool too. lets see wut 2010 brings from you guys. u guys have only gotten better and better each year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc

Great show Traffic lots of great Cars will see you next year

thanks for puting a great show once agin :biggrin:


----------



## CantCmikeG

Where are all the pictures??? Wish I was able to go to this one instead of the wack ass super show...


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRAFFIC,WE HAD A GREAT TIME ,GREAT SHOW ,LOTS OF CARS ,AND ENTERING THE SHOW WENT PRETTY SMOOTH.
DAVID FORGIVEN CAR CLUB


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by CantCmikeG_@Nov 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15601965
> *Where are all the pictures??? Wish I was able to go to this one instead of the wack ass super show...
> *


heres one more
anyone have pixs of the models


----------



## d1ulove2h8

heres just a few pix then my camera died.....


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace had a great time, thanks Traffic!!


















































*Raiders for Life!!!
<img src=\'http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k117/asuhovy/DSCN0928.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## angel dust 64

give it up for traffic


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## bam_bam

how was the turn out?


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

*FORGIVEN CAR CLUB*


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15602276
> *how was the turn out?
> *


I heard it was over 650 cars...


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## keido

Good show, good weather and good poeple all adding up to a good time.


----------



## ABEL760

GOOD SHOW ...THANKS HOMEYS........


----------



## lowrodder

i got 79 more pics just waitig for the to upload :biggrin:


----------



## onefattboy909

thanks again for a GREAT show TRAFFIC CC :biggrin: ..... 
anyone got pictures of that girl with the stripe bikini MANNNN SHE WAS HOT HOT HOT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Moe Swift cc

Thanks TRAFFIC for a great show SWIFT had a good out their.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Good Show :thumbsup:


----------



## cadihopper

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 8 2009, 11:02 PM~15602517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## Moe Swift cc

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 8 2009, 09:02 PM~15602517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Danny D's ride was looking clean along with the rest of the LIFESTYLE rides


----------



## cadihopper

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 04:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any topless pics ? 
:biggrin: 


pics of her at show ?


----------



## onefattboy909

i got agree with u on that, Lifestyle CC was looking really really awesome... :cheesy:


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## nobueno

What a great show! I have quite a bit of photos to go through. I put a few up on www.jaebueno.com.


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## SEANZILLA

On behalf of LIFESTYLE CC we would like to thank the whole TRAFFIC Family for the wonderful time we had today :worship: I must say that there a class act :thumbsup: I have never been to a show with top notch raffle prizes and cash prizes uffin: We had a blast. Very nice crowed and great car clubs in the house to top it all off  It had a super show feel to it.

Special Thanks to Mark (TRAFFIC 58) for making US feel @ home and part of the Family :thumbsup: 

Great job to the whole TRAFFIC family :h5:


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## CharkBait

Lifestyle's rides lookin' real clean...


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I had a great time Thanks again Traffic.


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## bam_bam

25 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: SAUL, lowrodder, SEANZILLA, dragstermark, CharkBait, Moe Swift cc, groovin ruben, 1BADLAC, panchopistolas, NEWSTYLE 66, RICHIE'S 59, chairmnofthboard, ra8drfan, stylisticsla, Mr. Hardlines, caprice 66, El Alfonso, TRAFFIC 58, MIGGE_LOW, oneofakind = ALL NITERS QUE NO?


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder

well thats all i got. Thanks Traffic for a great show it was more than worth the lonely 40 minute drive from santa ana :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15603862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats all i got. Thanks Traffic for a great show it was more than worth the lonely 40 minute drive from santa ana :biggrin:
> *


You from Delhi? I was the guy doing the shoot with this girl and the 57


----------



## nobueno




----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 09:57 PM~15603892
> *You from Delhi?  I was the guy doing the shoot with this girl and the 57
> *


Delhi is the area of Santa Ana i live in. I saw you doing the shoot i wanted to talk to you but didnt want to interupt your work. next time :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 09:57 PM~15603892
> *You from Delhi?  I was the guy doing the shoot with this girl and the 57
> *


my homie got a cellphone pic of her on a Harley. Its grainy though.


----------



## Vasquez61

Traffic car club did a hell of a job, this show was tight


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, BAJITO,FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL


----------



## EL RAIDER

I just want 2 thank TRAFFIC 4 a great show just got home and hope every 1 makes it home safe


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15603953
> *Delhi is the area of Santa Ana i live in. I saw you doing the shoot i wanted to talk to you but didnt want to interupt your work. next time :biggrin:
> *


Delhi is a town in NorCal that i live in.....next time hit me up man


----------



## Twotonz

Congrats again to Traffic for a great show....i saw most of you guys running on fumes at the end of the show....great work guys


----------



## chairmnofthboard

what town do you live in? I was born in Modesto.


----------



## BOOGIE 83

it was a good show thanks to all u guys that supported our show :thumbsup: and the ones that didn't make it there's always next year  

special thanks to the pres MARK & wife SILVIA and my TRAFFIC family


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15604079
> *Congrats again to Traffic for a great show....i saw most of you guys running on fumes at the end of the show....great work guys
> *


x2




great seeing u dos


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15604079
> *Congrats again to Traffic for a great show....i saw most of you guys running on fumes at the end of the show....great work guys
> *


x2




great seeing u dos


----------



## blvddav




----------



## groucho

ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES C.C. WE WANNA GIVE A BIG THANK YOU TO TRAFFIC C.C. FOR A GREAT SHOW, WELL DONE!








MORE PICS TOMORROW!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15604081
> *what town do you live in? I was born in Modesto.
> *


20min south in a town called Delhi


----------



## blvddav




----------



## RI82REGAL

we had a good time mark  nice turn out :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav




----------



## babyshack

Great show LimiteD C.C had a goodtime see u guys next year


----------



## blvddav




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## lorichavez

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2009, 11:59 PM~15604462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## 86bluemcLS

shit i was trying to make it i bet it was a good ass showing my car is under construction lol catch you guys at the next event


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2009, 11:59 PM~15604462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

just got back from the show :biggrin: and we hade a great time THANKS TRAFFIC CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 9 2009, 02:00 AM~15605091
> *just got back from the show :biggrin: and we hade a great time THANKS TRAFFIC CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 NEXT TIME WONT BE WITOUT MY 8


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 7 2009, 01:22 PM~15592253
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 9 2009, 03:10 AM~15605097
> *X2 NEXT TIME WONT BE WITOUT MY 8
> *


GLADE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 9 2009, 02:12 AM~15605100
> *GLADE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE  :thumbsup:
> *


U2 AND EVERY1 ELSE WHO HAD A TRIP


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 02:20 PM~15584331
> *a few more of Tatianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Happy birthday Mark


----------



## themadmexican

THANK YOU TRAFFIC FOR HAVING US THIS YEAR. WE WILL BE BACK AGAIN NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

GOOD TIMES C.C WANT TO THANK TRAFFIC FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A BLAST :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 9 2009, 07:05 AM~15605514
> *Happy birthday Mark
> *



x2


----------



## johnnyc626

OLDIES S.G.V. HAD A GREAT TIME,THANKS AND CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

Thanks Traffic cc for a good ass show again. Dedicated Riderz had a good ass time. Oh yeah I took the 50/50 raffle thanks again see ya'll next time!!!


----------



## thepinkcaddy

GREAT JOB ON THE SHOW!!!! 

YOU PULLED THROUGH! 

THE PINK CADDY WWW.KARSHOW4KIDS.COM 
NOV. 21 2009


----------



## JROCK

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY I WAS VERY DISSAPOINTED IN THE UNCURTIOUS UNPROFFESSIONAL ATTITUDE OF MARK YESTERDAY MORNING AS WITNESSED FIRST BY OTHERS WITH ME. I HAVE NEVER ONCE DISRESPECTED THIS MAN IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM. BUT OBVIOUS THAT WAS NOT THE CASE AT HAND. IT WAS ABOUT BEING NUMBER ONE AND GETTING PRAISE AND RECOGNITION. AND FOR THE RECORD TO EVERYONE THAT KNOW'S MY TRUE HEART I'M NOT ABOUT BEING EGOTISTICLE TO GAIN CREDIT OR PRAISE. I TRY TO BE HELPFUL TO ANYONE WHO'S COOL WITH ME AND HAVE SOMETHING TO DO POSITIVELY IN THE MOVEMENT OF LOWRIDING. SO IN RESPONSE TO THAT NEGATIVE OUTBURST YOU YELLED OUT TO ME IN YOUR LITTLE CART MARK ABOUT YOU PROMOTED YOUR SHOW. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS YES YOU DID. YOU ARE THE MAN. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


FOR NOW ON MARK. DON'T CALL ME. DON'T PM ME. DON'T LEAVE ME NO MESSAGES. DON'T SAY NOTHING TO ME. DON'T EVEN LOOK MY WAY.

AS FOR THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB. I WOULD LIKE TO PUT A SPECIAL SHOUT OUT TO HELL RAISER, BIG ROB, TRAFFIC LAC, PECKER, AND THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC MEMBERS. YOU GUY'S DID AN AWSOME JOB. YOU GUY'S SHOWED TRUE PROFFESSIONALISM TO THE BEST OF YOUR ABILITY AND ALWAYS BE RESPECTFUL AND COOL WITH ME AND ALL OTHERS. YOU GUY'S MADE ME FEEL COMFORTABLE LIKE THIS WAS THE CLUB I WANT TO JOIN AND BE PROUD OF. I WISH YOU GUY'S GOOD THINGS FOR ALL OF YOU. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND STAY TRUE TO YOURSELF NO MATTER HOW SMALL OR BIG YOU BECOME TO WHATEVER YOU DO. STAY COOL GUYS. 



JROCK


----------



## groovin ruben

I had a great time at the show lots of great rides cool gente there. Can't wait till next year. Thanks Joe and Trino for your hospitality. 
Pics on the way !


----------



## Bajito OG

*TRAFFIC SHOW 09!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BAJITO C.C.  WILL B THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN.*


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## Clown Confusion

who juged the bikes didnt do a good job but as for the show its self it was a good show had a good time


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 10:16 AM~15606871
> *who juged the bikes didnt do a good job but as for the show its self it was a good show had a good time
> *



so I take we did not win? hehehehehehe still had a great time got to meet great new people and that is worth more than a trophy :biggrin: 



keep those great pics coming


----------



## MalibuLou

good show


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 10:44 AM~15607145
> *so I take we did not win? hehehehehehe still had a great time got to meet great new people and that is worth more than a trophy  :biggrin:
> keep those great pics coming
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *


X70


----------



## groucho




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *


*WHATS UP TRAFFIC,WE HAD A GREAT TIME ,GREAT SHOW ,LOTS OF CARS ,AND ENTERING THE SHOW WENT PRETTY SMOOTH.
DAVID FORGIVEN CAR CLUB *


----------



## groucho




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

TOGETHER C.C HAD A GREAT TIME THANX TRAFFIC :thumbsup:. BUT YOUR JUDGING :thumbsdown: MY HOMIE WITH THE BLUE REGAL WAS UNDER 80s STREET CATEGORY AND PLACED 3RD SHOULD'VE BEEN 80s FULL HE'S GOT CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, CUSTOM INTERIOR (SWIVEL SEATS & LOVE SEAT), FLAKES & PATTERNS AND MURALS. SO THIS IS CONSIDERED STREET? :dunno:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15604271
> *ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES C.C. WE WANNA GIVE A BIG THANK YOU TO TRAFFIC C.C. FOR A GREAT SHOW, WELL DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TOMORROW!
> *


THANKS TECHNIQUES :thumbsup: FOR THE TAMALES THEY WERE DAMN GOOD


----------



## groucho




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Great show :thumbsup: had a good time. :cheesy:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 AM~15606357
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY I WAS VERY DISSAPOINTED IN THE BEING EGOTISTICLE TO GAIN CREDIT OR PRAISE. I TRY TO BE HELPFUL TO ANYONE WHO'S COOL WITH ME AND HAVE SOMETHING TO DO POSITIVELY IN THE MOVEMENT OF LOWRIDING. SO IN RESPONSE TO THAT NEGATIVE OUTBURST YOU YELLED OUT TO ME IN YOUR LITTLE CART MARK ABOUT YOU PROMOTED YOUR SHOW. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS YES YOU DID. YOU ARE THE MAN.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> FOR NOW ON MARK. DON'T CALL ME. DON'T PM ME. DON'T LEAVE ME NO MESSAGES. DON'T SAY NOTHING TO ME. DON'T EVEN LOOK MY WAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JROCK
> *


WE COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER :thumbsup: THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME OUT SOONER THAN LATER, PLAIN AND SIMPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK *


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2009, 01:52 PM~15608044
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>x61*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2009, 11:52 AM~15608044
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15607868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats


----------



## CRACKER-LAC

Is that all we had to do to get rid of "DUMB AS A"ROCK?? I wish I had thought of it sooner...


----------



## EL RAIDER

let's keep this topic on a positive note fellas it was a great show not perfect but I'm sure TRAFFIC will look into it and fix it


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

MalibuLou, cruising oldies, 84solis, nme1, BigRobb, ogloko, MR NOPAL, *CRACKER-LAC*, 72SJV, 69 impala, CharkBait, G-house74, jajr, BRUTA67, staylow

Q-VO GUERO!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15604027
> *I just want 2 thank TRAFFIC 4 a great show just got home and hope every 1 makes it home safe
> *


i thought your truck was going to be there.besides the green g body what other club cars were there?


----------



## mrpaparazzi




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## mrpaparazzi




----------



## CRACKER-LAC

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 12:17 PM~15608351
> *MalibuLou, cruising oldies, 84solis, nme1, BigRobb, ogloko, MR NOPAL, CRACKER-LAC, 72SJV, 69 impala, CharkBait, G-house74, jajr, BRUTA67, staylow
> 
> Q-VO GUERO!
> *


YEEEYAAAAAAAAAAH! Whats up BIG MONEY!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 9 2009, 12:27 PM~15608456
> *i thought your truck was going to be there.besides the green g body what other club cars were there?
> *



took my son's RAIDER bike n Mikey's CLOWN CONFUTION the bikes were by the regal :biggrin:


----------



## mrpaparazzi

i have pics of cars to i just havent uploaded them yet, thanks to sal form elusive for the pics of the girls.


----------



## EL RAIDER

hopefully next year more members make it out there


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 12:13 PM~15608299
> *let's keep this topic on a positive note fellas it was a great show not perfect but I'm sure TRAFFIC will look into it and fix it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 12:33 PM~15608530
> *took my son's RAIDER bike n Mikey's CLOWN CONFUTION the bikes were by the regal  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15608595
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no work today Adrian? dam I'm still tire had to be here at work at 7 am but I think I'm leaving now n take me a nap :biggrin: glad u n da familia made it home safe


----------



## mrpaparazzi




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 12:39 PM~15608610
> *no work today Adrian? dam I'm still tire had to be here at work at 7 am but I think I'm leaving now n take me a nap  :biggrin:  glad u n da familia made it home safe
> *


no work to tired LONG DRIVE   GREAT SHOW  going back to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 9 2009, 11:33 AM~15608530-->
> 
> 
> 
> took my son's RAIDER bike n Mikey's CLOWN CONFUTION the bikes were by the regal  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15608539
> *hopefully next year more members make it out there
> *


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *


no prob we had a good time show ran smooth and a great turn out thank u for a great show


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2009, 11:52 AM~15608044
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK
> *


HAPPY B-DAY MARK ,ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY,FROM THE ALFAROS


----------



## droppedltd

Show was a great! Had a great time. Where can you go to a show where every Traffic club member would say "Good morning", "Thanks for coming" What other show would do that? Plus a little something to munch on in the morning. Lots of quality cars and good people. 
Premier C.C


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 AM~15606357
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY I WAS VERY DISSAPOINTED IN THE UNCURTIOUS UNPROFFESSIONAL ATTITUDE OF MARK YESTERDAY MORNING AS WITNESSED FIRST BY OTHERS WITH ME. I HAVE NEVER ONCE DISRESPECTED THIS MAN IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM. BUT OBVIOUS THAT WAS NOT THE CASE AT HAND. IT WAS ABOUT BEING NUMBER ONE AND GETTING PRAISE AND RECOGNITION. AND FOR THE RECORD TO EVERYONE THAT KNOW'S MY TRUE HEART I'M NOT ABOUT BEING EGOTISTICLE TO GAIN CREDIT OR PRAISE. I TRY TO BE HELPFUL TO ANYONE WHO'S COOL WITH ME AND HAVE SOMETHING TO DO POSITIVELY IN THE MOVEMENT OF LOWRIDING. SO IN RESPONSE TO THAT NEGATIVE OUTBURST YOU YELLED OUT TO ME IN YOUR LITTLE CART MARK ABOUT YOU PROMOTED YOUR SHOW. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS YES YOU DID. YOU ARE THE MAN.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> FOR NOW ON MARK. DON'T CALL ME. DON'T PM ME. DON'T LEAVE ME NO MESSAGES. DON'T SAY NOTHING TO ME. DON'T EVEN LOOK MY WAY.
> 
> AS FOR THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB. I WOULD LIKE TO PUT A SPECIAL SHOUT OUT TO HELL RAISER, BIG ROB, TRAFFIC LAC, PECKER, AND THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC MEMBERS. YOU GUY'S DID AN AWSOME JOB. YOU GUY'S SHOWED TRUE PROFFESSIONALISM TO THE BEST OF YOUR ABILITY AND ALWAYS BE RESPECTFUL AND COOL WITH ME AND ALL OTHERS. YOU GUY'S MADE ME FEEL COMFORTABLE LIKE THIS WAS THE CLUB I WANT TO JOIN AND BE PROUD OF. I WISH YOU GUY'S GOOD THINGS FOR ALL OF YOU. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND STAY TRUE TO YOURSELF NO MATTER HOW SMALL OR BIG YOU BECOME TO WHATEVER YOU DO. STAY COOL GUYS.
> 
> 
> 
> JROCK
> *


AYE LIL HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR YOU FEEL THIS WAY. COME HOLLA AT US WHEN YOU'RE READY. 

THE BIG BAD C.I. TILL WE DIE.


----------



## montemanls

Happy B day Mark


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUDDUP, WUDDUP, WUDDUP TRAFFIC. WE, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK TRAFFIC CC FOR PUTTIN ON A GREAT SHOW AND FOR SHOWIN US A LOT OF LUV AND GOOD HOSPITALITY. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME, WE ALWAYS DO AT THE TRAFFIC SHOWS. GOOD JOB TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILY, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND WE'LL SEE YA'LL ON THE NEXT ONE. FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB TO TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, ONE LUV  :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW! HOPEFULLY NEXT I COULD MAKE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 9 2009, 09:56 AM~15607311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MEXICA

dam that was a bad ass show one of the best this year, if you guys miss it make it a manditory show next year. had a grat time the raffle was off the hook i say at least 700 cars wearther was nice and all he fine ass chicks who tooks pics with my car and bike were the shit. thanks again for a a great show will be there next year for sho :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LUPE POSTED THIS PICS REAL CLEAN ASS RIGAL  
































[/quote]


----------



## chewie




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C.

at myspace.com/familiapride lots of pics of traffic car show, add to clubs friends list.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

this has to be adressed. first of all jrock i do put this show on and i don't like you telling people you found the location. and i don't like you promising people vending spots. everybody knows who you are they might not know the face with the name but they know you're the reason everyone guards their pictures with their name on it. if you want to be recognized you should travel places and take your own pictures that i very seldom see. and i do hear alot of complaints from alot of people. 

one of them is me i post something on this topic and you would take my name off and act like you did it. 

the things i do i do for my club and i do put alot of work into achieving my goals. yes i do get mad when peolpe come to my house and try to take the credit for my hard work and in that i give credit to my club for all the work they did on sunday. it was actual work not sitting on the computer pushing buttons anyone can do that. 



you can judge me and criticize me but i do get it done and its not gonna bring me down its just another comment.


----------



## bam_bam

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2009, 04:20 PM~15611014
> *this has to be adressed. first of all jrock i do put this show on and i don't like you telling people you found the location. and i don't like you promising people vending spots. everybody knows who you are they might not know the face with the name but they know you're the reason everyone guards their pictures with their name on it. if you want to be recognized you should travel places and take your own pictures that i very seldom see. and i do hear alot of complaints from alot of people.
> 
> one of them is me i post something on this topic and you would take my name off and act like you did it.
> 
> the things i do i do for my club and i do put alot of work into achieving my goals. yes i do get mad when peolpe come to my house and try to take the credit for my hard work and in that i give credit to my club for all the work they did on sunday. it was actual work not sitting on the computer pushing buttons anyone can do that.
> you can judge me and criticize me but i do get it done and its not gonna bring me down its just another comment.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES WAS VERY PLEASED...SO MUCH FUN N THE MODELS WERE FINE AS HELLll!!!!....GREAT SHOW..WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

and thanks to west coast lil v and lil trigger.


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *TECHNIQUES,* ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL</span></span>
> [/b]



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thank you TRAFFIC car club for a great car show from all of TECHNIQUES members. *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Lots of pictures of the show yesturday i posted good show Traffic  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=508648&st=0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ONE BAD CREATION</span>, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL</span>
> *


----------



## Loco68

REAL GOOD SHOW. HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## richie562

*ON BEHALF OF STYLISTICS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO TRAFFIC CC FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW AND ALWAYS SHOWING US LOVE!!!! ALSO LOOKS LIKE U GUYS DIVERTED ALL THE TRAFFIC TO THE CITIZENS BANK ARENA. MAN IF YOU WEREN'T THERE YOU MISSED A GOOD SHOW......... *
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*"HAPPY B-DAY MARK" *
:h5: :h5:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2009, 06:20 PM~15611014
> *this has to be adressed. first of all jrock i do put this show on and i don't like you telling people you found the location. and i don't like you promising people vending spots. everybody knows who you are they might not know the face with the name but they know you're the reason everyone guards their pictures with their name on it. if you want to be recognized you should travel places and take your own pictures that i very seldom see. and i do hear alot of complaints from alot of people.
> 
> one of them is me i post something on this topic and you would take my name off and act like you did it.
> 
> the things i do i do for my club and i do put alot of work into achieving my goals. yes i do get mad when peolpe come to my house and try to take the credit for my hard work and in that i give credit to my club for all the work they did on sunday. it was actual work not sitting on the computer pushing buttons anyone can do that.
> you can judge me and criticize me but i do get it done and its not gonna bring me down its just another comment.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 8 2009, 10:48 PM~15603795
> *
> *


CLEAN ASS CADI!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 8 2009, 10:48 PM~15603795
> *
> *


CLEAN ASS CADI!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LIFESTYLE, DOWN SOUTH, TRADITION, TOGETHER, CLASSIC MEMORIES, VEIJITOS, LA GENTE, SOCIOS, REALITY, TUCSON'S FINEST, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, STYLE, FIRME CLASSICS, DELEGATION, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, GOODTIMES, CONSAFOS, TECHNIQUES, ROYAL IMAGE, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ELITE, PRIDE, PREMIRE, OLD MEMORIES, CASUALS, PROFESSIONALS, OHANA, ONE BAD CREATION, LATIN LUXURY, CLASSIFIED, GENERATIONS, FORGIVEN, OLDIES, ANTIQUE STYLE, KINFOLK, CLASSIC TEMPTATION, FINELIFE,DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL
> *













had a great time and would like to thank you in behave of my car club DISTINGUISHED


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Temptation O*C

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *TEMPTATION, FINELIFE, DISTINGUISHED, SOUTHERN ROYALTY, DE AQYELLAS, DUKE'S, LATIN LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZTEC IMAGE, NOSOTROS, PLAYBOYS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DEDICATED RIDERS, PHAROHS, UNIQUES, RAIDER NATION, UCE, NATIVE PRIDE, SUPER NATURAL, THEE ARTISTICS, SINDICATE, LEGENDS, SUENOS, STYLISTICS, NATURAL HIGH, ELEGANTS, LATINO CLASSICS, ILLISTRIOUS, UNEXPECTED, HIGH IMAGE, MANIACOS, HEAVYWHEIGHTS, BLVD MEMORIES, ISLANDERS, ALL EYES ON ME, JUST DIP N, UTIMATE RIDERS, NIGHT OWLS, LOS PANSONES, SWIFT, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW EXPOSURE, NOKTURNAL,EXPLIZIT, ALL FOR ONE, TAKING OVER, BALLERZ INC., STILL TIPPIN, STUNNING, DEVOTIONS, NEW STYLE, LIMITED, LOS CALLES, HERENCIA, VAJITO, FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL</span>
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

goodtimes I.E in the house


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 9 2009, 03:11 AM~15605098
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance

nice pics


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## ontarioclassics64

thnx TRAFFIC had a great time!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64

THANKS 4 A GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC  WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, HAD 2 LEAVE A LITTLE EARY BECAUSE OF WORK :angry: MAYBE I'LL TAKE HEAVY HITTER NEXT YR :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

was trying to get some good shots, but felt rushed since i had my 2 babies, girlfriend, dad, and 2 sisters with me. GOOD SHOW, but i feel that upland had a better vibe to it...just my opinion. 

all in all....good show for the i.e.


----------



## ontarioclassics64




----------



## peterjm97

[
















[/quote]


Sorry Traffic CC I really wanted to go but I busted a cylinder of a doughnut... I was looking forward to seeing this one... next time


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15604013
> *GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC<span style=\'color:red\'>!!!  *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## lorichavez

> LUPE POSTED THIS PICS REAL CLEAN ASS RIGAL


[/quote]
*WOW THAT'S A VERY BEAUTIFUL RIDE ....VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2009, 04:20 PM~15611014
> *this has to be adressed. first of all jrock i do put this show on and i don't like you telling people you found the location. and i don't like you promising people vending spots. everybody knows who you are they might not know the face with the name but they know you're the reason everyone guards their pictures with their name on it. if you want to be recognized you should travel places and take your own pictures that i very seldom see. and i do hear alot of complaints from alot of people.
> 
> one of them is me i post something on this topic and you would take my name off and act like you did it.
> 
> the things i do i do for my club and i do put alot of work into achieving my goals. yes i do get mad when peolpe come to my house and try to take the credit for my hard work and in that i give credit to my club for all the work they did on sunday. it was actual work not sitting on the computer pushing buttons anyone can do that.
> you can judge me and criticize me but i do get it done and its not gonna bring me down its just another comment.
> *




you hit the NAIL ON THE HEAD!!!
how does it go........IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## aztec1

THANKS TRAFFIC, ON BEHALF OF AZTEC IMAGE C.C. WE HAD A GOOD TIME, AND HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

FiveNine619, BOOM!, 65 Impala East LA, 68homie, EIGHTY4 I.E, JuMartinez, lil joe, sdtorito, thatbarberchino196, *bigshod*, soul assasin, MISTER64, joehernandez, aztec1, Mr. Monte Carlo, lorichavez, pepes21, scrappin68



:nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

VERY PLEASED TO SEE SOME OF THE 559 661 & 209 AREA RIDES REPPING IT UP. HOPE TO SEE MORE RIDES NEXT TIME. EVERY ONE LOOK STRONG OUT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

ANOTHER GREAT SHOW....THANKS TRAFFIC ONCE AGAIN FOR PUTTING ON A HELL OF A SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 08:00 PM~15614623
> *FiveNine619, BOOM!, 65 Impala East LA, 68homie, EIGHTY4 I.E, JuMartinez, lil joe, sdtorito, thatbarberchino196, bigshod, soul assasin, MISTER64, joehernandez, aztec1, Mr. Monte Carlo, lorichavez, pepes21, scrappin68
> :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## DUKES67

:biggrin: whats up Traffic had a good time out there kicking back with all the homeys :thumbsup: Good Show


----------



## corona62

good show traffic c c had a good time from legends c.c :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C.

GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC,PRIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME GRACIAS !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15604013
> *BAJITO,FLUX, DEISLE WHEELS, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ENJOYED HAVING ALL OF YOU IN ONE PLACE. THERE WAS NOTHING BUT PEACE ALL CLUBS GETTING ALONG TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. IF WE MADE ANY MISTAKES ON THE JUDGING, MY GUYS ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS, THEY DO THEIR BEST. AFTER ALL, IT WAS A LOT OF CARS TO JUDGE. AND A LOT OF THOSE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR GIVING THEIR ALL</span>
> *


SORRY FOR MISS KEY BAJITO


----------



## GABINO

REAL GOOD SHOW!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HAD A GOOD TIME!
EVEN WITH ONLY ONE BEER :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

bigpops915, . . . T R A F F I C . . .[/b] :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15615643
> *REAL GOOD SHOW!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HAD A GOOD TIME!
> EVEN WITH ONLY ONE BEER :biggrin:
> *


GLAD YOU AND CLUB MADE IT TO THE SHOW. LETS PLAN IT OUT FOR NEXT YEAR ROLL SOME OF 559 FINEST OUT TO SHOW!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

31 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
27 Members: supreme82, LOSCALLES CAR CLUB, SamuraiKing, ENJOYING THE SHOW???[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 08:05 PM~15614726
> *VERY PLEASED TO SEE SOME OF THE 559  661 & 209 AREA RIDES REPPING IT UP. HOPE TO SEE MORE RIDES NEXT TIME. EVERY ONE LOOK STRONG OUT THERE!  :thumbsup:
> *


AND THE *916*


----------



## monteloco




----------



## monteloco




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Nov 9 2009, 12:32 PM~15608522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS BRO BUT DIDN'T I TAKE THOSE PICS CABRON, I KNOW I USED YOUR CAMERA AND ALL :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15615869
> *AND THE 916
> *



MY BAD! :biggrin: YES THERE WAS!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

enjoyed the show TRAFFIC thanks... from the ontario classics family. :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82

thanks Traffic good show. Contagious cc had a good time.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 09:33 PM~15615922
> *MY BAD! :biggrin:  YES THERE WAS!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ohh wait *530* too


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

831 was in da house too


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

ontario classics family was there to enjoy the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

HEY MARK IT WAS A BIG TURNOUT, YOU GUYS HELD IT DOWN TIGHT. WE HAD A GREAT TIME EXCEPT WHEN I PAID THAT LADY $5.00 BUCKS FOR A BREAKFAST BURRITO THAT WAS SMALLER THAN SHIT BUT MY BIG ASS WAS HUNGRY :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

More shots.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

Does anyone know how to upload pictures onto this topic? i got some good pictures from Traffic Car Showw.


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## lowrr




----------



## lowrr




----------



## lowrr

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

badass pics ruben!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

mamacitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lowrr

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15616368
> *badass pics ruben!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Thanks G heard you left early


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15616369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamacitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


X70


----------



## CE 707

did they have a car hopp


----------



## shops laggard

I would like to thank Mark & Trino for helping UCE cc getting our UCE family to us. I would like to thank the entire TRAFFIC cc for a great show we UCE cc had a great time. Thanks again from Vic.


----------



## beentheredonethat6

New Illusions Car Club Always Have a Good Time At Car Shows. Good Turn Out At Traffic. 
I'll For Sure Be There Next Year With More Of My Club Member To Represent *The Valle De Coachella*.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Nov 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15616384
> *Thanks G heard you left early
> *


yea kind of early, i was dying for a beer lol...


----------



## Guest

DID ANYONE SEE RUTHIE SKYE??


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 9 2009, 11:27 PM~15616512
> *DID ANYONE SEE RUTHIE SKYE??
> *



I don't think she made it :angry: :angry: she a liar :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 11:29 PM~15616534
> *I don't think she made it  :angry:  :angry:  she a liar  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SHOULD HAVE PICKED HER UP ON YOUR WAY DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AND A SPECIAL THANKS DJ MATEO YOU GOT DOWN BROTHER. AND THANKS MEMO FOR REMINDING ME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2009, 11:36 PM~15616602
> *AND A SPECIAL THANKS DJ MATEO YOU GOT DOWN BROTHER. AND THANKS MEMO FOR REMINDING ME :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  HIS MUSIC WAS ON POINT ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 9 2009, 10:27 PM~15616512
> *DID ANYONE SEE RUTHIE SKYE??
> *


 :no:


----------



## BOOGIE 83

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15609220
> *HAPPY B-DAY MARK ,ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY,FROM THE ALFAROS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAPPY B-DAY :nicoderm:


----------



## low4vida

:angry: IT'S LATE MALO GO TO SLEEP


----------



## JohnnyGuam

\









































































DAMMMMMM GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam




----------



## JohnnyGuam

MORE GOOD PICS


----------



## JohnnyGuam

GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## hell razer

MG]


















































THANK'S ONCE AGAIN FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLAME ME

From Thee Artistic family we would like to thank the whole TRAFFIC Family for the good time our family had at the show. Good location to fit all the clubs that showed. There was a-lot of clean cars that were displayed. See you next year.

Great job to the whole TRAFFIC family 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

this has to be adressed. first of all jrock i do put this show on and i don't like you telling people you found the location. and i don't like you promising people vending spots. everybody knows who you are they might not know the face with the name but they know you're the reason everyone guards their pictures with their name on it. 
:uh: !
one of them is me i post something on this topic and you would take my name off and act like you did it. 
:uh: !


[/quote]








> WE COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER :thumbsup: THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME OUT SOONER THAN LATER, PLAIN AND SIMPLE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :| :yessad:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

:loco: 


HAPPY BDAY MARK!
WILL CONTACT YOU SOON ABOUT THE NEXT SHOOT!
GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 9 2009, 10:36 PM~15615970
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: ohh wait 530 too
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2009, 12:11 AM~15616369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamacitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15617008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 10 2009, 12:46 AM~15617118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caught me sleepin'


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15616159
> *HEY MARK IT WAS A BIG TURNOUT, YOU GUYS HELD IT DOWN TIGHT. WE HAD A GREAT TIME EXCEPT WHEN I PAID THAT LADY $5.00 BUCKS FOR A BREAKFAST BURRITO THAT WAS SMALLER THAN SHIT BUT MY BIG ASS WAS HUNGRY  :biggrin:
> *


x2


$5.00 for a hot dog that costs $2.50 at any swapmeet :nono: 


:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 08:42 AM~15618828
> *x2
> $5.00 for a hot dog that costs $2.50 at any swapmeet  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


hey johnny we weren't selling the food. all i can say there was sams in the back of the show hot dogs are 1.50 with soda


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2009, 08:48 AM~15618900
> *hey johnny we weren't selling the food. all i can say there was sams in the back of the show hot dogs are 1.50 with soda
> *



now u tell us :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 9 2009, 11:31 PM~15616544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SHOULD HAVE PICKED HER UP ON YOUR WAY DOWN  :biggrin:
> *



she lives bout 3 hrs north of me too far :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15618996
> *now u tell us  :biggrin:
> *


hey jesse 514 you won 1st place 16in full


----------



## King61

21 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: TRAFFIC 58, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), Latin Luxury, jsorenson81, johnnyc626, DIPN714, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA</span>, raidersal, staylow, 82d'elegance, bigpops915, TRAFF1C1968


<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats up BIG CLOWNY, it was cool meeting you, keep shutting them down homie & i'll see ya when i make it back, much love & respect


----------



## G2G_Al

All BS aside, this is still one of the best if not the best show in So Cal. I would like to see a local club try to do a show this big and have no problems. Hands down to Traffic for doing such a great job from start to finish, some of us would just like all our members show up to a show let alone work all day non-stop. Mark and all the Traffic Members put in a full day and more to make everyone feel welcome and at home. Trophies are fun to get, but the fellowship and kicking it with the lowrider family is what it is all about. All the problems listed seem minor, when compaired to a beautiful day, great cars, beautiful women and great friends from all over hanging out. 

Thank you Traffic Car Club for a great day!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15619094
> *hey jesse 514 you won 1st place 16in full
> *




thx Mark


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 08:42 AM~15618828
> *x2
> $5.00 for a hot dog that costs $2.50 at any swapmeet  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


Ontario Classics had beef posole there and it was bomb as hell


----------



## chevyjohn

great pics ......looked like a good show!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 10 2009, 09:31 AM~15619305
> *Ontario Classics had beef posole there and it was bomb as hell
> *


Interesting... Did not see that booth.

We took off to Hooters around the block for lunch :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

at the traffic show


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15619459
> *Interesting... Did not see that booth.
> 
> We took off to Hooters around the block for lunch  :biggrin:
> *



pics or it did not happened :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

KING 61, WHAT UP CAMARADA... LIKE WISE HOMIE.... LETS SEE WHEN YOU ROLL BACK DOWN HERE WE CAN KICK AND VOLO.... DID YOU GO BACK OUT TO TEXAS YET OR ARE YOU STILL HERE IN CALI????? IF NOT HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOMIE... IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES.. AKA "TRUCHA" :machinegun:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15619505
> *pics or it did not happened  :biggrin:
> *


Damn... Sorry no pics :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

You guys see that wack ass rapper with the Bedazzled t_Shirt? :roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 AM~15619212
> *All BS aside, this is still one of the best if not the best show in So Cal. I would like to see a local club try to do a show this big and have no problems. Hands down to Traffic for doing such a great job from start to finish, some of us would just like all our members show up to a show let alone work all day non-stop. Mark and all the Traffic Members put in a full day and more to make everyone feel welcome and at home.  Trophies are fun to get, but the fellowship and kicking it with the lowrider family is what it is all about. All the problems listed seem minor, when compaired to a beautiful day, great cars, beautiful women and great friends from all over hanging out.
> 
> Thank you Traffic Car Club for a great day!!
> *





 X63. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

Much love to Traffic C.C. for putting on a great show!!!

You guys should call next years show... "Traffic C.C. 5th Annual Super Show"

No joke


----------



## CRACKER-LAC

I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles


----------



## CRACKER-LAC

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 10:49 AM~15620202
> *Much love to Traffic C.C. for putting on a great show!!!
> 
> You guys should call next years show... "Traffic C.C. 5th Annual Super Show"
> 
> No joke
> *


YEEEYAAH :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15620236
> *I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
> The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15620236
> *I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
> The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles
> *


No need for you to drag the San Diego show into this topic there buddy. Get all your facts straight before you run your mouth. Much love and respect to Traffic and congrats on a successfull show. I heard on my floor the great success you guys had!!!!!


----------



## cadihopper

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 12:52 PM~15620236
> *I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
> The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles
> *



Well said, look as big and even better than a lowrider mag show! Lots f beautiful woman n cars


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 10 2009, 11:54 AM~15620974
> *Well said, look as big and even better than a lowrider mag show! Lots f beautiful woman n cars
> *


I'll tell you one thing...

There was plenty of that at this show  

I usually complain about the quality of the girls at any other show but there were some fine ladies at this show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15620236
> *I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
> The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles
> *




just venting out bro no need to compare ur show 2 others I went to subway and spend $5.00 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15621057
> *I'll tell you one thing...
> 
> There was plenty of that at this show
> 
> I usually complain about the quality of the girls at any other show but there were some fine ladies at this show  :biggrin:
> *



was there a sale on silicone? never seen so many fake tities :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2009, 12:49 PM~15621643
> *was there a sale on silicone? never seen so many fake tities  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BOXER 323

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE IT'LL BE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## madmax64

ttt


----------



## RIDES3

CONSAFOS HAD GOOD TIME OUT THERE B BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## RIDES3

WHO WON BEST OF SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2009, 11:52 AM~15620940
> *No need for you to drag the San Diego show into this topic there buddy.  Get all your facts straight before you run your mouth.  Much love and respect to Traffic and congrats on a successfull show.  I heard on my floor the great success you guys had!!!!!
> *


thanks bird i'm sure my member didn't mean it it the way he wrote it he was just trying to say the show was free food costs what it costs congratulations on your show too. next year i'm sure we can hit it deep.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15616426
> *did they have a car hopp
> *


?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2009, 02:48 PM~15622932
> *?
> *


no we did not


----------



## groovin ruben

Ok gotta put my 2 cents in, This show was of the hook who could complain about anything it was a free a event for the true lowrider enthusiast you could come and go as you pleased like they said alot of place to eat close by. Lots of beautiful cars and of couse Lifestyle with that awsome line up, hot looking ladies, better then the ones at the lowrider shows , damn I even think the cops had a good time getting paid to check out the nice rides and ladies. All said this was one of the best shows I been to in years. Yeah I went to the SD show the last two years and thats a great show also hopefully next year they will be on different days. Now I can't wait for new years day Majestics picnic another bad ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2009, 02:43 PM~15622870
> *thanks bird i'm sure my member didn't mean it it the way he wrote it he was just trying to say the show was free food costs what it costs congratulations on your show too. next year i'm sure we can hit it deep.
> *


No problem. Thx and I know first hand what you deal with as I do. All the positive posts make things that much better for people like me and yourself. See you soon homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 10 2009, 02:20 PM~15622632
> *WHO WON BEST OF SHOW
> *


the cadillac from lifestyle the hummer from southern royalty


----------



## hell razer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvmIvAhPQ3w
click the link above to see the video of the show


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 10 2009, 03:50 PM~15623629
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvmIvAhPQ3w
> click the link above to see the video of the show
> *




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3

:0


----------



## droppedltd

How many cars turned out? I heard during the trophys #645. i didnt stay till the end though. How many cars were there?


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15620236
> *I see people complaining about how much food cost at a car show... How often can you go to a car show this big and not be locked in a gate.. the show was 1/4 mile from restaraunt row and anyone could have left at anytime to eat .
> The San Diego Super Show was the same day $50 car entry and $30 a person to enter AND you ate whatever the show vendors sold, no other choice.. Probably why they only pulled 200 vehicles
> *


 i think it sold out. they rejected over 100 entries . much love to traffic cc but get your story straigth an no it was not 30 dollars to get in


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 10 2009, 04:19 PM~15624046
> *How many cars turned out? I heard during the trophys #645. i didnt stay till the end though. How many cars were there?
> *


all together it was 640 entries. we are very proud and happy to have pulled the #'s we did. We would like to say thanks everyone for their support clubs and solo riders.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2009, 03:07 PM~15623104
> *No problem.  Thx and I know first hand what you deal with as I do.  All the positive posts make things that much better for people like me and yourself.  See you soon homie
> *


it is good to have positive posts  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 10 2009, 03:50 PM~15623629
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvmIvAhPQ3w
> click the link above to see the video of the show
> *



NICE Slide show. :biggrin: Nice meeting you and your wife and Lucky.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 9 2009, 08:13 PM~15613915
> *THANKS 4 A GREAT SHOW  TRAFFIC   WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, HAD 2 LEAVE A LITTLE EARY BECAUSE OF WORK  :angry:    MAYBE I'LL TAKE HEAVY HITTER NEXT YR  :biggrin:
> *


THE TRUCK YOU GUYS BROUGHT TOOK THE NAPA MARTIN SENOUR AWARD AND A $200 CERTIFICATE AND A PLAQUE


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2009, 05:54 PM~15625326
> *NICE Slide show. :biggrin: Nice meeting you and your wife and Lucky.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IT WAS OUR PLEASURE TO HAVE MET U GUYS ALSO :biggrin: :h5: :h5: 


P.S. LUCKY SAYS HI :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## peterjm97

[/quote]

 :0 :0 OOOOOOH YEAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

GOING DOWN 2MARROW NITE DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Nov 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15616293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> [/b][/quote]
> damm!! even porn starz were there :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Nov 10 2009, 07:33 PM~15626681
> *damm!! even porn starz were there :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Nov 10 2009, 07:33 PM~15626681
> *damm!! even porn starz were there :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I want to thank Mark for the booth. Sorry I wasnt there bro, had to move this weekend. Next year with your permission, we'll bring more girls and have a full booth. Jenaveve enjoyed herself at the show and wants to come back next year. Thanks again homie and happy late b-day.

El Alfonso


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## GABINO

>



 :0 :0 OOOOOOH YEAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]
NICE BIKE! :biggrin: 
LOL


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

great show traffic everything went well. uffin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HERE IS SOME PICTURES WE TOOK


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW I HAVE ABOUT 300 MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## del toro

LIMITED C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

LIMITED C.C HAD A GOOD TIME @ SHOW THANKS TRFFIC C.C :h5:


----------



## Guest




----------



## G2G_Al

slideshow that was posted earlier....


----------



## Guest




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## Guest




----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 10 2009, 11:43 PM~15629708
> *slideshow that was posted earlier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 10 2009, 02:53 PM~15622992
> *Ok gotta put my 2 cents in, This show was of the hook who could complain about anything it was a free a event for the true lowrider enthusiast you could come and go as you pleased like they said alot of place to eat close by. Lots of beautiful cars and of couse Lifestyle with that awsome line up, hot looking ladies, better then the ones at the lowrider shows , damn I even think the cops had a good time getting paid to check out the nice rides and ladies. All said this was one of the best shows I been to in years. Yeah I went to the SD show the last two years and thats a great show also hopefully next year they will be on different days. Now I can't wait for new years day Majestics picnic another bad ass show  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Here are some more pics from the show.


----------



## DELEGATION75

* NO WE STARTED TO HOP AND HAVE SOME FUN BUT GOT SHUT DOWN BUT WE STILL DID :biggrin: 
BUT WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME! *




> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2009, 02:48 PM~15622932
> *?
> *


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION75_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 AM~15633923
> * NO WE STARTED TO HOP AND HAVE SOME FUN BUT GOT SHUT DOWN BUT WE STILL DID  :biggrin:
> BUT WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME!
> *


we hopped a brown monte at the end but no one nosed up
:biggrin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ

*MY BROTHER WAS HOPPING HIS 77 MONTE! :biggrin: 
*













> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Nov 11 2009, 12:47 PM~15634258
> *we hopped a brown monte  at the end but no one nosed up
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## dj mateo

BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR(AGAIN)NO DOUGHT SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69

COUPLE DAYS LATE, BUT HAVE TO SAY PROBABLY THE BEST SHOW IVE BEEN TO EVER. LOTS OF NICE RIDES, COCHINAS, AND MORE NICE RIDES :biggrin: THANKS TRAFFIC FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## jojo67

FUCKING GREAT SHOW....CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

http://www.piloteando.tv/galerias2009/11-8...ndexGallery.htm


----------



## Steve9663

*Thank you all for the support and keeping the Lowrider family strong,,, 


Looking forward to see you all throughout the scene over the next 12 months,,
and seeing you all at our Picnic,,,,,,*


----------



## socalconcepts

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 AM~15619212
> *All BS aside, this is still one of the best if not the best show in So Cal. I would like to see a local club try to do a show this big and have no problems. Hands down to Traffic for doing such a great job from start to finish, some of us would just like all our members show up to a show let alone work all day non-stop. Mark and all the Traffic Members put in a full day and more to make everyone feel welcome and at home.  Trophies are fun to get, but the fellowship and kicking it with the lowrider family is what it is all about. All the problems listed seem minor, when compaired to a beautiful day, great cars, beautiful women and great friends from all over hanging out.
> 
> Thank you Traffic Car Club for a great day!!
> *


WELL PUT ALEX X2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 11 2009, 12:41 AM~15629680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 11 2009, 12:45 AM~15629733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 11 2009, 01:19 AM~15630054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 10 2009, 11:45 PM~15629733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Had to look twice... Almost thought she had taken her top off :cheesy:


----------



## mrpaparazzi

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 9 2009, 11:32 PM~15615912
> *NICE PICS BRO BUT DIDN'T I TAKE THOSE PICS CABRON, I KNOW I USED YOUR CAMERA AND ALL  :biggrin:
> *


hey i gave you all the cridet b, i didnt take cridet for those


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2009, 07:47 PM~15613566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Flix Mike!


----------



## DISCO KRAZY

ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ENTIRE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FAMILY FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW ! WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND WE WILL SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR . RAY [PRES.] TECHNIQUES L.A.


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2009, 03:21 PM~15623277
> *the cadillac from lifestyle the hummer from southern royalty
> *


That Hummer is SICK...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15648657
> *Nice Flix Mike!
> *


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

On behalf of Southern Royalty I would like to thank TRAFFIC C.C. for a bad ass show. A special thanks to Mark for your hospitality and taking the time to come talk to us in the middle of roll in. Thanks once again and we will see you next year.


----------



## Steve9663

*Some FOTOS from one of our sponsors*


----------



## aztlanart

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW I WAS GLAD TO COME HOME ON TIME TO SEE IT CONGRATS TRAFFIC FROM THE CONSAFO FAMILY


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 13 2009, 01:49 PM~15656274
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW I WAS GLAD TO COME HOME ON TIME TO SEE IT CONGRATS TRAFFIC FROM THE CONSAFO FAMILY
> *


ITS CONSAFOS.....DA


----------



## linctc

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 13 2009, 01:37 PM~15656601
> *ITS CONSAFOS.....DA
> *


tell him andy he been gone he forgot how to spell it fine time :biggrin:


----------



## ogloko

Thee Artistics had a great time. Good job!


----------



## aztlanart

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 13 2009, 01:37 PM~15656601
> *ITS CONSAFOS.....DA
> *


what a bunch of dummys means the same thing hynas


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 13 2009, 05:39 PM~15658018
> *what a bunch of dummys means the same thing hynas
> *


YEAH RIGHT IF U SAY SO DONT :tears:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 11 2009, 03:32 PM~15636275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TWO WORDS..................LADY LUCK!!!!!!!!*
:0 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 PM~15648929
> *ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ENTIRE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FAMILY FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW ! WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND WE WILL SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR . RAY [PRES.] TECHNIQUES L.A.
> *


X2


----------



## bettyboop 63

http://tinypic.com/r/5nsncj/4 
http://tinypic.com/r/2vuhppi/4
:biggrin: :biggrin: good show!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I put them on here for you so you can see them. thanks betty boop 63 for your support.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15619094
> *hey jesse 514 you won 1st place 16in full
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:21 PM~14526056
> *I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable.  If you have any questions contact
> 
> Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692
> *



IS THERE GING TO BE A HOP


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 14 2009, 08:14 AM~15663222
> *IS THERE GING TO BE A HOP
> *


ur a lil late homie


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15668154
> *ur a lil late homie
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15661182
> *I put them on here for you so you can see them. thanks betty boop 63 for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 01:27 AM~15662114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

First of all I would like to say thank you to the Traffic Car Club Family for putting on yet another great show,we had a good time!I know it was a big show and there was a lil bit of confusion with the judging and even that was ok!But there was one thing I had a problem with and that was that I didnt think it was cool that on the way in the cars were being searched and alot of beer was taken away!Then at the end when the trophies were being announced alot of the people that were taking the beer away (Traffic Car Club) were drinking next to the stage and were even passing beer around to friends of theirs that were kicking it around them!Dont get me wrong,it was a good show like always but I just didnt think that just was very cool!Well thanks again for a good time!


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 14 2009, 09:14 AM~15663222
> *IS THERE GING TO BE A HOP
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos




----------



## bertpv63

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Nov 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15676407
> *First of all I would like to say thank you to the Traffic Car Club Family for putting on yet another great show,we had a good time!I know it was a big show and there was a lil bit of confusion with the judging and even that was ok!But there was one thing I had a problem with and that was that I didnt think it was cool that on the way in the cars were being searched and alot of beer was taken away!Then at the end when the trophies were being announced alot of the people that were taking the beer away (Traffic Car Club) were drinking next to the stage and were even passing beer around to friends of theirs that were kicking it around them!Dont get me wrong,it was a good show like always but I just didnt think that just was very cool!Well thanks again for a good time!
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Nov 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15676407
> *First of all I would like to say thank you to the Traffic Car Club Family for putting on yet another great show,we had a good time!I know it was a big show and there was a lil bit of confusion with the judging and even that was ok!But there was one thing I had a problem with and that was that I didnt think it was cool that on the way in the cars were being searched and alot of beer was taken away!Then at the end when the trophies were being announced alot of the people that were taking the beer away (Traffic Car Club) were drinking next to the stage and were even passing beer around to friends of theirs that were kicking it around them!Dont get me wrong,it was a good show like always but I just didnt think that just was very cool!Well thanks again for a good time!
> *


we do apologize for any wrong doing. but we did say no beer. we allowed everyone to bring in food and water and sodas anything but beer. we go to alot of shows ourselves and our beer is taken away. we know what happens when we try to sneek in beer. it gets taken away. sorry on behalf of traffic c. c.


----------



## bertpv63

The debate is no more!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

it's easy to point fingers with two posts under your name. if people wanted their beer back they could have asked after the show. we did return some to the people that asked. we were very busy to worry about beer. people are quick to point out the negative but always leave out the good. if you know me so good you know that i wouldn't take any beer i don't need your beer !!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15594744
> *we will see everyone out there tomorrow. there's no b-b-q grills of any kind or beer. gotta get some sleep see ya please bring exact change cars $25 bikes and motorcycles $10 thank you from traffic c c
> *


THIS WAS POSTED SEVERAL TIMES IF YOU GO BACK.  IF YOU'RE SO PROPER YOU WOUL'NT GO ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT MY MEMBERS AND THE ONLY CLOWN IS THE CLOWN YOU LOOK AT IN THE MIRROR.


----------



## bertpv63

> it's easy to point fingers with two posts under your name. if people wanted their beer back they could have asked after the show. we did return some to the people that asked. we were very busy to worry about beer. people are quick to point out the negative but always leave out the good. if you know me so good you know that i wouldn't take any beer i don't need your beer !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by bertpv63_@Nov 16 2009, 08:21 PM~15685056
> *
> *



bitches like you need to shut the FUCK-UP!!!!!!
how much fucken beer was taken from you to take to you?


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 16 2009, 08:28 PM~15685164
> *bitches like you need to shut the FUCK-UP!!!!!!
> how much fucken beer was taken from you to take to you?
> *




?????????????


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 16 2009, 08:33 PM~15685235
> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C
> *


  THANKS ADRIAN :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Nov 16 2009, 08:33 PM~15685235
> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C
> *




 good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## bertpv63

The debate is no more.
.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15684692
> *we do apologize for any wrong doing. but we did say no beer. we allowed everyone to bring in food and water and sodas anything but beer. we go to alot of shows ourselves and our beer is taken away. we know what happens when we try to sneek in beer. it gets taken away. sorry on behalf of traffic c. c.
> *


THINGS HAPPEN IF YOU WANT YOURBEER BACK I'LL GLADLY BUY IT FOR YOU. BUT DON'T DISRESPECT MY MEMBERS AND I GUESS YOU DIDN'T READ MY POST RIGHT EITHER CAUSE I DID APOLOGIZE.


----------



## OG-GM's

> I guess you didn't throughly read my comments giving Traffic props for the good show you put out, again your show was off the hook! but the problem was the confiscated beer... You said you guys were busy and didnt have time to deal with beer issues, I beg to differ; When asked about can we get back the beer, you said "I can't make any promises" now your saying that some beer was given back maybe, maybe not. From what i saw at the stage where you were set up at was your members pouring the confiscated beer into cups for their on pleasure. Your right I don't know you personaly, but I hear that you are a stand up guy, and you obivously have your shit together, it's not your show that I'm complaining about, you should have stuck to your rules you posted"NO BBQs or BEER"..... and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much beer were you out of that you keep cring bout???
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 16 2009, 09:05 PM~15685665
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cherry 64

I VE BEEN IN THE GAME LOWRIDING FOR 30 YEARS ,LOST BEER , WEATHER IT WAS THROWN IN THE GARBAGE OR SPILLED BY COPS OR DRANK BY SOMEBODY ELSE I KNEW THE CONSEQUENSES WHEN I TRIED TO SNEEK IT IN ,AND IT WONT BE MY LAST TIME ,I WILL BE A VICTIM AGAIN BUT THEN AGAIN I PLAY THE GAME KNOWING I MIGHT LOOSE ,IT IS WHAT IS ,NEXT TIME BRING SODAS, YOULL BE ALRITE  LOVE TO ALL NO DISRESPECT TRINO,CHERRY 64


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15685770
> *I VE BEEN IN THE GAME LOWRIDING FOR 30 YEARS ,LOST BEER , WEATHER IT WAS THROWN IN THE GARBAGE OR SPILLED BY COPS OR DRANK BY SOMEBODY ELSE I KNEW THE CONSEQUENSES WHEN I TRIED TO SNEEK IT IN ,AND IT WONT BE MY LAST TIME ,I WILL BE A VICTIM AGAIN BUT THEN AGAIN I PLAY THE GAME KNOWING I MIGHT LOOSE ,IT IS WHAT IS ,NEXT TIME BRING SODAS, YOULL BE ALRITE  LOVE TO ALL NO DISRESPECT TRINO,CHERRY 64
> *



thanks TRINO! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 16 2009, 09:08 PM~15685722
> *:wave:
> *



WUT UP FELLAS :biggrin: JUST PICKING UP ON SOME OF THE GOODS AND BADS WE'VE DONE. "I GUESS" :uh: 

WHO'S THAT VATO SO I CAN BUY'M A 12, 30 PACK OR WUT EVER. IF HE SHOWS PROOF OF ENTRY TO THE SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15685770
> *I VE BEEN IN THE GAME LOWRIDING FOR 30 YEARS ,LOST BEER , WEATHER IT WAS THROWN IN THE GARBAGE OR SPILLED BY COPS OR DRANK BY SOMEBODY ELSE I KNEW THE CONSEQUENSES WHEN I TRIED TO SNEEK IT IN ,AND IT WONT BE MY LAST TIME ,I WILL BE A VICTIM AGAIN BUT THEN AGAIN I PLAY THE GAME KNOWING I MIGHT LOOSE ,IT IS WHAT IS ,NEXT TIME BRING SODAS, YOULL BE ALRITE  LOVE TO ALL NO DISRESPECT TRINO,CHERRY 64
> *



X63  WELL SAID! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LOUIE A 62, DUKES67, G-house74, Trucha-Marcos, TRAFFIC 58, cherry 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15685770
> *I VE BEEN IN THE GAME LOWRIDING FOR 30 YEARS ,LOST BEER , WEATHER IT WAS THROWN IN THE GARBAGE OR SPILLED BY COPS OR DRANK BY SOMEBODY ELSE I KNEW THE CONSEQUENSES WHEN I TRIED TO SNEEK IT IN ,AND IT WONT BE MY LAST TIME ,I WILL BE A VICTIM AGAIN BUT THEN AGAIN I PLAY THE GAME KNOWING I MIGHT LOOSE ,IT IS WHAT IS ,NEXT TIME BRING SODAS, YOULL BE ALRITE  LOVE TO ALL NO DISRESPECT TRINO,CHERRY 64
> *


x70 i dont even drink but i will buy that guy a keg if he wants


----------



## King61




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 16 2009, 11:14 PM~15687570
> *x70 i dont even drink but i will buy that guy a keg if he wants
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I brought water, sodas and drank a beer at the beer garden.  Even though I didn't see any of this going on, I'll bitch about it for a 30 pack. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 16 2009, 11:14 PM~15687570
> *x70 i dont even drink but i will buy that guy a keg if he wants
> *


I like KEG beer COOK


----------



## Johnny562

All this shit is about beer... :uh: Why did you guys even bother taking beer... You knew the rules ahead of time.

That's why I don't drink :biggrin: Not only is it a waste of $$$ but always ends up being the center of bad-things-to-happen


----------



## BOXER 323

MUTHA FUCKERS CRING FOR PISTO LIKE MARK SAID IT WAS LOUD N CLEAR NO BBQ'S & BEER. YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOZE I ALWAYS SNEEK IN BEER FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS AND I HAVEN'T GOT BUSTED NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BUT YOU GOTTA BE VERY CLEVER AND SNEEKY ABOUT IT.


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:33 AM~15607789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOGETHER C.C HAD A GREAT TIME THANX TRAFFIC  :thumbsup:. BUT YOUR JUDGING  :thumbsdown: MY HOMIE WITH THE BLUE REGAL WAS UNDER 80s STREET CATEGORY AND PLACED 3RD SHOULD'VE BEEN 80s FULL HE'S GOT CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, CUSTOM INTERIOR (SWIVEL SEATS & LOVE SEAT), FLAKES & PATTERNS AND MURALS. SO THIS IS CONSIDERED STREET? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: TRAFFIC :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

LOL! I cant believe the beer comment got this out of hand,I understand we were warned ahead of time about the beer but the thing I was talking about that I thought was wrong was just that "and im not trying to disrespect anyone" is that some of your guys that were actually taking the beer from the people coming in were the ones drinking at the show!Im not knocking the show cause the show was good and I had a great time,I was just pointing out that lil thing that I thought wasnt cool!But enough about that,Thanks again for a good time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 17 2009, 12:11 PM~15691719
> *All this shit is about beer...  :uh: Why did you guys even bother taking beer... You knew the rules ahead of time.
> 
> That's why I don't drink  :biggrin: Not only is it a waste of $$$ but always ends up being the center of bad-things-to-happen
> *


I AGREE 1000%!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Nov 17 2009, 02:41 PM~15693145
> *LOL! I cant believe the beer comment got this out of hand,I understand we were warned ahead of time about the beer but the thing I was talking about that I thought was wrong was just that "and im not trying to disrespect anyone" is that some of your guys that were actually taking the beer from the people coming in were the ones drinking at the show!Im not knocking the show cause the show was good and I had a great time,I was just pointing out that lil thing that I thought wasnt cool!But enough about that,Thanks again for a good time!! :thumbsup:
> *


Well, *If* that's true... The guys that confiscated the beer should have just poured the fucker in the bushes :cheesy: 


NOW... Back to the cars


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD!! AZTEC PRIDE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME!!! DA HELL WITH DA TROPHYS!! I HAVE LIKE HUNDREDS IN MY OFFICE..,SINCE 1992!!!! GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

mark no matter what happened that day. classic style had a good time :thumbsup :


----------



## EL RAIDER

a 24 pack of coronas was taken from me so next time i was it back preparadas :biggrin: 








GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC


----------



## hell razer

MG]









































































BACK TO THE SHOW!!!!! THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## hell razer




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 17 2009, 09:32 PM~15697994
> *a 24 pack of coronas was taken from me so next time i was it back preparadas  :biggrin:
> GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC
> *


the next corona 4 you va aser con espinas,como a jesus cristo :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

:thumbsup: Nice Show & Pictures


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Nov 17 2009, 09:19 PM~15698628
> *:thumbsup: Nice Show & Pictures
> *


whats up danny :wave:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15698589
> *the next corona 4 you va aser con espinas,como a jesus cristo :biggrin:
> *


didnt make it to the show in ontario looked great . but was good talking with you and joe at the carnales show in bakersfield . what up with all the crying over beer :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 17 2009, 10:11 PM~15698529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## linctc

we got 2nd with this








CONSAFOS


----------



## RUSTY 36

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Nov 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15717515
> *we got 2nd with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSAFOS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Nov 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15717515
> *we got 2nd with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSAFOS
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 17 2009, 02:16 PM~15692890
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: TRAFFIC  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:0 HOW BOUT OUR '39' ON ALL JACK STANNDS....DIDNT PLACE AT ALL!! DAMM DID HE DRINK DAT MUCH BEER DAT U VATOS TOOK AWAY FROM PEOPLE??? LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 17 2009, 11:03 PM~15699113
> *whats up danny  :wave:
> *


Kool :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Nov 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15717515
> *we got 2nd with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSAFOS
> *



dont know bout the raider deal but you ride is sweet homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

THX MARK FOR SENDING US THE PLAQUE










THE ONE FROM THE YEAR BEFORE










:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 11:34 PM~15855486
> *THX MARK FOR SENDING US THE PLAQUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONE FROM THE YEAR BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Dec 2 2009, 11:34 PM~15855486-->
> 
> 
> 
> THX MARK FOR SENDING US THE PLAQUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONE FROM THE YEAR BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem jesse thanks for the support. gotta make it down to your show too. but see you before then
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Dec 3 2009, 10:32 AM~15858126
> *
> *


what's up aint no body? how you been homie?


----------



## EL RAIDER

thx Mark I will add TRAFFIC to the list 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509181


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 04:13 PM~15861820
> *thx Mark I will add TRAFFIC to the list
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509181
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 3 2009, 02:22 PM~15860684
> *no problem jesse thanks for the support. gotta make it down to your show too. but see you before then
> what's up aint no body? how you been homie?
> *


Been good getn ready to finish up at work. I will be at home resting for the holidays. How have you been?


----------



## ph19

mrpaparazzi said:


> Great pics............Anyone know the name of the girl in the black with red stripe? Sexy


----------



## ph19

lowrr said:


>



Anyone know a name or has more pics of her......Very sexy Hyna


----------



## ph19

lowrodder said:


>


Great pics


----------



## ph19

lowrodder said:


>


wow


----------

